# Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen (Story of a hero's fate)



## Pugthug (Dec 17, 2006)

*Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen*

Well I finally gave a title to my fanfic. Well I hope you enjoy the on going story. Also comments are encouraged and suggestions on how to keep the story fresh.

Summary: Naruto Returns from his 2 1/2 years training to find that soon both Raigakure and Otogakure would start a war involving all the allied countries.

Pairings: NaruxHina through the whole story others will be at the end.

Rating: Mature
Contents: Language, Very Strong Violence, Nudity, Possible Lemon later on

*Prologue* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Unmerciful warriors*

Night had already fallen across the hidden village of the wood. Three figures were running through the nearby woods at an incredible speed. They finally stopped just outside of the village on top of a cliff

“Did you purposely set the villages alarms off”, said a metallic voice.

“Yes, I thought it would be more interesting…”

“Ryu I will let you handle all the Genin and Chunin, Yumi you can take on any Jonin that comes our way. Leave the Kage to me.”

At that moment the 3 figures immerged from the shadows. All three adorn the sign of the hidden village of lighting. The leader of the group was named Koji who wore an iron helm masking any facial expressions. Secondly there was Ryu who had a unique arm guard, which would unleash a fury of needles at indescribable speed. Lastly there was Yumi who always wore blood red goggles. Yumi and Ryu disappeared in a flash while Koji stood with his arms crossed at the top of the cliff that overlooked the soon to be destroyed village. Screams of Men, women, and children filled the air, while explosions happened in moderate intervals. Suddenly both Yumi and Ryu then appeared at the side of Koji.

“She should be here any second.”

Koji glanced up to see a figure rapidly descending ready to smash what ever it lands on. Without any hesitation Koji stepped back avoiding the blow. While the dust was settling a fist came thrusting through it parting the surrounding dust. This blind punch from the Kage did all, but hit its target. Koji glanced to his left to see the Kage’s arm above his shoulder. He quickly grabbed the Kage’s arm and shattered every bone within it in a single fluid motion. Koji started mocking the injured Kage,

“So…do they let anyone be a Kage these days?”

The brutal Shinobi then kicked the Kage so that her whole body lay sprawled out. Koji slowly walked around the body. The Kage then started making hand seals with her unbroken left hand. Koji noticed this right away and slammed his foot down crushing the entire bone inside her hand making it impossible to form any seals now.

“You…you…will never get away with this”

“Ha…the cliché speak of a dieing Kage. Trust me this isn’t the first time I heard that spoken to me. So spare me any dieing last words.”

Koji then kneeled down grabbing the young Kage’s face. “What villages are you in good terms with?” The Kage stared Koji down not speaking a word. Koji then shook her head with his cold right hand.

“Now...now…look what we have here guys. We got us a so-called “hero.” Let me tell you this…a hero is someone who saves lives, so just cut the tuff act because the most you can do now is just prolong their untimely deaths.”

Koji then walked over to a boulder and with a swift punch shattered it to pieces. He fumbled through the debris until he found a large piece of granite in the shape of a spear. He walked over to the crippled Kage and picked her up from the neck.

“Since you refused to talk I will make your death more painful than it should be.”

He placed her against a tree and shoved the granite right through her pinning her to the tree. He then continued to rip of her headband with the village of the wood symbol on it, then stole a kunai from her jacket and carved an X in it and wrapped it around his left arm, which seemed to have 4 other village headbands on it as well.

“I hope you enjoy your last few moments of life. If I were you I would cherish the scenery before you pass.”

Koji then let out a menacing laugh that sounded inhuman. Since the Kage was pinned to the tree she was forced to take Koji’s advice and take in all that she could see and hear, which was her burning village and the cries of her people slowly dieing.




*Episode 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Unusual Homecoming Part 1.*

During the same night of the destruction of the wood village Naruto was returning from his 2 years with Jiraiya.

“Damn…I was hoping to arrive home during the day to meet everyone. Guess I will do that in the morning.”

Naruto started banging on the large wooden gate, but no one would open the gate.

“Ugh…I never get to rest.”

Naruto started scaling the wall once he got to the top of the wall he sat to catch his breath and looked over Konoha.

“Wow…I missed this place so much.”

He then hopped off the wall and right before he touched the ground a figure came out of nowhere and tackled him to the ground and pulled a kunai close to his throat.

“GAH! It’s me! Naruto.”

“Naruto!? I apologize I could not recognize you in this light and you are not wearing that poor excuse for a Shinobi outfit.”

Naruto got up dusting himself off looked up to see it was Neji.

“Yeah…well that was not the homecoming I was hoping for. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. I can’t wait to get to my old home and bed.”

“Actually the fifth has given your room to someone else”

“WHA!!!!!!!!!”

“Some little genin said you were his teacher so she was reluctant to give it to him.”

Naruto then let out a big sigh

“Where am I going to sleep now?”

“Well since I almost killed you the least I could do is let you spend the night at the Hyuuga mansion. We have enough rooms to accommodate a special guest such as yourself”

“For a guy who almost killed me you are alright.” The two proceeded to the mansion. Naruto then sat at the front of the mansion.

“Get up we haven’t even gone in”

“I haven’t eaten ramen in like 4 hours I am starving and have no more strength.”

Neji rolled his eyes then picked up Naruto and took him to a room.

“Be quiet these walls are paper th…”

Neji then noticed Naruto was sleeping before he could finish his sentence.

“Naruto…everyone will be surprised to see you tomorrow I have made sure of it.”

Neji then closed the door to the room Naruto was sleeping in and walked away with a grin on his face then left the mansion to finish his guard duty.

The sun rose and there was a loud knock on the door.

“WAKE UP! BREAKFAST IS READY!”

Naruto rose slowly sitting up on the bed. While rubbing his eyes to see where he was he bumped into something.

Where did Neji put me in a closet this bed seems so small for a guest room in a mansion.

He then turn to his left to come face to face with Hinata sitting besides him waking up from her catatonic sleep as well. Naruto knew what was going to happen

“Don’t screa…”

“AHHHHHHHHH!!!”

Damn it all.

Naruto Then heard the rumbling of footsteps on the wooden floor of the Hyuuga mansion. The door to Hinata’s room slid open at such a speed it went flying of the railing.

Kakashi was reading his book as usual then closed it abruptly, “I sense killer intent”

Hiashi had already called upon his Byuakugan and lunged at Naruto. At the moment of contact Narurto disappeared in a puff of smoke.

“A clone!”

Hiashi then glanced down the hallway seeing Naruto running for his life while putting his jacket on. Hiashi turned back to Hinata only to see her fainted. Sighing in disappointment Hiashi said:

“To think that is all it is going to take to defeat a main branch.”

"Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen, Who is this I see!?: Episode 2 "Familiar Faces Part 1




*Episode 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Familiar Faces part 1*

Naruto stopped to take a deep breath.

“I think…I think I lost him for now.”

Off in the distance Naruto heard someone talking. He walked slowly to see who was talking and it was Neji and Tenten.

I bet he is telling her about the hell he put be through since I got here. I better shut him up now before he tells her everything.

Naruto started walking faster towards the two and started yelling at Neji

“NEJI!”

Naruto got close enough to grab Neji’s shirt.

“Good morning Naruto how was your stay at our mansion”

“I should beat you up right now!”

“GOOD MORNING NARUTO-KUN!”

The loud voice startled Naruto to the point of him falling back on his butt. Naruto looked up to see Lee swinging by his leg on the branch above Neji. Naruto’s anger toward Neji suddenly faded after seeing Lee.

“FUZZY EYE-BROWS!”

A sudden disappointment befell Lee.

“Naruto-kun for once could you call me by my real name?”

“Nah…I like fuzzy eye-brows better”

Naruto then noticed that Lee was wearing a Flak jacket, the standard Chunin body armor.

“Wow…are all of you a Chunin now”

“Well Tenten and I are.”

Naruto then glanced over at Neji with smirk on his face.

“Wow Neji did I beat you so bad the first time that you can’t even pass it.”

“I am a Jounin now Naruto…”

Naruto was knocked off his high horse quicker than he got on.

“Well…I bet I can still beat you.”

“Sure…you can. One of these days Naruto I will let you fight me.”

“Let…me…fight you! Why do you have to say it like that?”

Naruto tried to lunge at Neji, but was held back by Lee.

“Naruto-kun…as much as I admire your enthusiasm to beat someone stronger than you, but…”

“STRONGER THAN ME!!! Let me go!”

Naruto then stretched his arms after being released from Lee’s grip. He then turned sharply towards Neji.

“Ok lets do this.”

“I am sorry Naruto, but I am needed elsewhere. I cannot waste anytime getting there even if I spent a few second to beat you.”

Neji then leaped onto a building and ran off. Naruto stared at him running off. Coward. Naruto then heard Tenten giggling. Naruto started to scold her.

“Hey spot it Tenten. He wasn’t THAT funny...wait he wasn’t funny at ALL!”

Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Team 10 appears Episode 3: Familiar faces part 2


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 17, 2006)

*Episode 3*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Familiar Faces part 2*

Naruto still mad at Neji was walking with his hands in his pockets.

“Stupid Neji. Thinks I can’t beat him…it is like he became the new Saskue”

Naruto then stopped and clenched his fist and remembered back in the Canyon where Saskue and himself had their battle.

Soon…Saskue…soon we will get you back home.

Naruto then saw a can on the ground and he instinctively kicked it. It went flying through the air only to hit someone who was sitting playing chess. Without turning his head around to see that Naruto was the one to kick the can the figure started speaking.

“I don’t have many enemies so either you are the worst assassin in the world or you are Naruto”

The figure turned around and it was Shikimaru.

“Well…it seems I was right.”

A slender figure with flowing blonde hair came walking out of the store where Shikimaru was playing chess in front of.

“Well…duh aren’t either of those choices are correct.”

Ino had a big smile on he face

“I was wondering when you were going to get back. If you are looking for the wide forehead she must be around here somewhere.”

"I have been gone for two years yet rivalries stayed the same"

“That is not all that stayed the same. Chouji’s appetite is a good as ever.”

“Thanks Ino…Well aren’t you a sight for sore eyes Naruto”

Naruto started at what chouji was wearing.

“Wow you look like your ready for a war”

Chouji ansered with a mouth full of chips

“Aren’t we all?”

“Well…I mean you look more like a samurai than a shinobi.”

“All the Akamichi men wear this type of outfit when they reach a certain age.”

Chouji then started banging his brestplate with his fist while talking.

“Plus with this armor I can take more hits from shuriken than you.”

Naruto then looked around and before he left he asked the burning question that he was itching to get out when he met them.

“Have two become Chunin as well?”

“Yeah”
“Yup”

Naruto let out a big sigh.

“Well it was good seeing you guys I still have a lot of greeting to do today.”

Shikimaru was focused on the chess game so without looking and barely raising his hand he said.

“See ya around Naruto.”

Naruto then started walking away until all of a sudden he felt the can he kicked hit the back of his head.

“I am only returning what you gave me”

"Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! The lightning country cannot contain themselves: Episode 4 Intentions of War!"




*Episode 4*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Intentions of War*

Meanwhile in the country of the lightning. A shinobi was walking at a fast pace bursting from room to room. He finally reached the door to the Raikage’s quarters. The shinobi stood in front of the door hesitant to open it. He finally summoned the courage and pushed open the door.

“Yondaime Raikage, the three ninjas we sent out have already done more than we had asked them for”

The shinobi then noticed there was an ANBU soldier talking with the Raikage. The ANBU soldier shot a glance at the intruding Shinobi and swiftly turned to face the Kukage only to end up with a kunai in his throat. The Kage then pushed the ANBU soldier of his kunai then tossed the kunai on the floor besides him. The Kage then stared at the corpse.

“What a shame…he was a good nephew.”

The Kage then slowly looked up at the chunin that barged in.

“I had him oblivious to our intentions that is…until you barged in…so you say our Shinobi have been exceeding our expectations. Well at least something good to hear.”

The Raikage started walking slowly toward the novice chunin.

“What exactly is your name?”

“It’s…It’s…Sho…”

Shigo looked at both gaurds who were near the door.

“Well Sho…I must consult the war council. I believe it is time to spark ancient hatreds.”

Shigo then proceeded out of the chambers. Once he got just out side the doorway both doors immediately shut behind him and the sounds of Sho being killed filled the corridors. The true natures of the lighting were beginning to show itself.

“Messenger Jukiri...

"Yes sir"

Our advancement into the fire countries territory will be in two months. I will expect all the shinobi to be preparing for war.”

“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Episode 5: Multiple Faints! One Oblivious Idiot!”




*Episode 5*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Multiple Faints! One Oblivious Idiot!*

Naruto was slammed and pinned to the ground.

“KIBA!!! Get this monster off of me!”

Kiba walked over to the restrained Naruto.

“It seems Akamaru missed you as well”

Akamaru started licking Naruto’s face.

“Ok, that is enough Akamaru I don’t want your breath to smell like ramen.”

Naruto pushed himself back up and looked at his clothes.

“Awwww…I just bought these clothes now they are covered in dog spit.”

Kiba started laughing at the drenched Naruto. The he had a big smirk on his face

“So…Naruto I heard you slept with Hinata”

Naruto was starting to shake Akamaru’s droll off his jacket.

“Yeah…WAIT!! Not like that! I didn’t even know I was in her bed!”

At that moment Shino chimed in

“Only Naruto would not realize he was in another person’s bed while that person is in it.”

“What are you trying to say you overly dress bug colony?”

Unbeknown to them Hinata was around the corner spying on them. She was just at a distance to her there conversation. She was starting to get woozy just hearing Naruto talking about her.

“Oh look at me I am Shino sunglasses even when there is no sun”

“It seems I hit a sensitive nerve with Naruto”

Kiba noticed that Hinata was around the corner, but did not tell the others. He began to talk louder than the then two so he was sure Hinata could hear him.

“Gosh where is Hinata she was suppose to meat us around here, right Shino?”

“Yeah”

Naruto decided to answer him. 

“Maybe she fainted or is being scolded by her father after I left her room”

“You would know…”

“Give it a rest Kiba it is already old.”

Hinata had her back to the wall she was hiding behind and slid down so she was sitting. Unfortunately her kunais fell out of her pocket when she sat and dropped on the floor making a loud clank noise.

_I hope Naruto didn’t hear me_

She started to pick up all the Kunai until Naruto popped around the corner.

“Hey Hinata! Sorry about this morning”

Naruto looked down and saw that she fainted.

“Man…why does that always happen?”

“It happens because she…”

“MAYBE! Because she is afraid of the Kyuubi or that she is afraid of the color orange. I mean I am the only one who wears that color and she always seems to faint when I am around so that must be it. Oh Kiba were you saying something?”

“Never mind I will let you figure it out on your own”

“What?”

“Which is never.”

“Quiet Shino! I really better get going I want to make sure I talk to everyone today”

Naruto started walking off and Hinata regained consciousness. Kiba then helped Hinata up.

“Two years and Naruto still can make you faint just by looking at you”

Naruto sudden popped up from around the corner.

“I forgot something. Oh hey Hinata…I guess I should thank you for letting me sleep in your bed even though it was unintentional”

Hinata face was as red as the Kyuubi’s chakra.

“Your…your…wel…”

Unfortunately due to the awkward choice of words said by Naruto overwhelmed her before she could not finish her sentence. Naruto let out a sigh.

“Well at least she heard me this time.” 

He then picked up the can, which was next to Hinata, which Shikimaru tossed back at him.

“You know what I think tonight we should have a big banquet for my return you know all the 9 rookies…well not so much rookies anymore.”

Naruto paused between sentences.

“Well most of us will be there. Oh yeah one more thing…are you guys…”

“Yup we are all Chunin now.” 

“Man…the should make me a honorary Chunin just so I don’t feel left out again. Well hopefully I will see you guys later tonight.”

Naruto then left to find Sakura.

“Shino, lets get going we got some training to do”

They both started walking away until Kiba turned around.

“Whoops forgot something.”

Kiba then grabbed Hinata’s right foot and started walking towards the training grounds dragging her behind him.
“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou shukuen! The warriors who cut the path for lighting continue! Episode 6: Crimson Sky


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 17, 2006)

This chapter is very graphic. Reader discretion is advised.

*Episode 6*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Crimson sky*
There was one village left that would oppose the advancement of the lightning army’s advance into fire country and it was the village of the diamond. Due to a resent assassination of a feudal lord there about 8 ANBU soldiers were searching the outskirts of the village. The three shinobi were walking closer toward the village ready to finish phase one of their mission. Ryu broke their silence to notify Koji silently.  

“Koji…”

“Yes…I know we are being watched”

 Koji then stopped his team from advancing.

“You can reveal yourselves we already know you are here.”

8 soldiers appeared from behind the trees and bushes surrounding them.

The head ANBU soldier Kageo began to speak.

“What business do lightning shinobi have hear”

“We have come on diplomatic issues.”

Their words contradicted their looks. Their outfits we stained with dried blood and they had a faint smell of ash surrounding them. Behind them another ANBU began to talk

“Kageo their weapons were recently used and I can smell human blood on them.”

“I will ask again. What business do you have hear?”

Koji slowly started walking closer to the ANBU captain.

“Captain…if you insist on knowing our true intentions then I will tell you. We are here to kill everyone in the village up ahead. Unfortunately, by following us you have condemned both you and your squad to the same fate as the villagers ahead.”

“You really think the 3 of you can take on a full squad of elite ANBU?”

“I don’t think…I know…”

The other ANBU soldiers started looking at each other. They were thinking to themselves that the lightning shinobi was way to confident to be lying.

“Yumi…can you deal with these weaklings both Ryu and I need a rest after the last village”

“Right away”

Koji and Ryu both sat on a nearby rock to watch the onslaught that was about to commence. Yumi pulled out a weapon-summoning scroll from her trench coat. It then took the shape of Naginata, one of the most feared polearms in the history of the nations. Two of the ANBU soldiers charged straight towards her. One of them jumped above her while they other lunged towards her leg. She began making hand seals with one hand she then thrust her fist into the ground.

“Raiden Dageki!” (Lightning Strike)

All of a sudden the ground parted under the ANBU soldier who was aiming for her legs and a burst of lightning enveloped him. Yumi then looked above her to see the second soldier descending on her. She had a smirk on her face and then she vanished just as the ANBU soldier hit the ground where she was standing previously. The whole ANBU team was turning their heads to see where Yumi might have gone, all of a sudden the naginata cam bursting out of the soldier chest. The ANBU looked down to see the weapon protruding his chest. Instead of just pulling her weapon from his body she twisted it so the blade was horizontal and parallel to the ground. She then spun in a 360-degree motion splitting the ANBU soldier in half.

“Who wants to be next?”

Ryu then cheered Yumi on.

“Nicely executed Yumi! Hurry it up though I am starting to get hungry.”

The other ANBU excluding the captain decided to rush all together believing one of them could catch her off guard. All 5 of them started charging two of them disappeared from sight leaving 3 visible assailants. Yumi threw her Naginata into the ground and took a taijustu stance. The first ANBU soldier to reach her tried to knock her down with a sweep kick. She caught his leg between her calves and twisted in the opposite direction it was suppose to bend. The ANBU soldier screamed in pain looking at his left foot almost touching his waist in front of him. Yumi then noticed one of the soldiers was behind her. The soldier was about to strike her in the back until she ducked. The ANBU operative was amazed at her agility. She proceeded to grab his face and started squeezing it. He grabbed her wrist and try to remove her hand from crushing his head; however, he was unsuccessful at doing so. His mask then cracked and blood started seeping through the cracks. His hands slowly loosened and then dropped to his side as the life drained away from. 

The last visible ANBU stopped and leaped back knowing he would suffer the same fate as his comrades.

“Hmph…a coward. Well if you do not want to come to me I will come to you.”

She started running at full speed toward the ANBU soldier, she the slid in-between his legs. Now she was behind him making hand seals.

“Hekireki!” (Thunderclap)

The ANBU soldier then exploded leaving a crimson mist in the air and the nearby sky. Yumi then thrust her palm out and she seemed to grasp something. Slowly and ANBU figure appeared with her hand around his throat. She dug her nails into his throat until she broke the layer of skin and made his esophagus collapse. She quickly turned and threw a shuriken at the air until it hit something. The final ANBU fell to the ground. The power of the throw was so intense that it split his mask in half, which revealed the face of the ANBU soldier with the shuriken right between his eyes. The ANBU captain looked in horror seeing the corpses of his squad littering the battle area.

“You may have easily disposed of my comrades, but I will not go down so easily.”

At that moment he ran towards her at an incredible speed that she was not prepared. Unlike the other ANBU she could not dodge the attacks easily so she started blocking them. When she got the chance to make a definitive move she did a back flip with a kick, which struck the captain under the chin. This sent him fly backwards and to the ground. There now was a distance between the two.

“You…bitch! Prepare to die”

After the captain stood back up he started running towards Yumi. She looked down with a smirk and whispered. 

 “Garyoutensei Kushizashi!” (Final Impale)

At that moment her naginata burst from the ground and impaled the captin. She walked over and pulled her weapon from her defeated foe. She then noticed that one ANBU was still alive.

“I am sorry I didn’t mean to leave you alive.”

She then raised her weapon and crushed his skull.

Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Sakura-Chan is that you! Episode 7: The Pink Rose!


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 17, 2006)

It is a great FF so far can't wait for the update


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2006)

Indeed a good FF i want the update as soon as possible


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks I am glad you are enjoying it. Episode 6 took me about a whole day to write. I wanted to make that one of the best fight scenes in the series. Also I will be adding some characters from fillers just because some of them were pretty neat.


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 17, 2006)

Awsome so umm when is the next chapter coming out?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 17, 2006)

bumike99 said:


> Awsome so umm when is the next chapter coming out?


 If no major writer's block than maybe tonight. I like to release two episodes at a time.


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 17, 2006)

o well that sounds good can't wait


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 17, 2006)

Good one man. looks good


----------



## fists (Dec 17, 2006)

man i wish i could write something at least half as good as this is.


----------



## Eureka (Dec 17, 2006)

Really nice fanfic... Definitely better then most, both plot-wise, and 
style-wise. I had to really look to find mistakes, because there werent all that many... Oh well... Here we go:

A: 
Even though there are no major grammer mistakes, their are a few. Mostly just mixing up words, and forgetting commas, or periods. Just read through carefully, and youll probably catch a few...
The only word that was actually spelled wrong was "immerged", instead of emerged 
(Warning: list of examples i found...
"picked her up from the neck."
"even if I spent a few second to beat you"
"The he had a big smirk on his face
"was way to confident" ) Just small things like that on the grammer side 
Btw, There is a space after ... 


B: One thing I think you should apply, is some advice from Mark Twain.

"_Don' tell us that the woman was screaming. Bring her in, and and let her scream._
Basically, this means show, don't tell.
"_It then took the shape of Naginata, one of the most feared polearms in the history of the nations."_

_"The leader of the group was named Koji who wore an iron helm masking any facial expressions. Secondly there was Ryu who had a unique arm guard, which would unleash a fury of needles at indescribable speed. Lastly there was Yumi who always wore blood red goggles."_

Here you are telling... Show us! Let the reader find out by himself, if you understand what I mean. This whole paragraph kind of interupts the flow of the story, I think.

And thats pretty much it 
(Wow... Those three ninjas must be all Kage level, because ANBU are not noobs... 1 person taking on eight ANBU...)
Your writing is comfterable to read, and the text is nice and tidy. Your descriptions are nice (I loved the battle scene in ep 6,) and everyone seems to be in character. 
I also like the plot, with war between villages and such. I get tired of reading the same old "Destiny bla bla bla (Neji/ten Naru/hina Sasu/Saku)" story over and over... 
I look foreward to reading more... 

Edit: (Over nine thousaaaand! I cant belive I found that funny)


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow thanks for the nice comments. It means a lot coming from you. Remember if you guys have any advice or what to add PM it will help in getting the episodes out quicker and I will also give you credit if I implement it.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 17, 2006)

*Update!*

Ok I decided to release one episode right now because the next episode might take longer to write.

*Episode 7*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Pink Rose*

Naruto had been walking all around Konoha, but there was no sign of Sakura anywhere. At that moment a familiar figure appeared.

“Hello Naurto!”

“Kakashi-sensei!”

“How was your time training with one of the legendary Sanin?”

“Jiraiya is crazy! At one point he made spare with Gamabunta!”

“A bit much don’t you think?”

“I regained consciousness 5 days later!”

Due to Kakashi’s mask he let out muffled laugh.

“Do you happen to know where Sakura-chan is Kakashi-sensei?”

“Hmmm…it is about 3:00pm. She should be on top of the mountain training.”

“Thanks I can’t wait to meet her. Oh yeah tonight I want to have a big dinner with everyone, so I can catch up on every little detail I missed.”

“I will be sure come”

Naruto start to run off towards the mountain. He stopped and turned around.

“Don’t be late!”

“No promises.”

Naruto was ascending up the stairs to the top of the mountain contemplating what to say to his teammate.

_It has been over two years. What do I say when I meet her? Do I mention Sasuke? No that would only make her upset._

Naruto finished walking up the stairs and noticed a silhouette of a woman surrounded by training dummies.

That has to be Sakura. I should wait until she finishes her training before talking to her. 

The Figure had her eyes close. She crossed her arms across her chest making and X shape.  At that moment a leaf was falling slowly to the ground. An eerie silent befell the mountain. The leaf cross the figures face and proceeded its decent to the ground. The moment it touched the ground one of her eyes opened and she uncrossed her arms quickly. She now had had kunai in-between her fingers. She started running toward the closest dummy and ran up it sending her flying into the air. While in the air she was spinning. Naruto was amazed so far at the figures training

_Wow that is neat._

The figure than released the kunai’s from her grip and they hit all the targets they were aimed at. Once she landed from her leap she crouched and sweep kicked one of the dummies breaking the wood. Then a dummy appeared with a spring-loaded kunai shooter. A hail of daggers came flying toward her. She started to dodge all the kunai and grabbed one from the air spun around and threw it right toward the contraption. The dummy exploded. Out of the fire a piece of shrapnel came flying right toward her. She was not ready to handle the piece of scorching metal coming at her. She raised her hand to stop it. The fragment was now lodged within her palm. A tear ran down her face as she pulled it out. She then waived her hand over the injury and a green chakra appeared almost instantaneous closing the wound and leaving a small scar.

“Sakura-chan! Is that you!?”

She said something under her breath.

“Naruto?”

Naruto started running towards her only to end up with her fist in his face sending him flying back to the ground.

“Ahhh… Sakura-chan. What was that for!?”

“You idiot! You don’t sleep in another girl’s bed while she is in it sleeping!”

_Neji…_

Naruto started talking while talking

“It was not my fault! Gah Sakura-chan that really hurt. A simple hello would have been fine.”

He finally got a good look of the matured Sakura and noticed that she was not wearing her headband like normal. 

“You look like Kakashi-sensei with your headband like that”

“And is there a problem with that?”

Kakashi appear behind Naruto startling him.

“No…”

Kakashi then walked toward a nearby tree put his back to is and opened his book. He looked up at Naruto and Sakura staring at him.

“What?”

Sakura glanced back at Naruto

“Naruto can we take a walk back the village together.”

“Sure, just as long as you don’t hurt me.”

While they were walking down the steps there was an award silence between the two. Every time they glanced at each other all they could think of was their missing teammate. Naruto decided to break the silence.

“I am ready to fulfill my promise. I will bring Sasuke back.”

“No. WE will bring Sasuke back.”

“Yeah…together we will. I want to have a banquet tonight will everyone tonight”

Sakura’s frown turned into a grin.

“It better not just be ramen.” 

 Naruto never actually thought what to have at the banquet, but ramen. He started to rub the back of his head.

“Y… Yea there will be other stuff.”

“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! The banned shinobi! Episode 8: The Akatsuki Meet.”


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 17, 2006)

Good update is the otherone going to be up tonight too? Cause you said you would do 2 a day


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 17, 2006)

bumike99 said:


> Good update is the otherone going to be up tonight too? Cause you said you would do 2 a day


 I will try. The next one is very dialoge heavy, which can make writing hard because you have to make the characters personality through their speech.


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 17, 2006)

o well sounds good can't wait


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2006)

Good Update  i like it.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 18, 2006)

*ZOMFG Upate!*

This one is shorter(I think.) Another introducing characters story and furthuring plot.

*Episode 8*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Akatsuki Meet*

In the Akatsuki headquarters a figure started to arise from the within ground. 

?What brings you here Zetsu??

?Leader? I have intercepted a recent ANBU report. It seems that a good amount of village were destroyed.?

?What relevance does this have??

?They villages that were destroyed left a clear path from the village of lightning straight to Konoha. There is talk within these reports that suspect that the Lightning country is about to move upon the Fire country.?

?Hmmm? that does conflict with our plan. Kakuzu, Hidan!

?Yes sir.?

 ?I want you two to keep tabs on the Lightning country. If they do attack Konoha make sure the targets do not get hurt.?

?Right away?

The two Akatsuki members then left the main chamber. 

?What about the Uchiha boy? Have there been any updates on his location??

?Itachi and Kisame have yet to find him and Orochimaru.?

?Hmmm? we are running out of time.?

At that moment Deidra and Sasori walked into the chambers.

?Ah? just the two I was looking for. Our targets are on good terms with the Kazekage of the hidden village of the sand and if our plan succeeds there is no doubt they will send out many search parties and with their Kazekage having a demon inside him it will make for a nuisance. If we kill the Kazekage before the plan it will help us greatly.?

Deidra started to talk to her leader.

?So do you want us to kill him now??

?Only if he is alone. He has allies that can prove to be a tough fight.?

?No problem I can probably take them down single handedly.?

?Do not be careless you will fight alongside Sasori.?

?Fine??

?You make it sound like I am a weak.?

?You ?re old so you obviously aren?t up to par as you were back then.?

At that moment Sasori?s hand shot out from under his coat, which slammed Deidra to the wall.

?I am be old, but I can still kill you in a split second.?

Sasori then moved his had away from Diedra?s chest.

?I hope you didn?t break a hip doing that Gramps.?

?Ugh?why was I put with this immature kid??   

They continued to leave the Akatsuki conclave to set out on their mission. While Kakuzu and Hidan were walking Kakuzu was looking at photos.

?Hyuuga? Neji, Uzumaki Naruto, Inuzuka Kiba, and Hyuuga Hinata. These are the targets? From the looks of these kids a regular Chunin can do the job.?

?The boss seems to know something about these kids that he is not telling us, so we should take every precaution.?

?Hmm? oh well. I hope the lighting village does have an army starting because it would be a huge waste of time sitting and watching nothing.? 

Meanwhile back at the Akatsuki HQ

?Zetsu I want you to keep watching the Kyuubi. Report every thing he does. The mission must go as smoothly as possible.?

?Yes, my liege. Might I add what are you going to be doing to contribute to the plan??

The Akatsuki leader gave a hard stare towards Zetsu.

?I am sorry. I should not have questioned you?

?It is ok, but if you must know I will be confronting something more of a threat to a plan than a bijuu.? 

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Where does her allegiance lie? Episode 9: The Unknown Kunoichi


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2006)

Another good update


----------



## fists (Dec 18, 2006)

nice update can't wait for the next on


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 18, 2006)

*Ahoy!*

W00t update enjoy! next episode might not come until tommorrow. Also please leave comments. Also I could use suggestion(via pm don't want to spoil it for other readers.)

*Episode 9*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Unknown Konoichi*

A loud thunder followed by a streak of lighting went across the sky of a town of Suigai. It started to rain drenching anything that was uncovered. A figure was walking through the rain then stopped in front of a sushi bar. The kunoichi pushed the door open and found a table to sit at. There were two intoxicated men at the bar heckling the bartender for more sake.

?Ok, I think you two had enough to drink for tonight?

?Awww? come on man just one more drink. Please?

One of the men glanced over his shoulder and saw the kunoichi, who was covered from head to toe in dark clothes the only thing visible was her eyes and her ponytail. The bartender started to talk to her as he walked over.

?What can I get you to drink miss??

She did not stare at the bartender, but still replied to him.

?Plain sake will do??

One of the men interrupted them

?Hey bartender! Instead of sake I want her!?

The bartender started to shake his head.

?Sorry mam I try to get them to leave, but they still stay?

?It is ok.?

?Be right back with your drink.?

While the bartender was returning with her drink she felt the two men staring at her probably undressing her with their eyes. The bartender returned and poured her sake into her porcelain cup.

?There you go mam enjoy. Here is a sushi menu if you are hungry.?

The bartender left returned back behind the counter to clean up. She started looking at the sushi menu until one of the drunken men came and sat in the chair across from her.

?We don?t get to many women around here. Especially such fine ones as yourself.?

She stopped staring at the menu and shot a harsh sharp glance at the drunk.

?Go away??

?Come one honey take of that mask gimme one kiss?

He started to reach towards her shoulder so that he could touch it. She noticed what he was doing and quickly got up knocking her sake over while she grabbed his arm and twisted it.

?Ahhh?damn this hurts! Bitch! Let me go!?

?If you don?t want me to break your arm I suggest you leave now?

She let go of him and he started walking to the door rubbing his arm. The second man started following him out. Since there was sake all over her table she decided to go sit at the bar counter.

?Nice moves?from the looks of you and the way you handled that guy I say you?re a ninja. What village do you hail from??

She started to fumble through her knapsack around her waist and pulled at a headband. She then slammed it down on the counter.

?Hmmm?what hidden village is that I am afraid I have never seen it before??

?It? it is from the hidden village of the leaf?

?Ahhh?I remember now a few weeks ago a kid with blonde hair came here demanding ramen. I told him we only served sushi and he nearly fainted.

The Kunoichi stayed silent.

?What is with these other engravements on it? I heard of rogue ninja putting a slash through theirs, but yours is different.?

?I did not leave my village I was banished??

?Banished?you don?t say?can I ask why??

?I was responsible for creating a monster that the vary sight of it brought back all the memories of people who died.?

?So?are you going to destroy your village??

?Not really?no??

She lifted her mask just enough so that she could drink the sake that was given to her.

?That is good sake.?

?Why? thank you?

?I must go now?how far is it from Konoha from here.?

?Maybe days walk shorter if you run.?

It stopped raining right before the kunoichi left the bar. As she was walking down the street to figures appeared.

?No one does that to me and gets away with it.?

Both of the drunks charged straight at her. Meanwhile back at the bar.

?Guess it is time to close up for tonight.?

He went out side and locked his bar he noticed a piece of paper on the door.

?What is this??

All of a sudden his bar exploded engulfing him in flames. In the morning the villagers awoke to see both the bartender and his bar charred to a crisp and the two men pinned to a wall their appendages ripped off. 

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Got?to?eat?one more piece. Episode 10: The feast of ages!


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!! i finally got a chance to read it and it rocks, i think you might have mine beat so far, i have to do extra work now to compeat!!!! i cant for your next update, and i should update the future hokage soon, so i hope you keep reading it, and keep up the great work!!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 18, 2006)

coondawger said:


> WOW!!!!!!! i finally got a chance to read it and it rocks, i think you might have mine beat so far, i have to do extra work now to compeat!!!! i cant for your next update, and i should update the future hokage soon, so i hope you keep reading it, and keep up the great work!!


 Use my Idea I sent you awhile back it would be an awsome thing in your story!


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks im trying to work it in but, i havent been able to yet, anyways please tell others to read it and ill d othe same for you, becouse i think they are the best on here, well i got to go merry christmas


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 18, 2006)

coondawger said:


> Thanks im trying to work it in but, i havent been able to yet, anyways please tell others to read it and ill d othe same for you, becouse i think they are the best on here, well i got to go merry christmas


 I will link it in my sig. Also the next episode should be up soon. I had like no writer's block writing it


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 18, 2006)

Update. This episode was brought to you by a writer(me) who was high on sugarcookies.

*Episode 10*
*Spoiler*: __ 




*The Feast of Ages*

The table was littered with the finest foods Konoha had to offer. Naruto was the first one there and was waiting for everyone else and was tempted to eat some of the food, but he knew it was impolite to do so.

_This food looks so good. I must sneak a piece. _ 

At that moment everyone started coming into the restaurant while. Naruto had a piece of food picked up that he was about to put on his plate. Sakura was the first to see him and was now angry. Naruto tried to make it up to her by offering his seat.

_Man I hope this works._

Unfortunately Sakura just hit him on the head and walked around to the other side of the table to sit down.

Naruto was left dazed on the floor. When his vision steadied he saw Kiba standing over him.

“Need help Naruto”

Naruto then grabbed Kiba’s hand to lift himself up.

“Sakura-chan can we meet one time without you hitting me”

“You do it to yourself Naruto.”

Naruto sat down and noticed Kiba was sitting on the chair to one side of him while Hinata was on the other. Naruto then leaned over to Kiba.

“You sat her there on purpose didn’t you”

“Maybe…”

The rest of his friends, mentors, and Neji came and sat down at the table ready to engage in conversation with Naruto.

“Naruto how was you day.”

“Thanks to you NEJI I was nearly killed by your uncle, drowned in Akamaru’s slobber, and I think I have had about two concussions today.”

They all started eating until Naruto noticed someone was missing.

“Where is Granny Tsunade?”

“She is probably back at her office. There has been a recent influx of paper work.”

“I see.”

The night continued on Naruto telling all his stories of what happened over the past years. His guest told them how their Chunin matches went.

“Ugh…”

Naruto was so full from eating to must he felt nauseous.

“Naruto are you going to eat that.”

Chouji was reaching over with his chopsticks about to pick up one of Naruto’s short ribs, until Naruto pinned them to the table with his chopstick.

“Of course I am going to eat it…just give me some time.”

Hinata started to giggle. Kiba then leaned back in his chair.

“Wow Hinata you made it all the way through dinner without fainting and drowning in your soup.”

Naruto turned towards Hinata and patted her on the shoulder.

“Good job…”

Hinata turned bright red, as usual, and her face went right into a piece of cake that was served for dessert. At that time Neji and his team got ready to leave.

“Well we have to get going we got a mission tommorow”

“Bye guys.”

Neji said one last thing to Naruto as he was leaving.

“If you still need a place to say Hinata’s room is still available.”

Neji started laughing as he was leaving the restaurant. Naruto turned to see Kiba trying to hold back a laugh.

“Your not helping.”

As the rest of his guest started to leave it was just Naruto, Kiba, and the unconscious Hinata at the table.

“We should get going they are closing up.”

Kiba then pulled something out of his jacket.

“What is that?”

“These are called smelling salts. Shino and I figured it was best thing to use them to wake Hinata up after she fainted. Here your closer try it.”

“What do I do?”

“Put it under her nose”

Naruto wiped some of the cake off her face and placed the smelling salt in front of her. Kiba noticed Naruto had a ring around his index finger. Kiba then glanced at Hinata as she woke up holding her nose and her eyes were tightly shut.

“Kiba! I told you to never use those things you know I can never get to sleep for at least 10 hours.”

Kiba looked back at Naruto.

“They also keep us entertained when on long missions.”

Kiba then glanced back at Hinata.

“I didn’t do it Naruto did.”

She slowly opened her eyes to see Naruto sitting there. Naruto waived his hand at her.

“I am sorry. I did not know that was going to happen.”

Hinata started glowing red, however, she could not faint, which posed a problem she was never actually use to talking.

“It…it’s ok”

“Hmph…hey Naruto what is that ring on your finger? You getting married or something?”

Hinata looked at his hand in shock hoping it was not what Kiba thought it was.

“Nah… Ero-sensei gave it to me during training.”

“W…what is that engraved on the ring?”

“Not sure exactly, I just figured them as 2 wavy lines”

The owner of the restaurant approached them.

“I am sorry, but I must ask you to leave we are closing in a few minutes”

The three left the restaurant and started walking down the streets. Kiba ran a little bit up ahead. 

“This is my house see you two later!”

They pasted the house Kiba was infront of and kept walking.

Naruto looked at Hinata.

“That is not his house isn’t it?”

“No…” 

Naruto turned his head back and saw Kiba making kissy faces.

They were now out of site from Kiba. At that moment Naruto noticed something.

“Gah! I forgot to ask people for a place to say.”

Hinata started to blush as she looked at Naruto

“Naruto-kun…you can stay at my house.” 

“Your dad wants to kill me though.”

“Y…you can sneak in”

They reached the Hyuuga mansion. Hinata ran inside left Naruto outside.

Where did she go?

A window opened on the second floor and Hinata jumped down holding a spare change of clothes.

“H…here take these and put them on”

Naruto Started to change right in front of Hinata.

“Naruto-Kun!”

Naruto looked back up at Hinata and saw her with her hands over her eyes.

“Sorry Hinata”

Naruto then walked over to a near-by tree and finished changing.

“Naruto-kun you don?”

She heard Naruto’s voice from behind the tree.

“Out of all the clothes you had you gave me these.”

“It was all that was not sent to the cleaners”

Naruto walked out from behind the tree wearing one of Hinata’s costumes from the previous fall festival. Hinata started giggling.

“Use you Sexy no jutsu.”

Naruto transformed and now actually fit the costume instead of it being super tight around him.

They both went into the house and went up to the attic.

“Naruto you can stay here no one ever comes up here so it is ok.”

Hinata started to leave the attic.

“Hinata…thanks.”

“Y…your welcome”

Hinata blushed and closed the door the attic. Naruto lay on his back with his behind his head. He was about to sleep until another upsetting shock overcame him.

“MY CLOTHES!!!”

Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Warriors stained in blood return. Episode 11: Mobilization of the Lightning Country!


----------



## fists (Dec 18, 2006)

nice update i hope next episode is coming soon


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 18, 2006)

fists said:


> nice update i hope next episode is coming soon


 I spoil you guys to much hehe ^_^


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 18, 2006)

Cool update i wonder what the AL is planning


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 18, 2006)

bumike99 said:


> Cool update i wonder what the AL is planning


 lol me too.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 18, 2006)

*Update!*

w00t update does that make 3 in one day?

*Epsiode 11*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Mobilization of the Lightning Country
*
The sun just broke the horizon as it slow started to rise. The hidden village of lightning had never gone to sleep ever since the act of wars was declared. 

“Open the gates!”

“Open the gates!”

The large stone gates started to part slowly. The view in-between the two stone gates that were slowly broadening revealed Koji and his partners. One of the guardsmen approached them.

“How was the mission Koji?”

Koji looked up and down the guardsmen the continued to walk. They left a train of blood behind them, however the blood was not their own. While walking they saw the whole town preparing for war. There were stacks of kunais, katanas, and shurikens being loaded on carts. Ryu nudged Yumi to get her attention.

“Town has changed since we left out on our mission”

“Yeah it has…I can almost hear the screams of those hidden leaf ninjas.”

While walking down the dirt road to the Raikage’s palace they came across two figures, which happen to be Hidan and Kakuzu. Koji stared and Hidan as he passed them up. Once they were out of the Akatsuki member’s sight Kakuzu leaned over to Hidan.

“Do you feel the power?”

“Yes…we must keep a close watch on that one he powers himself through hate.”

The three shinobi finally reach the palace pushing the doors open.

“Where is the Raikage?”

“He is on the roof.”

The three shinobi walked outside and jumped onto the roof, which was about 5 stories up.

“Yumi, Ryu, Koji! Pleasure to see you guys. I have some good news.”

Koji replied in a tired grizzly voice.

“What is it?”

“Well it seems the hidden village of the sound is willing to help in the attack, so now we can attack sooner than expected.”

“How soon?”

“A few days.”

Koji walked over to the railing and oversaw the whole village at work.

“It does not look like we have enough here to actually launch a serious attack.”

“With the sound’s soldiers we do have enough. In fact we still have other soldiers that will not be in this fight coming up.”

“What do you mean?”

“We have 3 armies each containing a third of our full armies.”

“How many in each army?”

“About 7,000 in each.”

“Good…”

 “I want each of you to lead an army.”

“No… we work together.”

“If that is how you want it then fine.”

“I want, however, to lead the army that is going to attack Konoha first.”

“It is done.”

“I want the army ready to go in 30 minutes”

“I know you want to destroy Konoha, but we need to wait until the sound shinobi come.”

“They can catch up with us later. With our strength we won’t need to rely on another village.”

At that moment Koji and his gang leapt off the roof towards the barracks.

The Raikage’s adviser appeared from the shadows.

“He is to headstrong for his on good. The attack will fail no doubt.”

“Fine then tell the sound ninja when they get here that they do not need to follow Koji’s group.”

“…but sir what about our own men?”

“They are nothing bought pawns in this chess game.”

“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! The Alarms where sounded? Episode12: Calm Before the Storm!”


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh yeah If your a good artist and are willing to do drawings for my fanfic let me know. I would love to have like a small sketch before each episode.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 19, 2006)

Since it might be awhile since I put out 11, depends on how finals go, here is a sketch, I did, of what Sakura looks like in this fiction. Any artist feel free to just PM me because I want to have a cover for each story, but sketching and writing take awhile. Oh yea that should be Epsiode 12 at the bottom of the picture not 11.


----------



## fists (Dec 19, 2006)

the army of darkness is CENSORED! big


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 19, 2006)

fists said:


> the army of darkness is CENSORED! big


 What are you talking about?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 19, 2006)

*ZOMG big update*

Wow this one is huge. I hope you guys enjoy it Please leave comments I want to know if the story is still good if you have any ideas let me know. Also this whole part is not the end of the story there is still much more to be told.

*Episode 12*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Calm before the storm
*
?Pssst?Naruto-kun wake up.?

Hinata started shaking Naruto, however, trying to wake Naruto up by just shaking him proved a futile attempt. She then noticed he still had smelling salts Kiba gave him in his pocket. She took on out and placed it under Naruto?s nose.

?AHHHHH!!!?

Naruto sat up quickly only to hit a low hanging wood frame for the attic. He now lay curled up holding his nose.

?Oh my god! That thing is so potent!?

?I? am sorry Naruto-Kun.?

Naruto got use to the smell of the salts and sat up slowly this time.

?Man? it is so cold in here.?

?Well? well your not actually wear clothes that will keep you warm.?

Naruto looked down to see he was still in Hinata?s costume after that he let out a long sigh.

?I should get going before your dad figures out I am here.?

?O...ok?

Naruto then transformed back into the beautiful blonde. He then hugged Hinata.

?Thanks a lot Hinata. You are the best. Like I said before one day you will make a great wife.?

At that moment he left the attic. Before the burning red Hinata had time to faint she realized that Naruto didn?t take the window of the attic and was going to leave through the front door.

_Neji might not notice that it is Naruto, but father will._

She got up and ran to the door opened it and looked down the hallway and Naruto was nowhere in sight. 

_This is bad._

Naruto was walking down corridors, hallways, and living rooms.

?Aww man?I am so lost. How does anyone find anything here??

He turned a corner and at that moment bumped into Neji, who was still in his pajamas.

?Who are you??

?I am um?um??

?Let me guess from the way you talk and what you are wearing you must be friends with Hinata.?

?Yes?that is right.?

Neji then touched Naruto?s shoulder.

?You are good looking to. Do you happen to have a boyfriend??

_YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!_

?Um? yes I do. It is that very sexy and strong Naruto!?

A look of disappointment befell Neji?s facial expression.

?So?are you lost??

?Yes I was trying to find the entrance because I need to go?

?Sure follow me.?

As they were walking to the entrance Neji started to make small talk with Naruto.

?You know?I am a jounin unlike that Naruto, he is still a Genin.?

?Really??

?The Hyuuga branch right now only has to three main heirs to the two families.?

_He better not be thinking what I think he is._

?R?really??

?I am apart from the sub-branch, but I am stronger and the only heir in the sub branch family, which duty is to protect the main branch.?

?That is very noble of you.?

?So...I would love to take you hand in marriage??

_Yup?he was?_

Naruto saw the entrance and ran to it. He past up Hinata?s father who instantly knew it was Naruto and tried to grab him, but Naruto was to fast.

?Get back here you punk!?

?Uncle what did she do??

?More like HE? that was Naruto.?

A look of horror was on Neji?s face as he looked at Naruto, who was now in his regular form putting the last bit of his clothes on. He then kept running and turned around to say one last thing.

?Hey Neji! We can plan the wedding tonight.?

?NARUTO!!! I WILL KILL YOU!!?

Neji ran off to catch Naruto. Hiashi let out a big sigh then looked at the youngest heir to the Hyuuga family.

?Hanabi.? 

?Yes, father?

?You are the only hope for the Hyuuga bloodline.?

At that moment in the Hokage?s palace a Shikamaru was running through the hallways to Tsunade?s office. He reached the door and burst through it and startled Tsunade that she spilt sake, which she was drinking, all over herself.  She held up her hand balled up into a fist next to her head.

?This?better be good Shikamaru.?

After catching his breath he started to speak.

?Hokage-Sempai. We just got word that an army of about 3,000 shinobi is headed this way they should be here by nightfall if they keep up their pace.?

Tsunade Stoped pouring a new cup of sake.

?What village are they from!??

?Reports say the lightning. There is also word that the sound is helping him them as well.?

?Orochimaru? sound the alarm we must prepare for war.?

The alarm sounded and was heard across Konoha. Tsunade got on the load speaker and started ordering what to do.

This is not a drill. I repeat this is not a drill. The village of lightning has breached the outskirts and will be here at nightfall. I want all ranks of shinobi to report in front of the palace. All civilians please evactuate to the designated areas.

?This is not good?we have no reinforcements or anyway to reach any in time.?

Tsunade walked to the roof and looked at all the Shinobi standing in ranks below.

Damn?at most we have 500 nowhere near enough.

?Everyone the last attack on Konoha left our village crippled. At that time we were only attacked by an army no bigger than our own.?

Anko looked at Kakashi.

?Kicked their ass?

??however, the army headed towards us is 6 times the size. Do not be reckless stay with your designated platoons. Our chances of winning this battle are very slim. All platoons are placed at key points of the village. Keep your sector under control if you are being overwhelmed join up with the nearest Platoon. Everyone will be provided a flak jacket that needs to be worn during this battle as it provides the best torso armor with maximum movement. All I can say is good luck to everyone may we all return in one piece.?

All the Shinobi parted to their areas. Naruto?s area was between the entrance and the Hokage?s palace. He looked up and down the street and saw that there was one Platoon at the gate and two Platoons at the palace. 

?Damnit? why must a war start now.?

Naruto looked up and saw Kiba and the rest of the former rookies.

?Hey Naruto! You left without us!?

?Sorry??

?Does this Flak Jacket make me look fat??

?Yes it does Ino-pig!?

Ino then lunged at Sakura and they both got in a fight pulling each other?s hair. Shikamaru gabbed both of them and pushed them away.

?Save for the enemy you to.?

Shikamaru then noticed Neji strangling Naruto. He kicked Neji off him.

?You guys are so troublesome. You guys have to realize this is not playtime. There is a 90% chance you will die.?

All tensions between the platoon members ceased.

?If you have anything to say to anyone here say it now or live with regrets.? 

There was an odd silence at that moment. Hinata slowly started walking to Naruto and stopped in front of him.

?What is it Hinata??

Sakura looked over to see the stuttering Hinata speak

?I? I??

Naruto leaned over to Hinata so that he was at eye level with her.

?I?I am scared.?

?We all are a little scared.?

?I don?t want to see any of us die.?

?We won?t. You forget we are the best platoon in all Konoha.?

He then wrapped his right arm around Hinata and with his left hand pointed at the sun setting. We can handle this who army by ourselves. Hinata embraced the touch of Naruto because it could have been her last chance to do so.

?To show you how confident I am here.?

Naruto took off the ring that Jiraiya gave him, opened Hinata?s hand, and placed it in her palm.

?After this battle you can give it back to me if you would like.?

Hinata looked at the red ring and placed it on her ring finger. Naruto had a smirk on his face as he looked at Neji.

?I guess the wedding is off.?

?Grrrrr.?

Tenten looked at Neji.

?What is Naruto talking about??

?Nothing. Absolutely NOTHING.?

Meanwhile at the top of the mountain of Hokage?s Kakashi platoon was waiting. Anko was hopping up and down.

?Why are you so excited??

?This is the first time being in a war. The chance that you can be killed before you take out a kunai gets the adrenaline pumping.?

At that moment a figure came fly and hit the ground right in front of Kakashi.

?DYNAMIC ENTRY!!?

Gai did his renowned pose with his teeth glimmering brighter than normal. Kakashi glanced up from reading his book.

?Oh hello Gai when did you get here??

?GAH!! Kakashi why do you always have to be so cool!?

Gai then knelt down to take the weights of his legs. Anko looked at Gai with one eyebrow raised.

?How much do those weight??

?One ton each?

?Isn?t that a bit much??

?Nothing is ever a bit to much.?

Gai then did his pose again. This time Anko was walking away when he preformed it.

?Awww? come on.?

?Gai I think you need a new pose? in fact do not pose at all.?

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! The Enemy Appears! Episode 13: The Maelstrom of War.?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is the cover of Episode 13:


----------



## Eureka (Dec 19, 2006)

Great new chapters + cool sketches...


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 19, 2006)

Great updates... Lol Anko doesn't like Gai's pose


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 20, 2006)

I am still looking for an artist to do the covers. Hope you enjoy this episode the next one will be really good. Please leave comments I hate to see my thread get buried. As usual i welcome any suggestions on what i should add or do to keep the story fresh.

*Episode 13*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*The Maelstrom of War*

“Koji… our troops are ready, but it seems the hidden leaf has been alerted to our assault”

“It does not matter. Have the troops fire the smoke screen”

The messenger then left down to the catapult squad.

“Fire the smoke screen!”

“Fire the smoke screen!”

At that moment smoke bombs went flying through the air hitting the walls. The bomba started releasing their contents and a huge smoke ring went around Konoha. Hinata was looking at the platoon infront of theirs.

“W… wow it is so thick.”

Shino replied:

“Yeah you can’t even see what is coming.”

“I hope the platoon in front of us will be ok?”

“They will Sakura-Chan.”

“I hope you are right Naruto.”

There was an eerie silence. The Platoon manning the front gate was not ready for what was to come. Soje, a new chunin, never had been on a mission that required him to risk his life. He now had to face a mission where is life was almost certain to end there. 

“Soje! Stop shaking keep you hand steady you don’t want to drop your weapon during combat!”

“S…sorry Sir.”

At that moment a tens of thousands of shurikens came flying through the smoke.

“TAKE COVER!”

Soje quickly took cover before any shurikens came towards him. He slowly poked his head out and saw one of his best friends dead on the floor with shurikens imbedded in his skull. Soje started to cry until the captin of the platoon grabbed him by the collar and they resumed their positions blocking the road to the palace.

“Pull yourself together!”

At that moment Konoha was filled with the battle cries of the lightning shinobi charging.

“Get ready!”

Through the smoke screen surrounding Konoha, shinonbi started darting out of it. One Lightning ninja tried to stab the 1st platoon captin but he dodged the attack and decapitated his assailant. Soje was then struck on the head with a blunt weapon knocking him to the floor. The ninja was about to finish on Soje until one of his members threw a kunai at the throat of the shinobi. The person who saved him was his brother who was a medical ninja. All Soje could hear was a loud ringing and his vision was blurred. His brother pulled him to a nearby building.

“Soje…Soje…can you hear me?”

“Brother…?”

Soje’s vision started to clear up, but right when it did he saw his brother get killed trying to block shurikens coming at them. Soje started to crawl away from his current spot to find a hiding spot. His head injury was more serious than it was so he was only able to make it to the middle of the road. All he could see was his platoon member’s bodies littering the road. The captain was still alive, but was being held to the ground by ninja and it was Ryu.

“I hope you burn in hell you lightning scum!”

“You first…”

Ryu then slowly shoved a katana into the heart of the captain.

“AAHHHHHHHHH!”

“Shh…Shh… dead bodies don’t talk.”

Ryu then covered the captain’s mouth with his hand. The muffled scream only lasted for another 30 seconds before it stopped. Ryu stood back up with a grin on his face.

“This is to much fun…”

Soje started crying after seeing his friends and comrades dead. He then felt himself being flipped over on his back. Ryu then put his foot on Soje’s chest. He looked at some other shinobi that walked towards him. Soje now had three figures looking down at him. 

“Look at this pathetic rookie”

The three let out devilish laughs. Ryu then picked up his foot. The last thing Soje saw was Ryu’s bloodstained boots. 

Hinata had a shocked look on her face.

“What’s wrong Hinata?”

“They…they were all killed.”

Shikamaru interrupted Hinata.

“Ok guys and girls…”

“…and Neji”

"Naruto leave Neji alone. As I was saying we need to ambush them, so I want Kiba and Shino hit them on the right flank and Chouji and Ino talk the left flank. Now…Lee, Neji, and Tenten I want you three to go on the top of the roof of that building. Sakura take cover and only come out if someone is seriously injured you are vital for our survival. Naruto and Hinata…I am afraid you two are the bait.”

“WHAT!?”

“Well Naruto you’re the worst ninja at ambushing so of course you are the bait.”

“Shikamaru-kun why am I also bait?”

“You are the only one who can protect Naruto from the shurikens.”

“O-ok…”

“Aye! Shikamaru what about you!”

“I will be watching thinking about the move after this.”

“Alright everyone get to your positions lets go”   

_Coward_

Naruto and Hinata stood in the middle of the road all they could hear is the clashing of weapons and warcrys.

“So…have you ever been used as bait before?”

“N..no I haven’t.” 

“Well here they come.”

About 30 ninjas were running straight towards them. As expected they threw shurikens. Naruto looked frighten while Hinata stood there with her eyes closed. 

“Hinata…anytime now.”

Hinata opened her eyes with the byuakugan summoned.

“Shugo Hakke Rokujyuyonshou!”

As each shuriken cam into contact with Hinata’s fingers was deflected. Hinata had blocked every shuriken thrown. The ninjas just reached the amush point and the plan was set into motion. One of the lightning shinobi lunged at Naruto and Hinata, but before he could reach her Lee had decended smashing the shinobi’s head into the ground with his foot. Four ninjas appeared behind Lee.

“Baika no Jutsu”

Lee turned to see Chouji crushing the opponents with his immense size. The flanking group got around undetected and Ino was the first to start off. She first mind controlled one of the lightning ninjas.

“My body…I can’t control it.”

One of the ninja’s turned to see what was wrong with their comrade only to get a shuriken between his eyes. Ino then continued to make her human puppet slaughter his fellow teammates until he was finally struck down. Shikamaru noticed that more and more ninja’s started pouring through the smoke screen.

“Everyone fall back!”

The whole platoon started to run towards the palace except for Neji.

“I will hold them off for as long as I can.”

At that moment Ryu came into view.

“Hmmm…is that a Byakugan I see? This will be fun.”

Neji had a surprised look on his face.

“Leave this one to me boys.”

Meanwhile back at the top of the Hokage Mountain. The platoon had stopped all oncoming assailants in their sector. Anko was out of breath struggling to speak. 

“I think they stopped coming.”

“We need to go help the others down there”

“Ok…”

The mountain platoon went ahead of Anko, Gai, and Kakashi. Just as they were about to leave they heard clapping hands.

“Good job. I expect nothing less from the leaf’s strongest Jonins.”

“Who are you!?”

“I am your executioner Yumi.”

“Kakashi! Gai! I will deal with her you guys go to the Hokage’s palace.”

“Will you be alright?”

“Yes! Now just get going!”

At that moment Yumi summoned her Naginata.

“Ah… so you’re a weapon specialist. I hope your ready to die”

Anko walked over to a corpse with a Katana in it and she pulled it out. Blood started spraying out of the body onto Anko’s right arm.

“This…will...be…fun.”

Koji was still at the lightning’s forward base overseeing the battle. He then got up and started walking to Konoha.

“My lord where are you going?”

“To finish what I could not.”

“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Neji versus Ryu! Episode 14: Ingenious Versus Insanity”


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh yeah There probably will not be an update until this weekend.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2006)

Good update


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 20, 2006)

Working my hardest to get an update by tomorrow night.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice job so far sounds nice hope there is more bloodshe- I mean I hope there is more romantic scenes. rofl just kiddin.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 20, 2006)

*Wootz*

Here is the cover for the new episode:


----------



## coondawger (Dec 20, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!it really rocks, i can draw good and i was thinking of drawing a cover for mine, but i dont know how to get them on the coumputer and how did you put our stories on your page cuz i want to  and good work.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 20, 2006)

coondawger said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!it really rocks, i can draw good and i was thinking of drawing a cover for mine, but i dont know how to get them on the coumputer and how did you put our stories on your page cuz i want to  and good work.


 I bought a $50 scanner at staples and I just scan inked drawings and I use PsP to edit them. Dude you should so do covers for your's as well it makes a grat little umph to your story also it is a way to bump your thread without saying bump or stuff like that.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 20, 2006)

ok thanks, thank you


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 22, 2006)

Are you going to do covers too Coondawger?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 22, 2006)

Update on the update. The story is about 80% done I should have it up by 8-9pmPST(GMT-8)


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice story. When you warned that chapter 6 wass graphic i thought it would be a lemon. Oh well, continue the good work and update soon.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 23, 2006)

Kyuubinoyoko9 said:


> Nice story. When you warned that chapter 6 wass graphic i thought it would be a lemon. Oh well, continue the good work and update soon.


 What do you mean by lemon?


----------



## LenKun (Dec 23, 2006)

LEMON!!!! I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 23, 2006)

*So big needs 2 parts*

This entire episode, part 1 and 2, was rated by the MPAA and it was rated:

Contains:
*Violence
*Language
*Nudity

*Episode 14 part 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ingenious Versus Insanity*

“What is your name…boy?”

“I am Hyuuga, Neji”

“Well…Neji…enjoy life while you can.”

“Byakugan!”

“Oooo…so this is the fabled Byakugan. I will enjoy gouging those eyes from your skull and wearing them as a trophy of your defeat.”

Ryu then lunged at Neji.

_This must be a clone…_

At that moment another Ryu appeared from behind Neji. The young jounin quickly striked the Ryu behind him, but when his fist hit Ryu’s chest his hand was stuck inside the clone.

_This is bad._

The Ryu in front of him had drawn one of his scimitars and was about to deliver a fatal blow, but Neji was able to avoid it. The clone Ryu disappeared freeing Neji.

“You are good no doubt about it.”

Neji had a smirk on his face after hearing his foe compliment him on his skill, until he noticed that blood was trickling from his left temple. He touched his injury only to see his headband fall on the ground.

“Ahahahah…I am not even dealing with a main branch.”

Neji started running towards Ryu at full speed and then disappeared. Ryu looked around frantically. He then started running straight ahead of where he was standing and did a roundhouse kick in the air, which caught Neji in his supersonic run. The kick was so hard that it made him cough up blood.

_How did he know where I was going to run?_

Neji looked up to see Ryu’s left eye glowing bright orange.

“Aww…is the Hyuuga boy already done?”

Neji stood up and shook of the blow.

“I seemed to underestimate you…trust me I am far from over.”

“Good…I want to be entertained while I pull your entrails from your body.”

Neji jumped high into the air and flung shurikens at Ryu. They metal shards then hit Ryu on the shoulders.

_Why didn’t he move_?

Ryu then pulled out the shurikens from his shoulders and threw them back at the descending Neji. He was ready to dodge the 2 throwing stars closing in on him until the two shurikens split into hundreds. He started to dodge oncoming shurikens while hitting others with his fingertips. A majority of the throwing stars that he dodged actually grazed the sides of his arms and legs. Neji then landed in front of Ryu and quickly hit him in the neck with a full force Juuken. Ryu’s eyes widen as he felt his air passage was slowly closing. He staggered back gasping for air then fell to his knees staring at the ground. Ryu then picked up a nearby kunai on the floor, placed it across his neck, and slit his own throat.

“What…the…hell?”

“Ahhhh…that is much better.”

Ryu then held out his left arm. A loud ringing noise started coming from his arm. His sleeve ripped open to expose Ryu’s signature weapon, the Kugi Kijuu. The barrels were swirling around his forearms. Neji had never seen a weapon such as his before and decided to run towards Ryu figuring it wasn’t an immediate threat. Ryu then clenched his fist and spikes came flying out of the barrels. The spikes flew so fast that even a skilled user of the Byakugan could not have had the time to dodge them. Every spike launched hit Neji and sent him flying against wall and pinning him there.

“AAARRRRHHHHH!”

Neji looked at his arms and saw no blood.

_Huh?_

Neji looked closer to see that the spikes in his arms were made of chakra. His legs were still free, but unfortunately his upper body was pinned to the wall. Ryu then took out his other scimitar and slowly walked over to Neji. He then lifted his sword and aimed it for Neji’s heart. Neji looked up to see the blade heading straight for him. He then suddenly stopped the blade with his feet.

“What!?”

Neji then twisted the blade out of Ryu’s hand. Ryu, with the shocked look on his face, was then kicked under then chin sending him staggering backwards.

“Hmph….”

_I got to get free._

Neji started to force his way out of the pin.

“ARRRRHHHH!”

Neji made the chakra spike go through him until he fell to the floor. Even though the chakra spikes did not make him bleed the pain lingered as if they did. He started to get up only to notice Ryu was standing there. Neji flipped back ready to fight.

“You seem so eager to meet the same fate as last time. I guess I will make sure this kills you”

The barrels started swirling again. Ryu raised his arm prepared and launched a volley of chakra spikes and regular shurikens.

“Hakkeshō Kaiten!” (Eight Trigrams Palms Heavenly Spin)

Neji started spinning rapidly blocking every spike and shuriken shot. Ryu then ran toward him and punched the blue shield incasing Neji with his right fist. The armor on Ryu’s hand started ripping off due to the velocity of at, which Neji was turning. Ryu then felt a hand grab his wrist. He looked to see Neji stopped spinning holding his wrist ready to strike.

“Hakke Kūshō!” (Eight Trigrams Empty Palm)

Neji’s hand came into contact with Ryu’s right arm severing it with this blow. Ryu arm fell to the ground flapping around. Neji then kick Ryu back.

“Hakke Rokujūyon Shō” (Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms)

Ryu could only stare at what was going to happen to him next. The continuous strikes pounded on Ryu until he could no longer move. 

“Good…one…Hyuuga…”

Ryu fell to the ground and a puddle of blood formed.

Neji fell to the ground breathing heavy,

“Thank god…it is over…”

“What is over Hyuuga!?”

“Huh!?”

Neji looked up to see Ryu standing on a roof of a house applauding Neji’s performance. He was unscathed his wounds were gone and his clothes still intact.

“I thought my blood clone was going to win, but you did good against it.”

_Damn…I can barely move._

“Let me tell you I was entertained… now like my clone so poetically put it I am going to gouge out those beautiful eyes of yours.”

Ryu jumped down from the roof and slowly walked towards Neji. He took out one of his scimitars and placed the blade horizontally on the top of Neji’s nose. Ryu’s swung and blood splattered on the floor.

“AHHHHHHHHHHH”

Ryu screamed in pain as his hand went fly into the air. Blood stared spray from his wrist all over Neji.

“Who…who are you!”

“The name is Kakuzu”

Ryu held his bloody stump and started backing away from the Akatsuki member.

_He is too strong for even me to handle in my current condition. I will bleed to death before I can finish him._

“Well Hyuuga… if it wasn’t for your little friend here you would have been dead. I will let you live for now, but next time we meet you will not be so lucky.”

Ryu then leapt off out of view. Kakuzu turned around and looked at Neji.

“You…you are an Akatsuki member!”

“That I am… and also your savior.”

Kakuzu lifted his left hand and backhanded Neji across the face. Neji looked around dazed.

“Kakuzu! Not so rough. The boss wants him in fine condition.”

“Sorry couldn’t help it.”

Neji felt himself being flung around Kakuzu shoulder and then he fainted.

“Kakuzu take the kid back to base. I will take care of the others here.”

“See you when this profitless battle is over.”


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 23, 2006)

*Part 2*

Wow it is so long I needed to spilt it in 2 parts. For the record what do you mean by lemon?

*Episode 14 part 2* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ingenious Versus Insanity*


Back at the mountain oh Hokage’s Anko was thrown against a boulder.

_Goddamn she is fast!_

“You’re one of the best Konoha has to offer?”

Anko picked herself up and threw of the chunin flak vest.

_Much better._

“Ok…I am ready to fight seriously.”

“Hehehe…I hope so or this will not be fun at all.”

Anko then started forming hand seals

“Senei Jashu!”(Shadow Snakes)

Five snakes went hurdling at the lightning Kunoichi and bite down on her. Yumi noticed she could not budge. She looked down to see the situation.

“Hmmm…so the snake come from the sleeves then bite down and keep the target paralyzed…interesting. Hmph…heh…hahahahah!”

“What is so funny?”

“This is very good jutsu I will give you that, but it is useless against me.”

Anko noticed the snakes letting go and falling to the floor.

_What!?_

“You see my blood that circulates in me contains a mix of all the venoms around the world.”

“Impossible.”

“Oh, but it is. You underestimate the works of the lightning.”

Yumi picked up her Naginata and threw it at Anko. She dodged to the left just in time, but he trench coat went flying with the Naginata into a nearby boulder.

“AHAHAHAHA! You know…your suppose to wear stuff over or under the fishnet.” 

Anko started to blush a little knowing her bare chest was easily seen.

“Did you expect your coat to never get ripped of during battle?”

“Enough!”

Anko started running straight towards Yumi and slide under her legs. Anko gripped Yumi’s long hair and put her left foot to Yumi’s back and flipped her to the ground. A huge cloud of dust formed. Anko could barely see anything through the thick dust cloud. After the dust cloud faded away Anko was grabbed from behind with a dagger to her throat.

“Let’s see how should I kill you?”

She moved the dagger across Anko’s stomach and started cutting Anko’s fishnet shirt.

“Should I eviscerate you? Hmmmm…?”

Yumi moved the dagger higher up to Anko’s chest and continued to slice the fish net.

“Or should I cut out your heart?”

The lightning Kunoichi then pulled the dagger even further up towards Anko’s neck finishing slicing the fishnet.

“Or maybe…slitting your throat? Which do you choose?”

“Fuck you…you lightning bitch!”

At that moment Anko felt a dagger go into her back.

“AHHHHHHH”

Yumi then continuously stabbed the half naked Kunoichi in the back then threw her to the ground. She then walked over to get her Naginata out of the stone. She picked up Anko’s trench coat and threw it at her.

“Put your coat back on. I do not want my opponent to die without being somewhat fully clothed.”

Anko could barely crawl to her coat as the stab wounds in her back were severe. Anko knew she was going to die soon if she could not get help.

_I…am…going…to die here…I…am…powerless to stop her…_

Anko could not finish the crawl to her coat and fell to the ground. Yumi let out a big sigh and walked over to Anko picked her head up by her hair.

“Wha!?”

Yumi noticed Anko’s eyes were different than before and at that moment a blast of chakra sent Yumi flying backwards hitting the same boulder the Naginata was in. Anko was now standing up with purple chakra swirling around her.

_This…power…it is immense…and…I like it!_

“A cursed seal!?”

Orochimaru’s cursed seal started to spread across Anko’s face. Anko looked down and put her coat back on. Her voice was a little different from before…it was more…power hungry…

“Now…I…am…ready…to fight…seriously…”

“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Anko’s seal was broken! Episode 15: The Darkness Within Righteous Hearts.”


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 23, 2006)

*Cover page 15!*

Here is the cover of Episode 15. Please leave comments I want to know If I am still doing good. If you can't tell that is anko:


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 23, 2006)

Awsome updates!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 24, 2006)

I like the Akatsuki meeting the most, keep them coming


----------



## coondawger (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey sorry its been a while, yes if i can put mine on the coumputer i will, but i dont have a scaner. but i love the update and the cover art, keep it up dude!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 24, 2006)

coondawger said:


> Hey sorry its been a while, yes if i can put mine on the coumputer i will, but i dont have a scaner. but i love the update and the cover art, keep it up dude!!!!!!!!


 Dude where have you been! Also clean out your mail box I could not send you anything. If you have a digital camera just use that for now.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 24, 2006)

My aunt does ill try to, and i did. Thanks.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 26, 2006)

Update is about 80% finished. Going get some sleep and finish tommorrow and post.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 26, 2006)

*Updates*

W00t! here is my belated x-mas gift to you guys. Please leave comments I want to hear your opions on the story and my updaes. Also cover art will be up later. MPAA rating:



*Episode 15*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Darkness Within Righteous Hearts*

Yumi used her Naginata to help herself up.

?Seems like you had a trump card.?

Anko turned her head slowly towards Yumi. She had a devilish grin on her face. Yumi held out her Naginata and started spinning it then locked it under her right arm. The two Kunoichi started slowly walking to each other then their paces started quickening. Yumi started running at full speed. At that moment Anko speed up at a speed that she could not be seen. Anko then appear, facing the other direction, a few yards behind Yumi with her fist out. The lightning Kunoichi stop her high pace run and started staggering forward holding her side. She looked at her hand and it was covered in a mix of black and crimson blood.

?What speed??

Yumi then felt a fist to the back of her head, which sent her flying into a tree face first. Upon impact her crimson goggles broke. Yumi then felt a foot in her back pressing harder and harder until the tree she was pinned against broke. Anko slowly walked over to Yumi then pulled her head up by the hair.

?Hehehe?how do YOU want to die??

Yumi answered sarcastically.

?Slow and painful.?

At that moment Yumi kicked Anko in the stomach sending her flying in the air. Yumi picked up her Naginata and lunged at the mid air Anko.

?Time to finish you off!?

The moment Yumi spoke Anko braced herself in the air and sent a super sonic jab to Yumi?s chest. Yumi flipped and thrust her Naginata at Anko. She grabbed the Naginata and broke it and held the part with the blade and slashed at Yumi chest sending a red mist coming from the Lightning Kunoichi. Anko then drop kicked Yumi sending her flying back down to the ground. The lightning kunoichi hit the ground below so hard it sent large pieces of the rock flying into the air and a huge dust cloud formed.

?To?easy??

Anko pulled out a Kunai from her sleeve and descended into the thick dust cloud. There was and eerie silence after the possessed Konoha jounin plunged into the cloud. A few moments later a loud clang of kunais clashing together was heard and at that same moment the part of the dust cloud that covered the Kunoichi parted to reveal Yumi and Anko locked together seeing who could overpower the other. Yumi kicked off Anko and now there were a few yards away from each other. Yumi looked down at her open bleeding wounds.

_Damn?the injuries are too severe to run away. If?if I am going down I will take her with me?_

Yumi then took her kunai and dragged it across her deep wounds covering the kunai in her venomous blood. She ran straight towards Anko at full speed. The Jounin braced herself for Yumi?s attack. The lightning Kunoichi slash missed and Anko stabbed Yumi in the back and the she kept continuously stabbed her. Yumi had a smirk on her face and with her other hand stabbed Anko in the chest.

?BITCH!?

Anko kicked Yumi off her sending the lightning Kunoichi rolling on the floor. Anko pulled the kunai from her chest and let out a blood-curdling scream. She then started running straight towards Yumi, with both kunais in each hand. The lightning Kunoichi started speaking to herself 

?Koji?forgive me?I?was to weak??

Yumi started forming hand seals and started glowing yellow. Yumi stood up and ran towards Anko.

?Jibakukougeki!? (Suicide Bomb Attack)

Yumi exploded in a hail of poisonous barbs. A large amount of the armada of spikes hit Anko sending her flying back on the ground. The cursed seal started to slowly fade away.

_WAIT! NO?. NO?I WANT THE POWER?DON?T LEAVE ME!_

?AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!?

The pain of her injuries did not affect her while the seal was active, but now rushed to her nervous system. The poison started affecting her lungs making it hard for her to breathe. Anko then heard footsteps coming towards her. She started to speak in a raspy voice.

?H?HEH?HELP?ME!?

She looked to see Kabuto standing over her. Anko then gave him a stare full of anger. 

?Y?you??

He knelt down by Anko.

?Awww? Anko look at you??

She spit blood on his face. Kabuto wiped it off his cheek.

?You want to live right??

???

?You want the power again don?t you??

Anko?s face then brightened up towards Kabuto.

?Hmph?then are you willing to serve Orochimaru and the village of the sound??

Anko started nodding her head.

?I need an answer not a gesture.?

Anko could no longer hold back her tears.

?YES! Yes?I will??

Kabuto then started healing Anko to a status were she would not die, but was not able to fight back at that time. Anko sat up and noticed Kabuto was holding something.

?Put this on?

He held out his hand with the sound village headband in it. Anko then took off her Konoha headband and threw it on the floor. She then started crying while putting on the brand new sound headband. Kabuto helped her up and they were about to walk of until Kabuto turned around and smashed Anko?s old headband with his foot.

Naruto struck down a sound ninja and twisted sharply towards Hinata.

?Hinata! Are there any squads left in the other sectors.?

Hinata started scanning the battlefield.

?No?just the platoons here are left.?

Damn?

Naruto then heard Chouji yelling.

?What the hell is that!??

Naruto looked up to see huge boulders on fire heading straight toward the Hokage?s palace. He watched as one slammed into the Hokage?s palace. It sent dust flying through the air, which Sakura came running out from.

?Naruto have you seen the Tsunade-sama??

?I hav??

Before Naruto could finish his sentence a boulder hit the ground in front of the three, which sent them flying. Naruto vision was blurred due to the impact. He was able to make out two leaf shinobi running out of the dust cloud on fire. Hinata, Naruto, and Sakura got back on there feet ready to fight. They looked down the street in front of the Hokage palace and saw a silhouette slowly walking towards their position. Shikamaru squinted

?Is that Neji??

Ino shouted to see if she could get a response.

?Hey Neji we are over here! Are you alright!??

The figure did not respond.

?Get back everyone!?

Hiashi jumped in front of the rookies making him a human wall in between them. Hinata tried to use her Byakugan to see who it was, but Hiashi stopped her.

?What is wrong father??

?The person ahead is a monster?the mere sight of his true form can kill a man from shock. I want you all to get to a safe spot.?

??but?

?I SAID LEAVE! The battle is lost Konoha has fallen.?

Naruto cut into their conversation

?We can?t leave! The other shinobi??

?Are dead!?

?What!??

?All the Shinobi here are shadow clones made by fifth.?

?You mean we are the only ones left!?

?Kakashi?s platoon and a few others were ordered to abandoned Konoha. I was sent to get you guys.?

The former rookies backed up slowly and started to run away.

?Father??

Hinata could see her father beginning to cry.

?Hinata?take care of your sister??

???

?GO NOW!?

Hinata then sped off in the opposite direction.

?Hiashi!?

The figure was Koji.

?You?you were supposed to be dead.?

?That is too bad because I am as much alive then I ever was and, Hiashi, my hate has never been stronger.?

The two took their fighting stances and prepared to fight.

?This time Hiashi?you will be the one the reaper chooses to die.?

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Hiashi vs. Koji! Episode 16: Demons Laid to Rest?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 26, 2006)

*Sweet Hinata!*

Here is the cover. Smexy timeskip Hinata!


----------



## fists (Dec 27, 2006)

nice update can't wait for the next one


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I liked the update but i am surprised Naruto hasn't used the 9 tailed foxes power yet...


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 28, 2006)

bumike99 said:


> I liked the update but i am surprised Naruto hasn't used the 9 tailed foxes power yet...


 Well this is kinda the first time Naruto has been in an actual war where he has many allies besides him plus he has yet to face anyone really stronger than him. He will show his powers soon enough. Sorry though for the recent chapters not invovlving Naruto that much. I have to set-up the plot and all.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 29, 2006)

*Wootz Update baby!*

I hope you like the update. Don't worry soon it will start focusing on Naruto thanks for waiting though. Please let me know if there is anything I have problems with that could be fixed, if I should add anything, or let me know if the story is still going good. ^_^



*Episode 16*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Demons Laid To Rest*

?You ready Hiashi??

?Always??

Hiashi started pre-pairing a move to finish of Koji

?Hakke Rokujūyon Shō? (Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms)

Hiashi kept the onslaught of jabs continuing until he reached the sixty-fourth palm.

?Is that it Hiashi??

Hiashi looked up to see Koji standing there still able to move after the direct attack.

?How..??

?Hiashi?how long has it been 9 years since we last saw each other? Yet you have not become stronger? I did not even have to block your attacks.?

Koji then kneed Hiashi in the stomach and threw him into a building. Hiashi lay in a pile of wood and bricks. He looked up towards the advancing Koji.

?W?wh?why are you doing this??

?Because this pitiful village would not even take action to save my life.?

Hiashi then appeared behind Koji. He quickly spun his head around to see the enraged Hyuuga.

?Hakke Kūshō!? (Eight Trigrams Empty Palm)

Hiashi felt his left arm stop and saw that Koji was holding it with his left hand. Koji then struck Hiashi in his elbow making it hyper extend to the point of breaking the joint.

?AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!?

?Hiashi this is really pathetic especially for someone with a Byakugan.?

At that moment Hiashi disappeared in a puff of smoke.

_A clone!_

Koji spun around knowing Hiashi would be there, but Hiashi actually appeared in the same spot.

?Hakke Kūshō!? (Eight Trigrams Empty Palm)

The attack launched Koji in the air. Hiashi appeared in front of Koji and kicked him to the ground. A small dust cloud was formed at impact, which dispersed quickly. The lighting shinobi climbed out of the crater and shock off all the dust.

?Nice Hiashi?very ni??

Koji stopped mid sentence as he sensed something.

_Something?powerful is coming I cannot linger here even though I am enjoying this._

A swirl of chakra started spinning around Koji. The shinobi started whispering to himself with his right hand forming hand seals in front of his helm. 

?Inisharu Hachimon? (Initial Gate)

Koji then threw multiple shurikens at Hiashi who was now forced to use one of his more chakra consuming techniques.

?Hakkeshō Dai Kaiten? (Eight Trigrams Palms Great Heavenly Spin)

The large spin crossed the whole street blocking all the metal shards being thrown at him. Koji glanced at the large rotating shield.

?Impressive??

Koji ran towards Hiashi and dove into the rotation tackling Hiashi out of it. Koji was now standing on top of Hiashi. He was pinning Hiashi?s arms with his feet.

?I am so sorry Hiashi, but due to unforeseen circumstances I must end this quickly.?

Koji then broke Hiashi?s arms and legs incapacitating Hiashi, so he could not move. Koji then placed his hand over Hiashi?s face covering his nose and mouth with his palm and leaving space between his fingers to see Hiashi?s white eyes. Koji leaned closer towards Hiashi?s until he was about a few inches away from his face.

??don?t worry though. I will make sure your daughter suffer?

Hiashi started squirming to break free, but in his crippled state it was futile. At that moment Hiashi heard three clicks until a wrist blade shot from under Koji?s wrist into his throat.

?Oh yeah Hiashi. Those eyes of yours belongs on someone powerful?me?

Hiashi head then fell to the side leaving the lifeless look on his face. Koji pulled out a kunai and aimed straight for Hiashi?s eyes.

?Thank you Hiashi?until we meet again in hell.?

Koji turned and saw down the street a mysterious looking Kunoichi forming a long string of hand seals.

_So she is the power I felt during the fight? Whatever she is doing must be of monstrous proportions._

Koji then sped of into the opposite direction and left the fallen village behind him. The Kunoichi finished her hand seals and looked up into the sky. She raised her right arm with an open hand and said to herself.

?Hito Sashitoosu no Jutsu!? (Human Being Pierce Technique)

A light shot from the sky splitting the clouds that got into its path and illuminated the kunoichi. The ground started to rumble then small pieces of gravel started to rise from the floor. The Kunoichi then closed her fist and thousands of lights shot from the beam. The lights started hitting any shinobi that was in the vicinity of the village. Some attempted to run away only to get struck in the back. The smaller beams of light would go through shinobi and turn around to comeback leaving holes in its targets body. The onslaught of lights stopped after 10 minutes. The Kunoichi then spoke to herself.

?I hope I was not to late.?

The Kunoichi then disappeared in a puff of smoke. 

--

On the outskirts of Konoha territory the fleeing shinobi watched the light spectacle. Naruto looked over to see Hinata?s face in complete shock.

?Hinata! What just happened??

?Dead?dieing??

?You mean their army was destroyed??

Hinata turned her head slowly and started to nod. Shikamaru then interrupted their conversation

?We must return to retrieve any comrades that might be still alive.?
The remaining army of Konoha headed back towards their village following Shikamaru?s orders. Naruto was about to run off with the rest until he saw Hinata kneeling on the floor crying.

?Hinata??

Naruto walked over to the weeping Hinata to consol her. He placed his hand on her shoulder.

?Hinata? is everything alright??

?I?I saw my father get killed?I?I saw so many killed??

She lunged into Naruto?s arms crying.

?We have to go with the rest of the group Hinata. Who knows there could be still soldiers around here??

Hinata looked up at Naruto and nodded her head. The two leaf ninjas then ran off to join the rest of the group.

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Lives lost?homes destroyed?what is a shinobi without a village. Episode 17: Aftermath of War?


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice update and i can understand why there hasn't been much Naruto i just was thinking when Hiashi said for them to retreat that Naruto would get mad and ask the demon for strenght


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 29, 2006)

True I did kinda slip up there. I have been trying to nail the character personalities. I just really wanted Hiashi and Koji to square off without any interferance


----------



## coondawger (Dec 31, 2006)

well i finshed it and its really good, i have a camera, but my sister lost the disk so i cant put pitures on the coumputer, but i will try something, i have a great cover page to put on, and ya will like it.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 31, 2006)

Cool can't wait. I might not get to the next episode soon. I had a seizure today which put me out of commision, sleeping, until like 2pm and then after that I was in terrible shape headaches, thowing up, the works! Right now is the only time I feel somewhat ok to sketch and write and it has been about 12 hours since the seizure. Oh yeah and I got a pirated copy of Photoshop CS2 can't wait to actually use it.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 31, 2006)

thats not cool man, i hope your ok,..i have a headache right now, and its 1:30 in the moring and i havent had but 5 hours to sleep in two days.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 31, 2006)

nice story sry i havent read it yet i was busy playin ff11 and writing my ffs the one i am working on and i just thought of the chunin exams 4 my story it has Chaos Naruto and Sasuke who are the only  gennins left after the time skip.........o i cant wait in 5 chaps there will b the chunin exams in my story


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 31, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> nice story sry i havent read it yet i was busy playin ff11 and writing my ffs the one i am working on and i just thought of the chunin exams 4 my story it has Chaos Naruto and Sasuke who are the only  gennins left after the time skip.........o i cant wait in 5 chaps there will b the chunin exams in my story


 I recently left FFXI. My friends and I had a great time playing it in high school now with college we have no time and money to put towards it. If you were on my server (midgarsomr) I was teh sexy mithra Ayumai!


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 31, 2006)

i am an evaan ninja named Itachisan and my sever is hades figures since theres always death followin me


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 31, 2006)

I was friends with a, silver haird, mithra ninja named Hinata, but that was before I knew about Naruto. Her ninjutsu macros were the best. ^_^v


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 31, 2006)

Update on cover. I just got a sketch tablet so that is why it is taking me fo-eba. Also if it looks bad well...it was my first time!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 1, 2007)

Really nice episodes  update soon !!!!!!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 1, 2007)

*Ugh*

Well this was the first time I tried photoshop and a tablet. To be honest I like PSP better.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice cover did you do that??


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 1, 2007)

I do all my covers. I wanted to get someone as an artist, but no one wanted to. Oh well I have fun doing the sketches anyway.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 1, 2007)

*ZOMG big update!*

I think I had a tear come down my cheek writing this one. Ok it was hard to decide on a MPAA rating, but to be on the safe side:



*Episode 17*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Aftermath of War

The two shinobi finally caught up with the rest. Naruto was shocked to see his village almost decimated. A ninja walked up to Tsunade.

?It seems a majority of residential buildings are standing so no one should be without homes if people are willing to bunk with other families.?

?How about soldiers??

?Out of the 500 shinobi we had only 138 alive and well others are either casualties or dead.?

_Not good?_

Naruto glanced at Hinata.

?I want to go look around will you be ok by yourself.?

?N-no?if it is ok could I still hold on to you??

Naruto had a big grin on his face hoping it would make her feel better

?Sure!?

The two watched while medical ninjas and Sakura tending to the wounded soldiers. They walked further down the road listening to cries of untended warriors, both Lightning and Leaf. They past an intersection close to the Hyuuga mansion and Naruto heard a voice.

?N-Naruto?is?is that you??

Naruto turned his head to see whom the familiar voice belonged to.

?Iruka-sensei!?

Naruto?s former teacher lay in a pile of ruble with a large piece of wood protruding from his chest. The young Shinobi broke free from Hinata and ran to his teacher?s side.

?Iruka-sensei??

Blood started to drip off of Iruka?s forehead.

?Sensei?you?re bleeding??

Iruka had a grin on his face.

?It is just a scratch.?

?I NEED A MEDIC OVER H??

Iruka covered Naruto?s mouth with his left hand and with his other pressed his finger to his lips motioning to be quiet.

?Naruto?don?t cry. It is a shinobi?s dream to die protecting his village.?

?No?you?you can?t die!?

?Naruto?listen to me?many stories ended today, but you??

Iruka then glanced at Hinata.

??and your comrades? stories live on. I want you to promise me to live with no regrets and never give up. Heh?I look back at all of you from when you first started the academy. I always said there is the future of Konoha and it was a very bleak one.?

Both Iruka and Naruto had smiles on there face.

?Now I see you all mature and no longer my students in fact surpassing me in strength and ability. I hate to leave you at such a bad time with the war going on and Orochimaru and Sasuke still out there, but it seems I spent more time watching you guys grow then doing any myself.? 

Iruka started undoing his headband.

?Here Naruto take it so you always have something to remember me by.?

?Iruka-sensei??

?Naruto?I always waited for the day to see your face carved into the mountain?to bad?to?bad??

?Iruka-sensei?Iruka sensei!? Please speak!?

???

Naruto started crying harder and shaking Iruka?s lifeless body.

?Wake up DAMNIT! Don?t leave me!?

Naruto fell to his side and started letting all his tears flow out.

?WHY DAMNIT! WHY!?

Hinata walked over to Naruto and knelt down besides him.

?Naruto-kun?I know how you feel. The war has also taken someone from me.?

Naruto sat up with his back facing Hinata.

?Your right? but the pain is so immense...?

Naruto turned his head around and got up and held out his hand to help Hinata up. She reluctantly took his hand. He picked her up and they were only a few inches apart.

?Hinata??

?Yes??

?We will make them pay for what they did. I promise!?

The two continued walking around the village until they come across the Hyuuga mansion. Hinata?s face was in shock at the horrifying scene. Corpses of fellow clan members main and branch lay in a stack burning. All that remained of the mansion was the framing, which was charred to a crisp. Hinata turned and buried her head into Naruto?s chest. All Naruto could hear was the crackling of the fire and Hinata?s muffled cries and screams.

_No one as kind and gentle as Hinata should ever have to be subjected to this._

Kiba and Shino came running down the street.

?Hey! We have been looking for you tw??

Shino stopped Kiba mid sentence with his hand.

?Quiet??

They slowly walked towards the two. Kiba mouthed his words.

?What is wrong??

Naruto pointed behind Kiba. He turned and stared at the fire and the ruins of the Hyuuga mansion.

_How dare someone do this to her?_

?Hinata?Kurenai want to see us three. Please come with us.?

Hinata?s crying lessened as she lifted her face away from Naruto.

?Go?with them I will be fine.?

She nodded and let go of Naruto and started walking with the two others. Naruto began searching high and low, but with no avail could find Konohamaru. He walked over to Tsunade?s office and asked where he could be.

?Granny?have you seen Konohamaru??

?Can?t you see I am busy at the moment.?

Naruto stared closer to see she was playing poker with some random genin. Naruto walked over and slammed his hand down on her desk interrupting her game.

?Fine!?

She picked up a clipboard and started fumbling through the pages. 

?It says the platoon he and his friends were in went missing so we cannot confirm if they are alive or dead. I would prepare for the worse if I were you, that attack was a mighty viscous one. NOW LEAVE MY OFFICE!?

Naruto walked over to his old home and opened the door.
_
Heh?they kept it the same way I left it? _

At that moment the fifths voice was heard over the loud speaker, which miraculously worked.

?This thing still work? Hello? Oh well?Attention all Konohan Shinobi! I suggest you find somewhere to sleep because tomorrow we have a big day planned. That is all?Ok this time I deal?huh? It?s still on!? DAMNIT!?

A loud bang was heard and the loud speaker shut off. Naruto entered his home and marveled at the place he had not scene in over 2 years.

?Nice to be home and back in my old bed instead of in Hinata?s or in the attic.?

That moment there was a knock on the door.

?Damn?I was just getting comfortable.? 

He opened the door to see Hinata standing there.

?Hey?Hinata?

?I-I-I was wondering since I let you stay at my place if it would be alright if I stayed with you.?

?Sure no problem. It is the least I can do. Come in I will get the guest bed ready.?

Hinata walked in and sat down on the couch waiting for Naruto to finish.
_
So this is Naruto-Kun?s house?_

Naruto walked back into the living room breaking Hinata?s train of thought.

?Hey?Granny said we should get some sleep??

?Y-yeah she did.?

?Oh yeah here is some pajamas.?

?Thank you.?

Naruto started throwing his clothes off until he was in his boxers as he got close to his room. He let out a big yawn and shut his door to his room Hinata?s face was beat red and she then started to get dressed in Naruto?s PJs. Another knock on the door was heard Naruto came running out thinking it might be his little student, but it was Sakura. Unfortunately, for Naruto, the sight Sakura saw was both he and Hinata in underwear. Naruto could only let out a small yelp as her fist met his face sending him flying back into his room. Hinata rushed in between the two.

?Sakura-Chan it is not what this may look like.?

The dazed Naruto came walking out of his room.

?Listen to her Sakura-Chan she is right.?

?Ok?Well anyway Naruto I need a place to stay and you?re the only person I know who I am willing to spend the night with?no?wait?. not like that.?

?You can sleep in my bed then??

?Ewww?no?

?Well you can sleep on the couch then??

?Ewww times two!?

Naruto glanced and the now fully dressed Hinata. 

?You want to switch with Sakura??

?D-definitely!?

?Ok problem solved?

Sakura stormed into the guest bedroom and slammed the door. Later that night while the two Kunoichis slept Naruto was still awake sitting on a porch swing on the patio looking up at the stars.

?Iruka-Sensei?if you are out there then you know I am scared? I am afraid of losing my life as well as my friends? Please watch over us??

Naruto then heard the sliding glass door to his house open behind him. He turned his head and saw Hinata walking over.

?Can?t sleep either??

?No??

?Yeah?today was both a physical and mental strain? I hope tomorrow bring better fortune.?

?D-Do you think our ancestors are watching over us??

?I believe anyone who values you and has passed away are watching over you.?

She sat down next to Naruto on the swing. Naruto turned to her and smiled.

?It is nice to talk to you without you fainting.?

Hinata started blushing.

?Hey Hinata? I remember people saying awhile back the lightning country tried to kidnap you.?

?T-That was what I was told.?

?Hmmm? now I know why your clan was attacked so brutally in the battle.?

Naruto started getting drowsy.

?I think I can finally get to sleep now.?

?Me to??

Hinata looked up to see Naruto asleep.

?Thank you?Naruto-Kun??

?Your welcome Sakura-Chan.?

Hinata had a smile on her face and leaned against Naruto and started to fall asleep.

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! zzZZzzZZ? ?NARUTO WAKE UP YOU IDIOT? ?OWWWW Sakura-Chan why must you keep hitting me? ?It is time to introduce the preview to the next episode.? ?Oh I didn?t know it was time my dream was so awesome you were in a bikini, I was Hokage, and Kakashi-Sensei had no mask. OWWWW Sakura!? ?Fine I will introduce it!? 

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen!  Loss of Friends, Gaining of Allies.
 Episode 18: New Teams formed!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 1, 2007)

I think I speak for every person who reads this fanfic when I say MORE EPISODES!!!!!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks I am working on the next episode cover as we speak. ^_^


----------



## killerboywood (Jan 1, 2007)

your fanfic are the best hope can write some more soon.


----------



## bumike99 (Jan 1, 2007)

Itachifan809 said:


> I think I speak for every person who reads this fanfic when I say MORE EPISODES!!!!!



Yea i agree... that episode was pretty good but not too much happened


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Jan 1, 2007)

POST MORE!! Anyway, the story is really kool.  aww..iruka is dead.  Where was jiraiya during this fight?  Gamabunta, other big summons,  and the swamp could have done quite a bit.......and the frog stomach.  Where was katsuya too?  dont get me wrong, but was jiraiya busy peeking or something??  Well atleast we know those 3 mysterious ninja aren't S class ninja (the ones that fought anko and neji).  Kakuzu wouldve pwned koji.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 1, 2007)

Well in my story he didn't return with Naruto, which explains his abscense. I would have had Naruto summon, but I wanted to show the strength of the mysterious Kunoichi because she will be playing a big part. Poor Ryu and Yumi though. Yumi was not able to handle a cursed seal Anko and Ryu just happened to get jumped by Kakuzu. I would hold on a sec before saying anyone can beat Koji...he has more secrets to him than you can imagine. Oh yeah Cover is almost up gotta do a little bit of editing.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 1, 2007)

*Episode 18 cover!*

Here is the cover. If you don't know who these people are then you don't watch fillers. I will re-introduce in the next episode.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 2, 2007)

cant wait pug im waitin


----------



## fists (Jan 2, 2007)

me nether this story is getting better and better


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 2, 2007)

*w00tz Update!*

Unlike the other this one was an easy rating:


*Episode 18*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*New Teams Formed
*

?Wake up!?

Naruto started feeling his body shake.

?Wake up damn it!?

Naruto slowly opened his eyes to see Akamaru?s snout in his face.

?AHHHH! What the hell Kiba!?

?Heh you should have seen yourself.?

?What the hell are you doing here!??

?Well Akamaru and I smelt Hinata?s infamous French toast.?

Naruto looked back into his house and saw her in an apron cooking.

_That?s right she spent the night?_

Naruto got up out of the porch swing and walked into the kitchen.

?That smells good!?

Naruto voice startled Hinata making her fling a piece of toast at Kiba?s face, but Akamaru quickly intercepted it.

?I am sorry Naruto-kun? you scared me.?

?Why you apologizing if anything I should for startling you.?

Sakura opened the door to the guest bedroom and sat down at the dinning table with Naruto and Kiba and started rubbing her eyes.

?Good morning?Kiba why are you here??

?The food of course!?

Hinata brought a plate for everyone and they all ate until there was no more food left.

?The fifth wants us to meet at what is left of the palace today.?

?Lets go??

Hinata started gather the dishes.

?Hinata I will get that later lets just get to the meeting.?

The four walked down to the palace and met up with their other friends from the academy. Ino ran in front of the group and turned around walking backwards

?So what do you think the meeting is about guys??

?No clue?maybe something about recruiting or anything linked with the war going on.?

They reached the palace and there was already a large crowd of Shinobi waiting for the announcement from the fifth. A few moments passed and on the roof a figured appeared.

?Is that the fifth??

?Shinobi of the hidden Leaf... last night many of our comrades were killed in the attack. Teams, Families, and friendships were torn apart because of this. Our Army is a little over a hundred strong so we are vulnerable to any type attack at this time. We will take what little fortune the gods gave us and use it to warn neighboring countries. We will also recon teams watching both the lightning and sound.?

?Granny! Can I be Recon??

Tsunade gave an angry stare at Naruto.

?Naruto?SHUT UP! Let me finish. Now as I was saying since the loss of team members we will combine some teams to complete the mandatory three-man team. If you check the lists posted around the palace you will see who you new teammates are.?

The rest of the Shinobi fled to see who their new teammates were. Ino feverishly looked up and down the list and was shocked who she was with.

?Hey Ino it looks like you are with us again.?

Ino started crying, while Chouji was stuffing his mouth full of potato chips
_
Why do they subject me to this?_

Tenten and Lee started scrolling down and found who their new teammate was. Tenten then looked at Lee.

?Who is Sazanami??

?I am!?

The two looked behind them to see a man dressed in a trench coat, a western type hat, and wielding a samurai sword. Lee leaned over to Tenten.

?He is wearing the most odd thing ever.?

?Oh?and a one piece green sweat suit is any better.?

?It is for aerodynamic purposes!?

Kiba looked up and down and didn?t see his or his teammates names anywhere. He walked over to Naruto and Sakura.

?Did you guys see your name on there because ours are not up there??

?Yeah our names were there, but the fifth didn?t assign us a third teammate.?

?That is because this next shinobi knows you guys the best, so she will either be placed in your group or your group.?

Her eyes went back and forth between Kiba and Naruto.

?Well who is??

?It?s me remember!?

A slender figure came out of the shadows to reveal the genjutsu specialist Yakumo.

?It has been a long time guys. I have been off doing a training of my own for the past two years as well to further improve my genjutsu skills.? 

?Wow your genjutsu can make someone self combust and yet you are still able to improve it?that is just scary.?

The fifth was starting to grow inpatient with the reunion and decided to cut it short.

?Ok you guys must hurry up on your decision on who goes where.?

Naruto raised his hand.

?Granny??

?Yes??

?I would like to choose Hinata to be on our team??

Hinata quickly looked up blushing at Naruto?s answer.

?Why is that??

?I promised her that we would avenge her family's death and if we get the honor of being a recon squad then I would have a better chance at helping her and myself fulfill our promise.?

Kiba looked at Hinata who had a smile on her face then looked back at the fifth.

?I agree with Naruto we will gladly accept Yakumo into our squad.?

?Fine then it is settled all the new squads have been picked. Kiba your squad is to travel to the hidden village of the mist and warn them of the coming of war. Naruto you and your squad is recon?the only reason is because you are a strong squad and you will be willing to die to kill the people who have wronged you; however, do not let the resentment of them cloud your judgment.?

The fifth walked back into the palace most likely to finish a card game of hers.

?Well we got our assignments we should start pre-paring to head out.?

The two groups parted ways and the new team 7 went back to Naruto?s home to pack anything that they would need. Sakura and Hinata were ready to go after a few minutes since most of their belongings were burnt to ashes. Naruto eventually finished packing the last bit of special ramen in his pack.

?Should we leave now??

?We should really say goodbye to our old classmates as we might never see them again.?

They called up their friend?s homes and asked them to meet them at the gate before they left. The three waited at the gate for the others to come and eventually Sakura heard someone yelling.

?HEY WIDE FOREHEAD!?

?INO PIG!?

The two hugged each other innocently until it became a match to see who could break the others ribs. Shikamaru started to walk up to Naruto.

?I hope those people don?t cause you to much trouble.?

?The Lightning and Sound? Nah I can beat them up with both hands tied behind my back.?

?No?I mean the women.?

Chouji butted into the conversation.

?Naruto as a going away present here is the last potato chip from my chip bag.?

?Thanks Chouji I will cherish this.?

At that moment Naruto threw it in the air and caught it with his mouth.

?That was very satifying.?

Naruto looked down to see Chouji crying in Shikamaru?s arms.

?So what!? It was just a damn chip you got like hundreds of bags at home filled with chips.? 

Tenten, Lee, and Sazanami came walking down the street.

?Hey Naruto!?

?Sazanami! What is going on!??

?Not much. I became a shinobi while you were gone. I learned to fuse ninjutsu elements into my sword to make striking down opponents easier. I also recently became a Chunin.?

A look of disappointment destroyed Naruto?s happy fa?ade after hearing that sentence. Sakura ran over to Sazanami and whispered.

?Don?t mention the C word around him.?

?Gotcha! Oh my? is this Hinata-Chan it has been over two years since the stone country fiasco. You look ever so beautiful and more like a women now.?

Hinata never actually got over the fact that Sazanami almost slit her throat in the meadow back in stone country.

?Why thank you? I hope you have had good travels and many good ones to come.?

_?And by good I mean get bitten by a poisons snake and die!_

Kiba and his team were the last to arrive to say farewell to Naruto and his crew.

?Sorry? we got held up Yakumo needed some paints.?

Kiba looked at Hinata.

?Guess? this is where we part.?

?Yeah??

?Hey Naruto take care of our little Hinata.?

Naruto wrapped his left arm around Hinata, looked at Kiba, and with his right hand thrust out his fist out with a thumb up.

?No problem she will be safe with me?I promise!?

Naruto then let go of the bright red Hinata as the wooden gates started opening. The three started walking until Naruto heard Kiba?s voice.

?Oh! Naruto you might need these.?

Kiba launched a bunch of small packages, which were linked together by perforated edges.

?Huh? What is this??

Kiba was laughing as the gates closed behind the three. Sakura tried glancing of Naruto?s shoulder to see what the parcels were. Sakura saw that Hinata was a little bit angered so she decided what ever it was it had to be bad and hit Naruto on the head sending the packages flying in the air. Sakura caught it and opened one of the packages.

???

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen!The Akatsuki Plans Revealed! Episode 19: Neji?s New Destiny?


----------



## fists (Jan 2, 2007)

nice update can't wait to see what is in the package


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Jan 2, 2007)

a condom......


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 2, 2007)

*Episode 19 cover!*

BooYA! Yes I used the manga's cursed seal take that wussy anime seal!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 3, 2007)

Shorter than most only 3 pages in word. Due to language its MPAA rating went up. I know these past episodes have not catered to you bloodthirsters don't worry there is still much blood and tears to be shed and if you are all nice I might attempt this "Lemon" thing towards the end of my fic. 




*Episode 19*
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Neji’s New Destiny*


Kakuzu and Hidan were dragging two bodies, which were blind folded through the Akatsuki headquarters.

“Leader… during the Lightning’s attack we were able to obtain both Hyuugas.”

“Excellent…”

The Akatsuki leader vanished and reappeared in front of Neji who was being held by Kakuzu.

“So… this is the genius I have heard so much about.”

“Who are you and what do you want!?”

“My name is of no importance to a worm such as yourself.”

The leader removed Neji’s blindfold.

“Ahhh… those wonderful Byakugan.”

“Bastard! Let us go!”

“Kakuzu… gag him and lock him up.”

The leader then walked over to Hidan and his captive.

“This is the female Hyuuga Hinata correct?”

“Yes sir! It was an easy capture if I say so myself.”

The leader removed the blindfold.

“Hidan…”

“Yes my lord.”

“Are you blind?”

“No sir.”

“Look at the photos I gave you.”

Hidan then pulled out the photo with Hinata’s picture on it.

“Now… does this girl match the photo?”

Hidan spun the girl around to see it was the young Hanabi.

“I am sorry sir it is that they both look…”

“No excuses Hidan! I will forgive you this time… but if you fail me again you will know the wrath that others have endured before you.”

“I understand…”

“Lock the girl up in the basement. We can still use her as a hostage.”

Hidan started to carry Hanabi towards the basement.

“NEJI HELP ME!”

Neji spit out his gag in time to reply to her cry.

“HANABI! DON’T WORRY I WILL GET US OUT!"

The Akatsuki leader turned towards Neji and placed a burlap sack over his head.

“That is enough from you.”

“Kakuzu… Hidan…”

“What is it you wish my lord?”

“Zetsu… you may appear and brief these two on their next assignment.”

Zetsu arose from the floor.

“So… I see you managed to capture one of the emissaries. I bring good news for you two the Inuzuka boy is headed toward the hidden village of the mist. You two will now be dispatched to bring them in.”

“Ummm… why can’t we bring in the Hyuuga girl and the demon boy and what is with all this “Emissary” talk? Could you please explain?”

The Akatsuki leader then interrupted.

“If you want to know they are the key for the domination of all countries and since Hidan has failed bringing the girl in you will be handling one at a time. Now you two have your assignment so leave.

The two left the room onto their new assignment. 

“Zetsu… I have just thought of something… do you think we can use the Earth emissary to help capture the Wind and Water emissaries.”

“Yes…”

“Good… Zetsu I want you to keep following the Wind and Water while I prepare our guest for his awakening.”

“Yes sir…”

Zetsu melted into the floor and all that was left in the room was the chained up Neji and the Akatsuki leader. The leader walked over and removed the burlap sack from his head.

“You bastard.”

“I am sorry you feel that way about me; however, you will not feel like for long.”

The leader raised his hand and lights shot from his fingertips into Neji’s seal.

“AHHHHHH!”

The lights burned Neji’s forehead.

“Wha…what was that!?”

“I have become a master of seals and I know how to activate them. With your seal's activation effect it will be easy to break you.”

The seal was activated again.

“AHHHH GOD! Stop it…stop it…please.”

“Hmph…”

He kept activating it over and over again. Neji’s scream could be heard all throughout the Akatsuki HQ. Hanabi could only sit there and listen to her cousin’s cries for help.

“By the time I am through with you. All that will be left is a living weapon for me to wield against the other emissaries....”

“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Raikage Betrayed! Episode 20: Changing of the Guard”


----------



## fists (Jan 3, 2007)

“Hidan…”

“Yes my lord.”

“Are you blind?”

“No sir.”

“Look at the photos I gave you.”

Hidan then pulled out the photo with Hinata’s picture on it.

“Now… does this girl match the photo?”

Hidan spun the girl around to see it was the young Hanabi.

“I am sorry sir it is that they both look…”

“No excuses Hidan! I will forgive you this time… but fail me again and you shall be punished.” 
 that cracked me up


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 3, 2007)

Rofl now that I look at it. Should I edit it or just leave it as is. Edit: I updated the story to make it sound less S&Mish between the two.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok what to say.............................oh yeah.................freaking the bomb!!!!!!!!!!!!! good work, i will be updating mine soon, so sorry to keep you waiting pug!!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 3, 2007)

*Episode 20 cover!*

w00tz update!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet, keep the chapters coming.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## coondawger (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah really good, i cant wait to put mine on, and i know i was the 100th thats becouse i rock!!!lol.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 4, 2007)

You can tell I got lazy when it came to Sasuke's sword. I am loving my drawing tablet, so much easier to edit my pics after I scan


----------



## coondawger (Jan 4, 2007)

it looks ok.


----------



## bumike99 (Jan 4, 2007)

awsome updates i liked the part were the AL yelled at Hidan


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for your nice comments guys. At least i know i am keeping the story fresh.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 6, 2007)

*Update!*

MPAA rating due to violence:


*Episode 20*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Changing of the Guard*

It was a week after the destruction of Konoha and the Raikage requested a meeting with the Orokage… Orochimaru.

“Open the gates! The Orokage has arrived!”

Horns blared as the gates opened and a carriage pulled by decorated ox entered the city and continued towards the Raikage’s palace. The carriage stopped at the front of the palace and the door swung open. Two figures stepped out followed by the Orokage.

“Well… if it isn’t the Shodai Orokage! Welcome to the hidden village of the Lightning.”

The Raikage walked over to shake the Kage’s hand, but was stopped abruptly by a crimson-eyed guard.

“Sasuke… let the man approach.”

“Yes Sensei…”

“I apologize my guards can be a little over protective.”

“It is no problem at all come in…come in.”

The two Kage’s walked inside the palace to begin discussing military strategies.

“Raikage…”

“Yes?”

“You have served me well…”

“What do you mean by that?”

“Raikage I was going to let you live until domination of the countries was completed, but since you let your soldiers run off before the arrival of mine shows your weak, so I believe our partnership ends here.”

Orochimaru shoved a Kunai in the back of the Raikage.

“Sasuke… you deal with the Raikage…”

The Raikage was on all fours and turned his head towards the three figures standing there.

“You will not escape… my army will hunt you down.”

“Raikage… you have no army. Your army abandoned you a few moments ago…when they figure out that you did not send back up and that all your warriors died.”

“No…”

“Raikage as of now there is no more hidden village of Lightning or Lightning country…”

“…”

“There is only an extension of Sound.”

 Orochimaru left the war room leaving just Anko, Sasuke, and the Raikage. The crimson-eyed warrior walked over to the Kage and unsheathed his Kusanagi.

“You think you can defeat me!?”

The Raikage jumped to his feat and a hail of shurikens came flying from his coat. Sasuke managed to catch every single one.

“Impossible!”

Sasuke disappeared then reappeared in front of the Raikage with the Kusanagi’s blade pressing up against the top of the Raikage’s nose. The Kage stared into Sasuke’s eyes and began to say his final words.

“Sasuke…Uchiha…”

The Raikage then started laughing

“Sasuke Uchiha the lap dog of Orochimaru. Destiny has such cruel fate in store for all of us.”

Sasuke’s eyes hardened towards the old man. He then spun in a circular direction severing the top half of the Kage’s head. While in mid turn he wiped the blood from blade with the dead Kage’s garments and re-sheathed it.

“There is blood everywhere now.”

“I don’t care…”

“Come on… you could have killed him in a much cleaner way.”

Sasuke turned his head with his eyes glaring at her.

“Do no try my patience woman… you have only been with us for the past week I still have every right to kill you.”

A look of horror befell Anko’s face as Sasuke walked to the roof where Orochimaru finished giving his speech to all his newly acquired soldiers.

“I know you have dealt with the Kage properly?”

“Yes sir.”

Kabuto appeared from the shadows handing Orochimaru two photos.

“So these are the two great shinobi’s of the Lightning.”

“Yes they are.”

“What are their statuses?”

“The one they call Ryu is getting a new arm to replace his amputated one. As for Koji he is in surgery right now getting a pair of Byakugan implanted”

The moment the Byakugan was spoken Sasuke was reminded of the Chunin exam when Neji confronted him. He shook the thought off and continued listening to the two conversing. Orochimaru had a smirk on his face.

“It seems we have a new sound four… and an Army of 11,000 shinobi… Peace is but a memory at this moment.”

Orochimaru then let out devilish laugh.

“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Gaara's toughest oppenents yet! Episode 21: Love others, and fight for them." 

*Author's Notes: I think this was the worst chapter yet. For some reason I didn't feel like it was good oh well next episode will rock! I might tweak the title though it doesn't seem to fit my story I don't know only time will tell. OMG I can't sketch Gaara to save my life anyone good at sketching want to contribute to this story by doing an awsome Gaara cover. Please before I humilate myself T_T


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 7, 2007)

Hoping to get episode 21's cover up later today. For some reason my thumb hurts, I think it was playing the Naruto fighting video game.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 7, 2007)

wow awesome FF i like it i hope your thumb gets better


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 7, 2007)

Hyuuga Kory said:


> wow awesome FF i like it i hope your thumb gets better


 Miraculously it is better. I blame it on Gaara in the game because it takes so many times before I can kill him >_<


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 8, 2007)

ha well thats good how long till the next ep?


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 8, 2007)

Hyuuga Kory said:


> ha well thats good how long till the next ep?


 Sorry had to get my foot checked out I stepped on a piece of wood ugh this was not my week T_T. Cover is almost done and i can already imagine the fight scene so at the latest tues. Oh yeah and I am still waiting on those reps from someone... you know who you are! One last thing Hinata and Gaara are way overpowered in that game!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 8, 2007)

awesome cant wait
im thinking of making a FF myself but im no good at thinking up stuff lol


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 8, 2007)

Ugh this would have came out quicker, but I accidently merged the background with the raster layer. >_<. Now off to do a little adding to a lemon scene that is coming(no pun intended) down the road. And then go to sleep and hope I have a dream of how the fight scene will go.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 8, 2007)

awesome cover i with i could draw good i can ony colour but its only simple though cant wait for the next ep


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 8, 2007)

Thx, I had someone watching me draw this and it was kinda wierd... just knowing someone is looking at you and your not looking at them.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 8, 2007)

yea i use that little trick when im photoshopping making myself think someones watching me and will point out mistakes, it hepls minimize mistakes


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 8, 2007)

God I need to finish a whole bunch of episodes so I can get to the lemon scene I am like one forth or or half way into it and I already need a cold shower. >_<


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 8, 2007)

ha lol well that just means its good


----------



## coondawger (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah i like it, if i ever get to put my cover on, i bet you will like it. and keep up the good work.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow this next episode is giving me the chills writing it. My mom wanted to see what I was writing and had to quickly explain it before she got the wrong idea about me and my fic. Yes... this next episode is very uncomfortible to read at first.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 9, 2007)

oh yay its almost done?


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 9, 2007)

I have pretty much finished it I just need to go over it a few times make sure every thing is good. Also to do last minute checks if I accidently wrote he or she for Deidra. Also I am kinda stumped on what the next episode should be. Most likely it will be on Kiba and his group or maybe something on the AL and the MK(Mysterious Kunoichi.)


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 9, 2007)

Lame I just realized someone made my fic a three star... I hope that is not turning away people. Oh yeah and next episode is coming very soon. like 2-3 hours.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow a 2 parter. MPAA:


For pretty much every thing excpet sex and nudity.

*Episode 21*
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Love others? fight for them. Part 1*


Deidra threw another Konoha messenger?s body into a ditch.

?Hey! Grandpa!?

Sasori took his eyes off his binoculars and gave an angry stare at the young Shinobi.

?He said to wait until the Kage is alone.?

?God this is sooooo boring these ninja?s die so quickly I can?t even have fun.?

?Not much longer??

?Huh??

?The blonde one seems to be leaving? on a long journey.?

Deidra was playing with a clay spider and then looked back up at Sasori

?Cool? What about the one who wears black??

?It looks like he is accompanying her on her journey as well.?

?Time to move in then??

Sasori looked back into the binoculars and after a few moments placed them in a pouch. He looked toward Deidra and nodded. Deidra then made the clay spider explode.

?Showtime??

The two sped off heading straight towards the Kazekage?s palace. Gaara sat on his throne overlooking Suna.

?Those two better hurry up on their little diplomatic mission??

Gaara stood up, stretched then fell back into his seat and let out a big sigh.

?Being a Kage is so boring? I never get to kill or at the least injure anyone? and to believe that Naruto wants to be one so badly.?

Gaara then felt his gourd move. He then smiled and unscrewed the cork that held the sand within and threw it. 

?It seems we get to have fun again? I already know you are there is no point in hiding.?

Two figures appeared behind where he was sitting.

?For a young Kage you sure are well attuned to your surroundings.?

Without looking behind him to see whom it was he responded.

?No? I can smell you coming from far away.?

Deidra was offended by that comment and now had an angry facade. Sasori was looking at Deidra red with anger then glanced over at the back of Gaara?s chair.

?You ready?BOY!?

?Ye??

Gaara looked down to see a clay spear protruding from his chest. Deidra had run up to the chair and stabbed the spear right through the back of it. The two walked around to look at the Kazekage?s stunned face. Gaara slowly looked back up to see his assassins.

?Impossible? my? my sand.?


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 10, 2007)

Continued...

*Episode 21*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*Love others... fight for them. Part 2*

Gaara body then fell limp. At that moment Deidra screamed in Sasoris ear.

WHAT NOW GRAMPS! Who killed him? 

Sasori then muttered

You did

I couldnt hear you what did you say

YOU DID!

Wait one last time I could not hear you. I think I got sand in my ears

I SAID I AM GOING TO FUCKING KILL YOU BITCH AND TELL THE LEADER THE KID OVER HERE DID IT!

You sir are no fun

They looked back at the lifeless body sitting there. Deidra then grabbed Gaara by the hair to see his face.

Awww look at that he has Love painted on his forehead.

Deidra rummaged through a bag and pulled out a red marker.

Deidra we may have been sent to kill him, but you should have respect for the dead.

Piss off.

Deidra then altered the kanji on Gaaras forehead to say:

Youkun (Useless ruler)

Sasori had already left the room and waited outside, as he did not want to witness what else Deidra had planed for the corpse.

Perfect!

Deidra had made Gaara a clay crown and placed it on his head. The young ninja looked at the gourd and smashed it with a swift stomp. The Akatsuki member started fixing Gaaras hair and leaned in so close to the dead Kages face that their foreheads were touching.

Perfect

Deidra started kissing Gaara. At that moment Gaaras hands grabbed Deidra. Gaara sat up from his chair with his arms tightly around the Akatsuki member. Deidra tried to push Gaara away.

_Damnit! I cant call for Sasoris help his mouth is covering mine._

A figure appeared from the shadows. Deidras eyes shot wide open as Gaara walked into view.

Foolish idiot you thought I would die that easily.

Then the Gaara that was holding Deidra started turning into sand. Gaara had a smirk on his face.

How far were you going to go if I really died?

Gaara could only hear Deidras muffled cries for help.

Suna Shimeru! (Sand Strangle)

The sand clones head started to cave in and sand started going down Deidras throat cutting of the Akatsuki members airways. Sasori busted into the room and threw a hail of shurikens at Gaara. The sand, naturally coming to Gaaras aid, left Deidras throat to protect him. Deidra then ran and jumped off the roof and summoned a clay bird to fly away on.

Hmmm it is to dangerous to fight him on the ground.

At that moment a large explosion happened and Deidra saw Sasori tackling the Kage out of the palace. While flying through the air Gaara kneed Sasori in the stomach, then kicked him in the face, and did a back flip to land on a nearby roof while the elder Akatsuki member went crashing into a store. Deidra saw that Sand shinobi were coming to help Gaara. Deidra then used a genjutsu that placed everyone in the village to sleep. Gaara looked up at the young shinobi flying around.

Hey Gaara of the Sand why dont you tell you Mother to come help you get me.

Gaara was now infuriated to the point he would leave his own element to one where he was at a severe disadvantage. Gaara then had the sand beneath his feet launch him at the Akatsuki member. Deidra summoned two clay bombs and launched them at the incoming Gaara. The Kages gourd shattered into sand and became a shield to deflect the explosives. Deidra jumped off the clay bird to now personally handle Gaara. Both their fists connected with each other sending a shock waive in the air. Both Shinobi were now plummeting back to the ground at an increasing rate. Deidra then pulled out a Kunai attached to cloth and threw it at Gaara. Since Gaaras sand waited below the kunai connected to his left shoulder. 

_My blood I havent seen you in awhile_

Gaaras surprised look on his face changed to a blood thirsty one. The Kage then pulled violently on the cloth to bring Deidra closer.

Shit I wasnt expecting him to do this!

Deidra looked down to see all the sand in the village rising to catch Gaara and tear all of his opponents apart. The Akatsuki member bit the cloth that connected the two warriors together. Deidra summoned another bird and flew up into the air. The young shinobi watched as the sand cradled Gaara to the ground and the gourd reformed on his back. Sasori shook off pieces of debris that covered him.

I guess it is time to take this to a more serious level

At that moment Sasori grew a large tail, which resembled that of a scorpion. Gaara looked over to see the large Akatsuki member charging straight form him on all fours. Gaara then unleashed lashes of sand at Sasori. The scorpion figured warrior leapt high in the air and came crashing down on Gaara. Sasoris tail lashed out on Gaara, but the sand prevented any blow from connecting. Sasori then heard Deidras voice through an earpiece they wore for when they were far away from each other.

Hey old man I got a plan!

Sasori then nodded and jumped off Gaara. The Kazekage quickly got up to his feet ready to finish Sasori off until he heard a voice calling him from above.

Hey Gaara! I hope your mother is burning in hell!

Gaara was so angry he completely forgot about Sasori in front of him and was about to jump at Deidra again.

Hold up a minute!

Deidra pointed at all the explosives hanging above that would fall on the village if he flew after him.

So what will it be Gaara of the Sand you or them.

*Your village is holding you back Gaarathey make you sit and sign papers instead of letting us do what we do best kill these two they have insulted your mother and more importantly us
*
AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Gaara then leapt at Deidra

I never thought I would see the day a Kage chooses himself over his village.

Deidra then unleashed the armada of clay bombs on Suna. Gaara quickly had the sand pull him back to the ground. Gaara then started to transform his arm into Shukakus and made a huge wall of sand deflecting the bombs.

Sasori now!!!

Sasori then ran over and stung Gaara his tail injecting the deadly poison into his arm. After the bombs stopped Gaara fell to his knees. The two walked over to Gaara.

Ok lets go he is finished. My poison will kill him within very soon; however those it will feel like an eternity for him.

What if someone finds him and removes the poison?

The poison that lies within my tail has no antidote. The most any medical ninja or even the legendary sannin can do is prolong his death for maybe another half day. Plus everyone is still under your genjutsu and wont awake until long after he is dead.

The two started walking away. Gaaras arm was beginning to swell and turn black so he could not cast any jutsu.

_Temari Kankuro Mother_

Gaara closed his eyes. About an hour after the fight, he heard footsteps coming. He felt himself being raised. He heard a Kunoichis voice and slowly opened his eyes.

Gaara are you alright!?

Nee-Chan

Gaara looked as Kankuro and Temari were hovering over him. Temari ran to a nearby medical ninja and dispelled the genjutsu.

Huh? What happened?

Gaara needs your help.

The medical shinobi ran over to Gaara and started pulling our syringes. 

Damn I cannot inject anything into him the sand is blocking me!

Gaara you need to have your sand stop protecting you so we can help.

Mother they are only trying to help let them help me

The medical ninja notice the sand falling off Gaara and onto the floor. 

Nothing is working I have never seen a poison like this!

You must help him! There has to be something!

There is only one option. We must amputate his arm before the poison reaches his heart.

The medical ninja looked around.

I have nothing to cut his arm with.

Kankuro stood up and summoned one of his puppets. Kankuro then positioned the puppets blade around Gaaras pitch black arm. 

I am sorry Gaara, but we must do this.

Unfortunately we were unable to get any anesthesia in you in time due to your sand.

Gaara felt them place a cork in his mouth.

Gaara bite down as hard as you can

Kankuro then flicked the chakra string of his puppet.

Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Within the mist the enemy awaits.
Episode 22: The Emissary of fire.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 10, 2007)

cool ass chapter i liked it


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 10, 2007)

Hyuuga Kory said:


> cool as chapter i liked it


 Thanks and did you mean "cool ass chapter?"


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 10, 2007)

why yes i did ill have to edit that 
"spread some reputation to other users before you rep Pugthug again" damn


----------



## coondawger (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks, i like the chapters and really good work.


----------



## bumike99 (Jan 10, 2007)

Great updates kinda mad Gaara is losing a arm though...


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 10, 2007)

bumike99 said:


> Great updates kinda mad Gaara is losing a arm though...


 Don't worry... Gaara is only coming back way more bad ass later on.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 12, 2007)

Rough sketch done for episode 22 now on to the inking and writing the episode. I am surprise how good I did kiba.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 12, 2007)

*Episode 22 cover*

w00t here is it:


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 12, 2007)

wow that is awesome Kiba is well drawn and i like that you icluded filler people that painter chick is cool that picture makes me think that she likes Kiba


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah some filler characters were so cool I had to bring them back. Hehe I just might do YakuxKiba now that you mention it. Also my sis watched me draw this and she fell in love with Shino.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 12, 2007)

awesome YakuxKiba lol seems like another FC might get created lol,
i still wish i could draw but im improving in the colouring part


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 12, 2007)

ill give it a shot im still leaning to shade well lol naked


----------



## coondawger (Jan 12, 2007)

i bet it will look good ,if i had a way to put my pitures on the web, i know ya will like them but i cant so. well i got to go, have a good day.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 12, 2007)

I will PM you the pic Kory when I get home and do some touchups


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 12, 2007)

ok cool can you send me the psd if you use photoshop with the drawing on a drifferent layer then the bacground? i dont care if you dont


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 13, 2007)

I just PM'd you this pic if e-mail was better I can go ahead and do that as well.Good luck with coloring it. I hope to get episode 22 out later today(Hard to think of cool new jutsu and junk.)


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 13, 2007)

nice story so far!! Can't wait to read the rest!!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for liking my fic. Oh yeah how does everyone like my new sig with Yondaime and david bowie


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 14, 2007)

its pretty funny cant wait for ep 22


----------



## shobu (Jan 14, 2007)

I read your Fan-Fiction in one go and I like the story. Keep it up!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow this took WAAAY longer than expected! Hope you enjoy! MPAA rating:



*Episode 22*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*The Fire Emissary Part 1*

The new team 8 was on their mission to warn the hidden village of the mist, but got lost along the way due to the heavy fog. Akamaru had taken a liking to Yakumo and befriended her easily. The long trek through the mist tired Yakumo so she was sleeping on Akamaru’s back and both Shino and Kiba were walking side by side.

“Hey Shino…”

“What…”

“Do…wha…what do you think Hinata is up to?”

“Well she is probably fainting at this moment or already unconscious and being dragged through the dirt by Naruto or Sakura.”

“Yeah… Do you miss her?”

“She was a good comrade and we have known her since the academy, so it is only natural for one to miss someone who they have known and seen on a regular basis. You seem to have been talking about Hinata lately do you miss her and I mean in a way more than I just explained?”

Kiba stopped walking.

“I don’t know…”

“Well… regardless we both know her heart is set towards Naruto and now she has the chance to grow closer to him, so I suggest getting to know our female counterparts.”

“I guess… Damn this fog is so thick I can barely see 3 feet in front of me.”

“Indeed it is unusually thick even for Mist country.”

“Hmmm…."

The both continued walked for a few steps

“Kiba…”

“Yeah… I can smell them.”

Kiba turned and walked over to Yakumo.

“Yakumo wake up it is not safe to sleep.”

Yakumo started waking up slowly.

“K-Kiba?”

“Get up!”

Yakumo glanced over to see Shino’s destruction bugs flying round him.

“Akamaru! Protect Yakumo.”

Akamaru let out a loud Bark in agreement.

Two figures were watching them though the genjutsu fog.

“Alright Hidan no mistake this time or Leader might get rid of both of us.”

“It was an honest mistake last time... it won’t happen again.”

“It better not.”

Hidan prepared to attack as he summoned his three bladed scythe. They both Jumped down from the tree they were standing on and started running towards their victims. Before they could reach them they were attacked by a swarm of destruction bugs. The two swatted them away until they retreated back into the fog

“Release!”

 At that moment a strong gust of wind came and dispelled the genjutsu fog revealing the Akatsuki members. Kakuzu then step forward. 

“You must be skilled to dispel a genjutsu such as that.”

“So you guys are members of the Akatsuki correct?”

“Indeed we are.”

“You guys ready to fight or just stand and talk all day!”

Hidan walked up with his scythe on his shoulder.

“We can do this two ways, the first is where you can come with us peacefully and your friends unharmed or the second way where we kill your friends including that mutt of yours and break your legs.”

Shino chimed in.

“The cliché easy way or hard way choice. I swear some can be so unoriginal.”

Hidan gave an angry look toward Shino and pointed towards him.

“You have insured your death in either option.”

“What do you want with us anyway?”

Kakuzu held Hidan back with one arm.

“Our leader seems to have taken an interest in four of your friends including your friend Kiba there.”

“Why Kiba?”

“Kakuzu we don’t need to tell them this lets just get one with it?”

“You cannot deprive a dieing man of his last wish. Well in short your friend there is the incarnation of fire, one of the four elements of life, also known as the Fire Emissary.”

“Well what ever I am… I am going to kick your ass!”

“Kakuzu I‘ll take on the bug guy and the girl. You can deal with the Fire Emissary and his mutt.”

Hidan started running towards Shino with his scythe above his head. Shino took a defensive position bracing for the attack. Right has Akatsuki member swung his weapon Hidan disappeared in a flash.

“Huh? Yakumo did you see where he…”

Before Shino could finishes speaking he was decapitated. His head bounced on the floor as his body fell to its knees and collapsed. Yakumo screamed at the site of the brutal aftermath.

“That’s right it is your turn bitch!”

Hidan lunged at the frail Kunoichi.

Yakumo pulled out her pallet knife and blocked his attack, but she was forced back because of the power of the blow. The kunoichi pulled out a small tube from behind her back. She popped the top of it and shoved he knife into it and pulled it out. A trail of red paint flew out of it. A glob of it spattered on Hidan’s face stopping his advance.

“MY EYES!!”

Hidan started staggering backwards rubbing his eyes with his left hand.

“BITCH!”

Hidan started charging Yakumo and leapt into the air. He descended and slashed at that moment Yakumo disappeared. She reappeared behind him and he turned and slashed but she vanished. Hidan kept slashing and Yakumo kept disappearing.

“Damnit! She is fast.”

“Over here!”

Hidan turned to see a fist flying straight to his face, which then connected making him take a few steps back.

“I commend you on your speed young one.”

Hidan then flicked a switch on his scythe making one of the blades detach leaving him with one scythe, which was two bladed and the other with one blade. He slashed at the Visible Yakumo and naturally she disappeared, but he anticipated her move so once she appeared she was cut in half.

“Finally.”

Hidan then noticed that Yakumo’s body was dissolving.

“So… it was genjutsu… stop hiding… and come out!”

Hidan gazed around trying to see if he could make out where she would strike next. He then stuck out one hand so that he could dispel the genjutsu.

“Release!”

Hidan looked around noticing nothing changed. He then heard Yakumo’s voice echo around him.

“It is useless to try to escape my genjutsu.”

“There is more than one way to escape genjutsu.”


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 15, 2007)

*Episode 22 continued*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*The Fire Emissary Part 2*

     A smirk went across Hidan face. Hidan put both scythes in one hand and pulled out a Kunai. He then stabbed himself in the thigh. The area around him started to glitch in and out from the genjutsu world and the real one. Hidan started searching frantically until he was able to make out Yakumo?s image in the corner of his eye. The Kunoichi made a clone on the opposite direction of her and Hidan went after it. The moment he slashed it will the one bladed scythe he flicked another switch, turned around, and threw it at the silhouette. Yakumo panicked as the blade came spinning towards her. She jumped off to the side and at that moment the scythe spilt into two one-bladed scythes. The blade sliced her chest ripping her shirt and drawing blood. She lay on the ground with a small puddle of blood forming. Hidan wasting not time coming out of the genjutsu ran towards Yakumo and brought his scythe down, but was stopped suddenly. Hidan looked to see Shino standing there holding the Scythe with both his hands.

?What!??

Hidan glanced behind him to see the fake corpse of Shino dissolve into bugs, which then swarmed over him.

Kakuzu and Kiba were still staring each other down.

?Aright Akamaru it is our turn!?

Kiba then did a back flip onto Akamaru and started charging. Kakuzu took his fighting stance preparing for the onslaught they would bring. Kiba leapt of his companion?s back and came down with an axe kick. Kakuzu blocked it with the palm of his hand and deflected Kiba off him. Akamaru lunged at him with his jaws wide open. Kakuzu grabbed both the bottom and top of the dog?s mouth. He could feel the hot breath of the dog as well as the saliva dripping over his hands. He then slammed Akamaru to the ground and spun around throwing the dog into a tree.

?Akamaru!?

Kiba looked back at Kakuzu.

?You bastard! DIE!!!?

Kiba rushed towards the Akatsuki member at an inhuman speed with his animal like nails ready to dig into its victim. Kakuzu then ran towards Kiba and they got into lock. Kiba started to squeeze harder until his nail penetrated Kakuzu?s hand.

?AHHHH!?

Kakuzu kicked Kiba off him and started rubbing his hands.

?Seems I underestimated you.?

The Akatsuki member slammed his hand to the ground and symbols started to appear.

?Tsuchi dageki!?(Earth Strike)

The ground started shaking and a column of stone shot out of the ground and hit Kiba under the chin sending him flying in the air. Columns kept shooting from the ground hitting Kiba in the back keeping him airborne. Akamaru regained his composure and ran to aid his master. The large dog jumped into the air and caught his owner. Kiba regained consciousness and pulled himself of Akamaru.

?Akamaru you ready!?

Akamaru braked in agreement. Kiba then ran at Kakuzu and jumped in the air.

?Hmph?they never learn.?

Kakuzu took the same stance as before.

?Gatsūga!?

Kiba started his spin downward to the Akatsuki member. Kakuzu did a back flip to get away from Kiba?s attack only to get hit by Akamaru?s Gatsūga.

?Damnit??

Kakuzu lay on the ground his coat ripped from the rapid spins of the Gatsūga. He felt a warm current on his leg to see Akamaru urinating on him. He kicked Akamaru and hopped to his feet and did a back flip away from him.

?What the fuck was that!??

?Heh? it is called dynamic marking.?

Kiba jumped on Akamaru?s back with a smirk on his face.

?Jinjū Konbi Henge: Sōtōrō!?(Man Beast Combination Transformation: Double-Headed Wolf) 

The lumbering wolf immerged from the smoke with fangs as big as Kakuzu himself.

?Impressive?.?

*Garōga!* (Double Wolf Fang)

The Large beast started spinning making a whirlwind that was heading straight for Kakuzu. The Akatsuki member started forming hand seals.
?Tsuchi bougoheki? (Earth Wall of Protection)

Huge stonewalls shot from the ground and halted their advancement.

Inside the wolf?s head Kiba spoke to Akamaru.

_Akamaru we can still cut through this just focus._

The two headed wolf let out a loud roar

*Garōga!*

They spun making large chunks of stones flying across the battlefield. They burst through the wall coming out of their spin and Kakuzu was standing there crouched.

?Garyoutensei Tsuchi semetateru!? (Final Earth Onslaught)

Pillars, boulders, and stalagmites flew at them from the surrounding ground. The shards of Earth dug deep inside the large wolf. More and more stone flew at the lumbering beast piercing its skin. The flesh in-between the two heads started tearing as it was being sliced open by the rock daggers. The two-headed wolf was then split in half with blood spewing form each half and then in a cloud of smoke Kiba and Akamaru lay completely drained of energy.
_
Damnit? that last attack drained me of energy?I have got to think fast?_

Kakuzu started slowly walking over to Kiba.

?Did you honestly think you could defeat an Akatsuki member??

Kiba sneered at the masked missing nin.

?Come on boy? I asked you a question??

?Fuck off you bastard!?

Kiba?s eyes started turning red and his body seemed to gain new life.

_So this is what an emissary?s power is?_

?To bad? I would love to see what an emissary looks like in its true form, but I happen to be on a schedule.?

Kakuzu raised his fist and brought it down on Kiba?s face knocking him out. Shino turned to see his comrade being hoisted over the Akatsuki member shoulder.

?Kiba!?

?Kiba-Kun!?

?Hidan leave them out job is done!?

Hidan had already shaken off the bugs that had covered him.

?No! This one must die!?

?You got one minute and if you?re not ready to go I will kill you??

When Kakuzu threaten to kill someone he meant it. Hidan had heard that former partners were killed not following his orders.

?That is more than I need.?

Hidan threw his scythes at the young Shinobi. They both easily dodged it until Shino noticed chakra string on them. 

?Yakumo! Watch out!?

The scythes retracted two of them hit Shino in the chest while one sliced Yakumo?s back. The two dropped to the floor with blood forming around them. Hidan walked over to them and kicked them to see if they were real and not clones.

?They are dead Hidan lets go!?

?Right.?

The two sped off with Kiba.

Akamaru got up and noticed there was no sign of his master anywhere. He searched frantically and due to the mist he could track the smell of his master. He came across Yakumo and Shino and started nudging them with his snout, while whimpering. Yakumo struggled to raise herself.

?Akamaru-Kun? please? get us to the village? or we? will? die??

Akamaru picked them both up and started racing to the hidden village of the mist hoping he could get there in time before they bled to death. He arrived about half an hour later barely making it through the gate. Two guards happen to be coming from their lunch break to see the injured ninja.

?Hurry call a medical shinobi!?

The guard ran over to them.

?Are either of you alive.?

Yakumo raised he head slightly.

?Please help Shino? he has lost a lot of blood and is badly injured??

?We will do the best we can miss.?

Medical Nin came with stretchers and pulled the Shinobi and Akamaru onto them. They then ran off to the hospital disappearing in the mist that was within the city.

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! A leader? a ruthless kunoichi. They lurk behind Shadows. Episode 23: The Mystifying


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 15, 2007)

awesome ep i always love it when akamaru pisses on someone


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 15, 2007)

okay ive said this before... but THIS is the best fanfic ever!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 15, 2007)

Hehe thanks and it is only going to get better ^_^ right Kory!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 15, 2007)

W00t got the right font coloting(well black and white version) also was able to do the distort on AL. Behold Episode 23's cover!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 16, 2007)

kick ass cover


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 16, 2007)

whoa! i love this fan fic. this is the best one ive ever read!!!


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 16, 2007)

nice  cover


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 16, 2007)

hahahaha! nice ava kakashi1152! rofl!


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 16, 2007)

lol thx


----------



## coondawger (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah i like it, sorry i havent been on for a while.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks guys unfortunately my comp motherboard died so it is in the shop getting upgraded. We can rebuild him! He will be smarter, faster, and stronger! Ba Na Na NUUUUUM! I will take a pic of my upgraded comp and post it just because it will be awsome


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 18, 2007)

w00t no more writing on pen and paper(how barbaric.) Here is the new and improved Pugthug's comp!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 18, 2007)

yay new computer looks awesome


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 18, 2007)

Keep up the good work and update soon. (No time to say what I liked about the last few chapters.)

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## hunter268 (Jan 18, 2007)

wow i just finished reading all the chapters and i thought the story was really good! i like the way you describe the fights. your a very good writer oh and update soon plz


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 19, 2007)

Buh! Internet went down STUPID VERIZON! If I am lucky chapter will be up tonight with a cover maybe tomorrow. Thanks for liking my fic so far Sorry for all the non Naruto Chapters. I just want to set stuff up.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 19, 2007)

Thats ok take your time,....hey i like the coumputer tobad mine sucks eggs!! but hey have you seen Mar!! i think tis spelled that way, but i like it its a cool show, and i cannt wait intell saturday for the new naruto episode!! oh yeah!!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 19, 2007)

No I haven't. Oh yeah I demand sketches from you!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 19, 2007)

i know!!! but i dont have a way yet to put them on, im sorry i will try to find a way!! but you like my last chapter?


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah it was great. Gonna post new episode right now!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 19, 2007)

ok sounds cool, i will have my new episode soon,.


----------



## coondawger (Jan 19, 2007)

you going to send me some more hinata, or what lol..


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 19, 2007)

*w00t new episode*

Tough decision on MPAA on this one:



*Episode 23*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*The Mystifying*

It was a day after the capture of the Fire Emissary and the Akatsuki Leader had ventured out to fulfill his part of the plan. He journeyed to the Fire Country’s coastline where a mighty cliff stood. At the base of the cliff there was a cave, which he entered. He waited for about an hour until a feminine figure appeared at the mouth of the cave.

“Mikomi… I was just about to leave and deal with you at a later time…”

“Kuragari… it has been to long.”

“Kuragari…”

“Have you forgotten your own name?”

“As time progresses I find it harder to remember.”

“You still remember how to fight, right?”

“That is one thing I will never forget even with the technique’s side effects.”

“Good. I would not want this to be boring.”

She lifted her right arm to reveal a wrist crossbow, which she shot instantly. The bolt went straight for the Akatsuki Leader’s hear, but right before it struck him he detonated into millions of black dots. The bolt proceeded into hitting the cave wall and exploded. After the dust settle the black dots started retracting and the Akatsuki leader reformed.

“Hmhmhm… HAHAHA! Did you really think a conventional weapon such as that would work?”

Mikomi started running towards him with one hand behind her back making hand seals.

“Katon Kobushi” (Fire Fist)

Her scorching hand went straight through the Akatsuki leader.

“Hpmh…”

He then spun and kicked the already of balance kunoichi. Mikomi pushed off of the cave wall launching herself at him with a kunai drawn and slashed at him, but to no avail the attacked just phased through him. She then spun to kick him, but he teleported behind her before the kick could connect. He grabbed her and threw he to the cave wall.

“It is like fighting air or maybe a ghost is it not? Regardless you look ridiculous doing it”

“You Bastrad!”

He walked up to Mikomi, who was bracing herself against the granite, and kicked her in the stomach making her fall to the floor. She started to get up and was on all fours until her pulled her up by the hair and backhanded her in the face and let her go dropping to the ground again.

“Your biggest mistake was coming into this fight thinking you can win.”

She felt herself being lifted by her chest plate and being press harder to the wall.

“I wish I could see the look on your beautiful face again, but this helmet you wear only lets me see the fear in your eyes.”

He took a hold of the piece of armor that cover her mouth and lifted it over her eyes to reveal her mouth.

“I am so sorry my dear. I wish you could stay, but you are to much of a threat.”

He then started kissing her until she shook him off.

“So the Emissaries are what your after.”

“Ah… so you do know a little bit about my plan.”

He then pulled her facemask down so he could see her eyes again.

“You really think they will bring you happiness.”

“Power is happiness.”

“The consequences of the activation are far greater than the technique you used back then.”

“But they do not effect me.”

“What about the ones closest to you.”

“Did you forget who I am!? I have never had anyone precious to me and I never will.”

“Your comrades!”

“What do you mean my underlings? They are, but weapons! That Kunai you threw at me did you mourn over the loss when you made it explode.”

“…”

“That is what I though!”

“You are forgetting one person…”

“Who?”

“It seems you memory fades in the most important parts... The 4th Hokage.”

Kuragari cringed at kunocihi’s answer.

“He is nothing to me!”

“Without him you would not be standing here today.”

Kuragari then slammed her head into the rocky wall.

“That is enough from you woman! I hate to kill such an unworthy opponent, but it must be done”

At that moment he looked down to her forming one-handed hand seals with each hand.

“What!?”

Kuragari could tell by the look in her eyes she had a big smirk under her mask.

“Katon Attou!” (Fire Overwhelm)

An enormous blast of fire engulfed the whole cave for a few moments then settle down. The Akatsuki leader’s clothes were now singed and he was standing on the other side of the cave.

“I have not been hit for almost two decades.”

“Heh… so do you also remember that yo…”

A kunai hit the wall right next to her head. She glanced over to it with and was shocked at the site of it.

“An exploding tag!?”

_Damn it this is my last one and I was saving it for that kid._

Mikomi then looked over at Kuragari.

“See you again my dear. I hope our next fight will be better.”

Mikomi then disappeared in a flash of light and shortly after the kunai exploded.

“… so she still had one all these years.”

Kuragari pulled out a strange looking kunai and clenched it tight.

“If I could only remember how to use it…”

At that moment he dissipated and all that was left was the aftermath of the battle scene.

“N…N…Next time on Naruto-Kun: Shujinkou Shukuen! Lightning on the horizon. Episode 24: When One Waits Patiently”

*Author's notes: Short I know, original was longer, but spoiled way to much of the story


----------



## coondawger (Jan 19, 2007)

hey i like it very much keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 19, 2007)

awesome ep


----------



## hunter268 (Jan 19, 2007)

wow good episode i liked it a lot and i see your still doing a great job on those fight scenes. Anyway great job.....yea lol


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 20, 2007)

yay i have an awesome sig


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 20, 2007)

Next Cover and Episode should be ready soon just doing some final touches on both.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 20, 2007)

yay! the wait is soon going to be over! i missed those babies!!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 21, 2007)

yep the ep is almost complete and the cover looks awesome


----------



## Naruhina417 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow I jus joined so that I coud comment on people's storyies and start my own and this story is awesome!!!!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 21, 2007)

welcome glad you liked it i might check out your story later on


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 21, 2007)

Glad everyone is liking it. Hyuuga Kory, his friend, I made Kontan Ranpu Studios so you will see some differences, which is why this episode and cover will be taking long. We have a domain name registered kontanranpu-Studios.com, but we need a web designer, so if you are a one and would like to design our website then we will gladly add you. Dude all we would need is an animator and we can make our own anime/manga for this story BITCH'N!


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 21, 2007)

love it cant wait for the next chapter and awsome computer


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 21, 2007)

you forgot to tell them what Kontan Ranpu means it means Soul Light


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 21, 2007)

Hyuuga Kory said:


> you forgot to tell them what Kontan Ranpu means it means Soul Light


Hey you got work to do mister or Episode 24 will never come out!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 21, 2007)

hey pugthug can I see those hinata pics? The full version*looks for Jiraiya* were did he go he said he would buy them from me lol!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 22, 2007)

*OMGWTFBBQ that is an awsome cover*

Well here it is BAM! Sketch done my me and colored by Hyuuga Kory Reps ^_^


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 22, 2007)

awsome cover! and nice new sigpic!! lol


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 22, 2007)

w00t episode 24 longish 4 parter hehe I cut them up into the 4 different scenes(long scenes). Hope you all like it. MPAA on this one was kinda tough do to some scenes, but I went with the lower rating of the two:




*Episode 24 Part 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*When One Waits Patiently  *

Naruto was walking through the forest at night, as he needed to use the restroom.

?Man?Sakura didn?t need to hit me those packages were just full of smelling salts.?

Naruto stepped on a twig and knelt down to examine it. Naruto let out a big sigh and started drawing the symbol in of Konoha in the ground. He started remembering back at the Hidden Village of the Leaf seeing Iruka and friends from the academy die in front of his eyes and the devastation that occurred. He got back up and threw the twig straight at a rock and continued walking. He began to hear a noise coming from a nearby lake.

?Huh??

He walked over towards the lake pushing through the thick foliage. He stopped and came across a lady in white robes and a mask covering her face only revealing her eyes

?Who are you??

The figure started walking towards Naruto as the young shinobi drew a kunai from his belt.

?Stay back!?

Naruto ended up not attacking her because something told him she was not a threat.

?Naruto??

?Who are you??

She placed her hand on his cheek and whispered into his ear.

?In time you will know who I am Emissary of Wind??

As the woman pulled away Naruto closed his eyes and opened them to now see a shadowy figure of a man with a blade in his hand and slashed at Naruto?s face. Naruto woke up in a cold sweat breathing heavy.

?It?it was only a dream??

Naruto looked to his left to see Sakura and Hinata sleeping. Sakura had placed herself between Naruto and Hinata due to the fact of Naruto?s little mishap when returning home. Naruto was to afraid to go back to sleep so he just laid down and stared at the roof of the tent trying to make sense of his dream.

?Emissary of Wind??

As the sun rose Naruto was already out trying to figure how to make ramen while the two kunoichi were still sleeping.

?Awww?I don?t know any fire jutsu to star boiling water.?

He went around looking through his bag, then Hinata?s, and finally Sakura?s.

?Success!?

Naruto walked over to the pile of wood he chopped and placed and exploding tag on them.

_Naruto you are so clever!_

He activated the exploding tag and started running to a hiding spot, but right as he turned the exploding seal blew up. Sakura and Hinata who were rudely awaked came falling out of the tent. Sakura looked at Naruto laying face down getting up slowly with ashy clothes on.

?NARUTO!!! YOU IDIOT! YOU COULD HAVE KILLED YOURSELF!?

Hinata ran over to the shook up shinobi.

?Naruto-Kun! Are you alright??

Naruto started coughing from the smoke.

?I think? I am not sure.?

He glanced at Sakura.

?Well at least Hinata cares of my well being.?

?Humph?

Sakura looked away with her eyes closed. She looked back at Naruto.

?I will care when it is not you who caused yourself injuries out of stupidity!?

Naruto looked at Hinata.

?Do you have anymore of that healing cream you gave me back at the Chunin exam? I kind of used it all up during my trainng with Ero-Sennin.?

Hinata nodded her head and ran over to her bag, which she saw was previously open and pulled out a small container like the one back when they were younger. Naruto took the container and started to take off his jacket and shirt. Hinata started blushing at the site of Naruto half naked. He tried reaching his back, which was covered in splinters, but with no avail could reach some parts.

?Hinata can you help me out??

He passed the little jar at her and she caught it clumsily. She started blushing even more as she pulled little shard of wood from his back and applying the cream. After she finished she fainted on Naruto and slip off his back to the side of him. Naruto let out a sigh.

?Not again.? 

He pulled out one of the smelling salt packages from his pocket and started to put his shirt and jacket on and right as he pulled his head through the shirt he saw Sakura staring at him. He looked at fainted Hinata lying next to him; he looked at himself, saw his shirt was half on, then looked at the tiny square package in his hand then looked back at Sakura. There was a long eerie pause.

?I guess it is useless to say ?It is not what it looks like? anymore, right??

?Naruto? I am not even going to try? it is too early.?

Naruto let out a sigh of relief and tore the top of the package revealing the smelling salt.

?I am sorry Hinata, but??

He placed the smelling salt under her nose. Hinata abruptly stood up running holding her nose.

?NARUTO-KUN!?

After a few minutes of the shy Kunoichi running around screaming in agony she finally stopped and fell to her knees breathing heavy. Naruto then said quietly to himself.

?Kiba was right, it does make for good entertainment.?

?Ok, Naruto and Hinata, we are close to the Lightning?s main village so let get going!?


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 22, 2007)

*Episode 24 Part 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*When One Waits Patiently  *

Hours had pass and they still did not make it to the village.

?Sakura-Chan are we almost there you said we were close.?

?Any second we will see the village.?

Naruto had heard that phrase a thousand times and it was never; however, Sakura was correct they came upon the edge of the village. The three climbed a tree to overlook the home of their enemy. Sakura pulled out her binoculars and watched. A few moments had past and Naruto was getting bored.

?Sakura-Chan do you see anything.?

?Not really just people loading weapons onto carts.?

Minutes later Naruto turned to Sakura.

?How about now??

?No.?

?Now??

?No! And if you ask again the answer will still be NO!?

?Fine then!?

Naruto turned towards Hinata.

?Are you as bored as I am.?

?Y-Yes.?

Lets go and leave the voyeur to her work. Sakura looked at Naruto.

?Do you even know what that means??

?Not really, but I know it is about looking at people because that is what people call Ero-Sennin when he would spy on people.?

?Ugh?just go Naruto.?

He grabbed Hinata by the hand and jumped down.

?Ok we need to find a spot where no one can see us.?

He led her to a nearby bush.

?Naruto-Kun! We should not be doing this her at this time.?

?What are you talking about? I want to ambush some patrol ninjas so that we can get inside the village and look around. What were you thinking??

Hinata started blushing.

?Ummm?nothing.?

?Hinata you can be so weird at times?

A look of disappointment went across her face. Naruto then patted her on the shoulder.

?But that is one of the things I like about you.?

Hinata?s face brightened up.

_Naruto-Kun has more than one thing he likes about me._

?Ok here is the plan??

They discussed on how they would obtain their garments. They stood in the bushes waiting for the victims to come by. Luckily a pair of Shinobi came walking by and their plan was set into motion.

?Sexy no Jutsu!?

Naruto walked out from behind the leafy hideout.

?Excuse me, but I have seemed to lost my clothes could you help me find them.?

Naruto could see that their noses were bleeding.

?Sure miss!?

The two came running over to him. Naruto bent down as if to pick something up and Hinata came flying out of the bush and gave a Juuken straight into the heads of the Ninja knocking them out. Hinata turned to see the still nude female version of Naruto and looked away embarrassed. Naruto went back to his normal form and started taking off the clothes of the ninja and passed one set to Hinata.

?Here you can go change in the bush if you want I will go ahead and change out here.?

Naruto finished putting on his Lightning shinobi outfit.

_This is so comfy a little big, but comfy._

Naruto sat down and looked at the bush.

?Hey Hinata you almost done??

?I-I-I am, but it is to embarrassing.?

?We basically look the same with these outfits on, so we can both be embarrassed together.?

?It is not that.?

?What is it then??

?It doesn?t fit??

Naruto got up and reached into the bush and pulled Hinata out. She tripped on one of the roots from the bush and when she got up and turned towards Naruto. Her outfit fit her perfectly showing off her developed slender form.

??It fits fine what are you talking about?and I say you should dress like that more often. Well I mean not like a Lightning shinobi, but clothes that fit.?

?I-I?m just use to wearing loose clothes.?

?Ok, now we need something to cover out faces.?

Naruto searched through the flak jacket pockets and found a mask similar to Kakashi?s 

?Sweet! Hinata check you left pocket and you will find it.?

The both placed the masks on and entered into the city.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 22, 2007)

*Episode 24 Part 3*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*When One Waits Patiently*

There were carts of weapons being rushed to other places of the village and a barracks training civilians how to fight. Hinata turned towards Naruto and latched onto his arm frighten as a large platoon of Lightning Shinobi walking by. Naruto looked down at Hinata shocked.

?Naruto-Kun they are really serious about this war.?

?Yeah they are??

At that moment a Pub?s door opened and a tall man in an apron came walking out with a big smile on his face.

?Ah it seems that even in a time of war our soldiers can find love.?

Naruto had to think quickly.

?Yeah? it inspires us to fight harder. After the war we are going to get married, isn?t that right honey??

Hinata started blushing. She knew she could not mess up in this charade no matter how much it made her feel. 

?Yes that is right dear. This is the ring he gave me.?

She flashed the ring Naruto gave her back in Konoha. Hinata then hugged Naruto tightly.

?Come in? come in. I was about to close up until I saw you two.?

The burly man grabbed the two and brought them inside, still leaving the bar?s closed sign up as to not be disturbed. He placed them on the bar stool and walked around behind the counter.

?So what can I get the two love birds??

?Can I have some sake??

Hinata turned towards Naruto in surprise that he asked for alcohol. Her focus was broken when the bartender asked her.

?What will you have Miss.?

?I-I guess I will have sake too.?

She turned to see Naruto facing her and she could tell that under the mask he was smiling. The bartender went to go get some sake from the back. Naruto leaned toward Hinata.

?So?how does Sake taste??

?N-N-Naruto-Kun?I thought you knew since you ordered it?

?I thought you knew since you ordered as well.? 

?Naruto-Kun why did you order it in the first place??

?He doesn?t know who we are, so I thought I would try to get away with drinking some alcohol. Well? I guess there is a first time for everything.?

?Right??

The man returned with a Sake bottle and two cups. He filled them up and passed one to each of them. 

?I forgot to ask what are your names??

Naruto had to think a second.

?My name is Ikamono.?

The bartender turned towards Hinata.

?My name is Kikei?

?Well you two drink up!?

Naruto and Hinata pulled down their masks and started drinking.

?This is really good!?

?This is the best Sake you will find here. Be right back I?m going to fetch more.?

Naruto pored another round for himself and Hinata. The bartender returned with a jug of Sake and poured more into their cups and filled a glass for himself.

?Let us drink to our hearts content!?

They all banged their glasses together

?Cheers!?

Meanwhile Sakura was still at her post sitting watching the repetitive actions of the city. 

_Where are Naruto and Hinata? They have been gone for so long. Well at least I known they haven?t been capture or else there would have been an explosion of the short or him screaming my name._ 

Day turned into night and back at the bar the three were still drinking. Hinata fell off here stool and struggled climbing back up. Surprisingly they were still able to stay in character no matter how intoxicated they were. Naruto started sliding of his stool about to fall of it.

?Kikei? you drunk give me your shoes?.?

?I?I?I am not think as you drunk I am.?

The bartender was laughing at the two shinobi.

?You guys? are the best drinking buddies EVVVVVER!?

Hinata turned to Naruto and grabbed him.

?Ikamono? Oogata I love you so much.?

?Same hear.?

Naruto then kissed Hinata and fell to the floor.

?I?ll drink to that.?

The festivities of the drunk continued until they all finally passed out. Morning came and Sakura woke up.

_Jeez those two have until noon before I leave without them._ 

Back at the pub Naruto woke up to see Hinata in his lap he then looked up to see that he was in Oogata?s lap. All of a sudden a sharp pain hit Naruto?s head.

?Ouch! What the hell is this??

He woke up the other two with his scream. Hinata then felt the pain too.

?Ikamono did you use smelling salts on me again!?

Oogata looked at the two laughing.

?That is what we call a hang over. Unfortunately there is nothing I can do to help it go away, so you just have to wait it out.?

A few hours later they felt better and put their masks back on and left.

?Goodbye Oogata we will be sure to visit you again!?

?Invite me to your wedding!?

?Will do!?

Hinata, now back to her normal quiet self, turned towards Naruto. He turned towards her and smiled as he placed the mask over his mouth

?Lets get out of here. Sakura must be mad that we never came back.?

They got back to Sakura, who was waiting impatiently for them.

?Where have you guys been!??

She gasped

?Why are you wearing those clothes!?

?Um? we kind of snuck into the Lightning village while you were watching.?

?What!??

?Yeah??

?What did you find out??

?Umm?that some people there are really nice.?

?Naruto you idiot!?


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 22, 2007)

*Episode 24 Part 4*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*When One Waits Patiently  *

Inside the Lighting Village?s hospital Koji and Ryu were recovering.

?Koji?I sense someone?someone familiar.?

Koji?s head was wrapped in bandages only leaving his mouth exposed.

?Let it be?if anything it was just the surgery or that cursed seal the Otokage gave us.?

?HmhmHAHAHA?Koji you are such a fool. Don?t you have the urge to kill??

?I always do especially since my revenge is still not complete??

?Then lets go and find out what it is.?

?In my current state I cannot fight and you are not even at full strength yet.?

?Fine then?I will go by myself.?

Ryu ripped the bandages the covered his arm to reveal a metal one. He looked at his arm and started talking to it.

?You want to kill don?t you??
Ryu started nodding his head at his mechanical arm.

?Yesssss?that is what I thought.?

?Koji?we are going to go kill? if you want you can follow us.?

Ryu put his old armor back on. His new arm was too big for his sleeve so it ripped the cloth as he slipped it through.

?Lets go??

At that moment Ryu jumped out the window.

?Nurse!?

A raven-haired nurse came running in.

?What is it??

?Ryu has left to go chase after some phantoms. So I need you to alert a nearby barracks and ask some Jounin to follow him make sure he does not hurt himself. When I recover fully I will consider following him if he has not already got himself killed.?

?Right away sir!?

After she quickly left the room he started forming hand seals.

?Byakugan!?

A light started to glow through the bandages until suddenly Koji screamed in pain as he fell back into his bed. He started breathing heavy.
_
I guess I cannot use them until I fully recovered._

He let out a sigh.

?Damnit Ryu?what are you chasing??

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Searching for what is not attainable, the three are plunged into battle. Episode 25: When Strength is Revealed.?

Credits:
Written and sketch by: Michael ?Pugthug? Garcia
Colors done by: Kory ?Hyuuga Kory? Swain
Sprites provided by: Crissy "Hinata_akamaru" Quavi


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 22, 2007)

not done readin but its awsome so far


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 23, 2007)

awesome chapter nice and long and made of awesome


----------



## coondawger (Jan 23, 2007)

wow!!!! very good art work and great story i have my chapter up on the future hokage so check it out and let me know what you think, thanks, and keep up the good work.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for liking it so far. Currently about 3/5ths of the next episode done though sketch needs to be thought up any suggestions would be of great use


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 23, 2007)

just finishd it was awsome  cant w8 for the next chap


----------



## shobu (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, I like this chapter as well. Especially when Naruto and Hinata drink the sake.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 23, 2007)

Hehe I knew someone would like it ^_^


----------



## coondawger (Jan 24, 2007)

it was great and cannt wait for the rest!!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 24, 2007)

I just read all the chapters and I love it.  Keep them coming.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks peeps! Next episode is done waiting on Kory to color my sketch. Cover is not as awesome as the last one, but the one after it is godly(decided to read drawing tutorials and they were very helpful, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 26, 2007)

*Zomg cover!*


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 26, 2007)

lol awsome cover wens next chap comin? cant w8 i hope naruto and hinata get drunk or somethin again


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks next chapter will be up soon


----------



## coondawger (Jan 26, 2007)

hey the art rocks, i have a tournament on saturday, so i wont have it up intell sunday or monday plug but thanks for the cool art, and it rocks.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 26, 2007)

If you don't watch fillers at least make sure you watch the Bug one it is important in this episode. MPAA:


*Episode 25 Part 1*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*When Ones Strength is Revealed*


Ryu had been frantically looking around the village smashing food and trinket kiosks in the process. 

“Where are you?” 

He kept running up and down different roads until he cam across the pub Hinata and Naruto were earlier that day. He kicked the door down. Oogata was cleaning the counter of his bar and stared at the insane warrior. 

“What the…” 

“Where are they!?” 

“Who are you talking about? You mean the two who were here earlier.” 

Ryu walked over and picked up the man by the shirt. 

“Where did they go?” 

“I don’t know. I think they went north maybe outside to patrol the area.” 

“Useless peasant.” 

He threw Oogata back into his selves of liquor, which spilled all over him. 

“You should be lucky we don’t kill you.” 

Ryu ran out of the bar towards the edge of the city. Back at the barracks a squad of six Lightning Jounin were preparing to depart on their Ryu recovering mission. The squad leader handed each of his comrades a syringe. 

“I want everyone to take these. When stuck into Ryu he we will be put to asleep. This could be very dangerous since he is unstable. Everyone be careful. Now lets move out!” 

On the outskirts of town Hinata and Naruto were frantically searching for their clothes. 

“Damn this sucks! I swear I left the clothes here.” 

A strange voice interrupted 

“Looking for these” 

The two Shinobi, who actually just been knocked out, came around the corner wearing Naruto and Hinata’s clothes. One of the men was a little to tall for Naruto’s clothes so he looked as if he wore shrunken garments and the man wearing Hinata’s was tight on him due to the fact he was muscular in build. Naruto could not contain his laughter at the sight of the two 

“HAHAHAHA!” 

Hinata started giggling at how ridiculous the man looked wearing her outfit. 

“Give us back our clothes!” 

Hinata screamed back at the two since she disliked being in very firm fitting clothes. 

“Give us back ours!” 

Sakura stood there looking back and fourth looking at the two groups of poorly dressed shinobi. 

“Ugh I do not have the time for this.” 

Sakura picked up a log and walked over to the Lightning Shinobi and smashed them over the head with it. 

“There you two can now get your clothes!” 

Sakura walked off mumbling to herself. 

“I swear those two could never get anything done without me around.” 

Again Naruto had the task of taking off the vestments of the two guards. 

“Jeez this thing is heavy. Hinata how do you move in this let alone breathe?” 

He passed her clothes over to her. 

“I…I just got use to it.” 

“You can probably move fast with less clothes on.” 

Hinata started blushing at Naruto for his comment. 

“Well same routine I stay here you go into the bush.” 

After the finished changing they met back up with Sakura. 

“Sakura-Chan what are we doing next!?” 

“Well…I don’t know…I have a greater attention span than you, but I am even getting bored of watching. Lets just circle the village until we spot something going on.” 

“Ok!” 

The three leapt into the trees to begin more reconnaissance of the village. Before they made it a third of a way around the village a kunai shot from the foliage and hit the tree in front of the trio. They immediately stopped to look around for their assailant.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 26, 2007)

*Episode 25 Part 2*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*When Ones Strength is Revealed*


“You thought we would let you get away that easy?” 

It was the two shinobi along with the squad looking for Ryu. 

“These are the guys who attacked us they are Leaf shinobi!” 

The Jounins looked at each other and back at the two. 

“They are just kids.” 

“Don’t underestimate them!” 

“Fine we will deal with these children and be on our way to our real mission.” 

Kunais appeared between their fingers as they launched them at the Konoha spies. They all jumped out of the way now on separate trees. The lead Jounin turned to the two guards. 

“You stay out of our way. The rest split up in pairs and we will take them down quicker that way.” 

They all split up with two Jounins to each Konoha shinobi. Hinata’s faced her two attackers who lunged right away at her not giving her the chance you activate her Byakugan. She was able to dodge the first attack, but a female kunoichi appeared behind her and kicked her right in the back sending her right into the fist of her other assailant. Hinata fell out of the trees onto the floor. The two Jounin stood in the branches mocking her. 

“You are a shinobi? You obviously are not a good one since you wear all that.” 

The kunoichi’s male partner added to the disrespectful comments. 

“You should learn your place, which is in the kitchen.” 
The two jumped down standing around Hinata. One of them pulled out a kunai and stabbed Hinata in the stomach. A puff a smoke surrounded the area and when is dispersed a log was in her place with the kunai in it. 

“HUH!?” 

“WHAT!?” 

At that moment Hinata landed in front of them and did a scissor kick connecting with the Jounins chests sending them into opposite trees. Hinata continued by landing gracefully. 

“Byakugan!” 

The two got up slowly after being forced into the trees. 

“Damn kid…you sure no how to surprise people.” 

Up in the trees Naruto was confronting his attackers. 

“Oi! Are you going to attack me or what?” 

The two pulled out weapon scrolls and summoned two Kama each, which were attached to long chains that wrapped around their arms. 

“Ah!” 

Naruto started running as the razor sharp sickles came flying towards him instantly slicing the tree he was formerly on. 

“Kage Bushin no Jutsu!” 

Three clone Narutos appeared next to him. 

“Ok guys let split up.” 

The two Jounin stopped. 

“Ok you take the ones to left I will take the ones to the right.” 

A few dozen trees over Sakura faced her Lightning opponents. A Jounin stood up from his kneeling position. 

“Oi! So you’re the one we fight? How old are you? Ten, eleven, twelve?” 

Sakura started getting angry 

“Sixteen you bastards!” 

The Jounin started laughing. 

“Really now? For a girl your age you sure have a flat chest.” 

A vein in Sakura’s head was beginning to pop out. She put on her gloves very angrily. 

“Ok…I was going to go easy on you…” 

“Bring it on you washboard chest bitch!” 

At that moment Sakura slammed her fist against the tree she was standing on making the top half break off and fall to the floor. 

“Get ready…” 

On the ground Hinata was blocking all kunai thrown at her. The female Jounin stopped the barrage 

“Damn this is useless.” 

The Lightning kunoichi started charging Hinata while her partner kept her busy throwing shurikens. Hinata noticed that if she kept up her front defense her assailant from behind would get her. 

Think Hinata…think! 

At that moment Hinata looked up and stopped her Shugo Hakke Rokujyuyonshou. She quickly turned and caught the female Jounin before she could stab Hinata. She spun around letting all the oncoming shurikens hit the Lightning Kunoichi’s back. Then started running towards her partner using her as a human shield. She then threw the barely living ninja at her remaining adversary. The shinobi caught his partner and looked to see Hinata still advancing. 

“You will pay for that!” 

He placed the corpse of his comrade and the floor, dodged Hinata’s attack, and kneed her in the stomach. She stumbled back and regained her composure. 

“Such strength in that kick…” 

The Lightning shinobi dusted himself off. 

“I am Funakoshi a master of Taekwondo.” 

“Tae…kwon…do?” 

Funakoshi bent down and flicked a switch on his sandals, which made spikes form under his sandals making his kicks even more deadly. He started running towards her at an incredible speed leaving holes in the ground after every step. He then jumped into the air descending with an axe kick. Hinata caught his leg and took her left hand and plunged it into his calf blocking the chakra point in his leg. He back flipped landing off balance due to the recent chakra block. 

“What the…what the hell did you do to my leg!” 

Hinata just stared at Funakoshi. 

“Bitch!” 

He started running towards her as she took a defensive stance. He lunged to drop kick her she moved to the side, but her shoulder was grazed in the process leaving her jacket torn with blood trickling from the wound. She felt herself being tripped and while in mid fall she was kicked in the side sending her into a nearby pond. The water around her had a red hue to it. She pulled herself to the surface of the water and was now standing on it. 

“Impressive…” 

Hinata then unzipped her Jacket revealing her thin black shirt. She threw it at the shore and took an offence pose and started running at him and disappeared. 

“What!?” 

He frantically looked around trying to pick out where she went. Hinata appeared behind him and put her arm around his neck trying to strangle him. He started to elbow her, but that was not enough to break her hold on him. He then started running to the water and stopped abruptly and brought his leg up and kicked Hinata in the face sending her flying to the ground. He brought his spike sandal up and brought it down on Hinata, but again she disappeared then reappeared on the water. She was starting to tire herself out moving at the pace she was to dodge his attacks. 

“If you surrender now I will let you live as my slave.” 

Hinata was offended at the discourteous remark. Funakoshi took off his flak jacket and sandals and threw both of them into a tree knocking it over. He had a big grin on his face. 

“You are not the only one with surprises.” 

The Lightning Jounin suddenly appeared behind her grabbed her shoulder to turn her around. 

“Niunja Seogi”(Back Stance/L-Stance in Taekwondo) 

Hinata could only watch her attacker proceed. He sent a front kick into her stomach. 

“Ap Chagi!” 

The Lightning Jounin followed with crescent kick to he side. 

“Bahndal Chago” 

He spun around with a back kick. Hinata went flying towards a tree but he appeared in front of her and lunged at her twisting around to deliver his final kick. 

“Bituro chagi!” 

She was launched back into the water. Hinata swam to the top, but could not control her chakra enough to walk on it. 

“Like I said… know your place.” 

Hinata felt herself being lifted by the water on top of it. 

“What!?” 

“Huh?” 

Hinata then remembered back when they were looking for the Bikouchuu how the water in the river helped her escape. She lifted her hand and noticed water was spiraling around arm. 

“What is this?” 

“Oi! It seems you have some fight still left in you 

She looked up at the Taekwondo master. 

“Byakugan!” 

Hinata started scanning him located all critical chakra points. She raised both arms and glared at him. 

“Mizu Yakushin!” (Water Onslaught) 

Spouts of water started darting from the pond straight towards Funakoshi. 

“Humph…think that a little water will take me down?” 

At that moment the water started taking shape of tiny needles spinning. They plunged themselves into Funakoshi destroying the flesh around the Chakra points. He started stumbling backwards not realizing that two more water spears going towards his knees. The water pressure in the spears was so immense that when coming into his kneecaps it blew them right off his legs. He it  fell back into a tree gasping for air and staring at Hinata. 

“I am sorry… but those he seek to harm other and disrupt peace in the name of evil do not deserve the right to exists.” 

Funakoshi eyes widened knowing what was to come. Hinata lowered her head and under her breath she chanted the words that would seal his fate. 

“Mizu Musekaeru” (Water Suffocate) 

Water slowly rose in the shape of a serpent and flowed towards him. It stopped right in front of his face. Funakoshi looked at it then glanced at Hinata who turned as was walking away. 

“Get back here bitch! Don’t walk away. You to afraid to watch your own doing!” 

Hinata was across the other side of the pond looking down at the grass. 

“If you’re a shinobi act like one!” 

She lifted her hand with her middle finger and thumb pressed together. It seemed as everything fell silent as she snapped her finger to finish the technique. The water snake hissed. 

“Come on you FUC…” 

The serpent thrust itself into Funakoshi’s mouth filling his lungs with water. His whole body jerked a few times before relaxing itself as the Lightning Jounin was released from the plain of the living. His chin touched his chest and a trickle of water pored out the sides of his mouth. Hinata continued walking to find the others holding her injured arm and never looked back. 

“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! The karma of weapons binds us all. Episode 26: Those Who Live By The Blade.”


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 26, 2007)

awosme lol hinata killed 2 people in like five minutes! that was awsome


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 26, 2007)

That proves to be on Hinata's good side lol.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 26, 2007)

good chapter m8!  looking forward to the next one


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 27, 2007)

ho ho that was a good one i love it when sakura gets angry nice chapter


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comments ^_^


----------



## coondawger (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah i just finished it ,and it rocks, i will update soon, i hope you can wait a couple days, but thanks for the great chapter.


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 27, 2007)

*w00t awesomer cover*

We didn't let you guys down behold the power which is Kontan Ranpu episode will be posted in a few hours


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 27, 2007)

yay it looks awesome with the writing
yay 200 posts
Kontan Ranpu FTW


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 27, 2007)

w00tzor! MPAA:



*Episode 26*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*Those Who Live By The Blade*

The Lightning Jounin was jumping from tree to tree. He stopped on one to place his hand on its trunk.

“Where did that brat go?” He thought to himself, looking all around him.

A rustle came from the bushes.

“There you are!” He yelled, spinning around to shoot a kunai into the foliage.

 A few moments later an impaled squirrel fell out of the tree.

“Ugh…” He muttered out loud.

“Oi! You done killing squirrels?” Another voice came from in front of him.

The Jounin looked up to see his partner standing there.

“He led us here…” Tate said exasperatedly.

“Oni-San, you ready?” Tsurugi asked.

They both held out their Kama and started spinning them.  They started to chant together.

“Kusarigama Mekkyaku no Jutsu! (Sickle and Chain Destruction Technique),” they yelled in unison.

 At that moment their Kamas stared glowing. They let go of their weapons and started slicing through the surrounding trees. After moments of the forest destruction they both retracted their weapons.

“Hmmm, I don’t think he was here,” Tsurugi concluded.

“I agree, let’s move on,” Tate agreed.

At that moment the branches they we standing on disappeared in a puff of smoke. Two clones of Naruto grabbed the legs and arms of the two. As they descended the clones disappeared and more Narutos darted from the trees hitting the brothers keeping them airborne. Finally two Narutos appeared in the sky and came down upon the two lightning Shinobi forcing them to be buried underground. The clones jumped off them and disappeared.

The two heard a voice up in the trees

“You ready to surrender?” Naruto’s voice came from above.

The two got up and dusted themselves off.

“We are the Nakago Hakushuku(Blade Brothers.) We won’t be defeated so easily,” Tate replied coolly.

Unseen by Naruto the two were controlling their weapons with chakra strings.

“Well I hope talking isn’t your best weapon,” Naruto mocked.

“It is not, but these are!” Tsurugi yelled.

“Huh?” Naruto blurted, bewilderedly. 

Naruto turned around seeing two sickles headed straight for him. He did a back flip off one tree to avoid the weapons, but they quickly changed directions and honed in on Naruto’s position.

“What the!?” Naruto blurted again.

Naruto started jumping from branch to branch as the sickles we cutting through anything that got into their path.

“Well I can’t run from them I have to fight them.” Naruto thought making hand seals.

“Kage Bushin no Jutsu!” Naruto yelled.

One of the clones stopped running.

“Oi! What are we running from?”

He turned as a sickle was going straight for his head.

“Ah!” The clone yelled.

Sickle connected with the head of the clone making him disappear in a puff of smoke. Naruto turned around to face the oncoming weapons.

“Alright! Time to take you guys down.” Naruto yelled.

He started running towards the weapons then jumping down to the ground making them change directions. He hid behind a rock, which ended up getting cut down as a weapon flew by. It turned around after spotting Naruto; before it could launch at him he grabbed the handle. The blades stopped and just waited around Naruto. He began talking to the weapons as if they were human.

“Now that I got your friend, are you afraid to attack?” Naruto asked, mocking the weaponry.

Naruto then felt the Kama in his hands starting to tug

“Uh oh…” Naruto thought.

Naruto was then pulled retracing the path he led the weapons. The other Kamas were darting at him slicing his arms and legs. After hitting many uncut branches Naruto made it back to where the Blade Brothers where standing. The sickle left Naruto’s hand and he was sent into a tree behind the two.

“Looks like you’re back at square one, only injured,” Tsurugi mocked.

“Let’s finish this Oni-San the others are probably finished with their nuisances,” Tate said.

“Right,” Tsurugi agreed.

They both started swinging their Kama and threw them at the dazed Naruto. The young Konoha shinobi shielded his face with his arms. Before the Kama hit Naruto; a gust of wind blew them off course, making them hit nearby tree stumps. Naruto moved his arms from his face to see the Kama missed their target. All three of them were dumbfounded.

“Humph…seems like you had an ally hiding this whole time. Where are they?” Tate asked.

The brothers started retracting their weapons and Naruto took the opportunity to close the gap between him and the two. He grabbed onto one of the chains being pulled back to them and sent his fists into the faces of his adversaries. The power of his punch sent the staggering back and the elder brother into a tree. The older brother started swinging his Kama to kill Naruto.

“No Oni-San, you’re to close.” Tate yelled.

“I don’t care!” Tsurugi replied. 

Naruto started running towards the elder Blade Brother. The Lightning Jounin released his weapon. It dug into Naruto shoulder, but he disappeared in a puff of smoke. 

“A Clone!?” Tsurugi yelled.

Another Naruto came from the top of the tree and kicked the blade brother in the head while two more came from the sides and kicked him in the chest and stomach. The winded Jounin looked up to see the real Naruto holding the Kama.

“I think I should give this back to you,” Naruto mocked.

Naruto lifted his hand and threw it to the side. The Kama started wrapping around the tree and elder brother until it the blade stopped slitting the Jounin’s throat. Naruto felt a sharp pain in his back as a Kama tore into him. He fell to the ground and looked over to see the younger brother pulling his chain back.

“You bastard I will kill you for what you done to Oni-San,” Tate yelled.

The Blade Brother took a step back and threw his Kama. Naruto slowly got to his feet and saw the weapon increasing in speed right towards him. He started talking under his breath

“Can’t let down Hinata and Sakura,” Naruto muttered.

He looked up and caught the Kama in his hand.

“Impossible,” Tate yelled.

Naruto’s blood started seeping over the blade as it had made a deep cut in his palm. He threw the weapon to the ground and stared running towards the younger bother. The Lightning Jounin started tuning at the chain of his weapon, but it was stuck in the ground.

“It is over!” Naruto yelled. 

Naruto raised his bloody fist and hit the Blade Brother in the chest.

“Heh I guess all your strength is gone,” Tate laughed.

The Jounin was still standing looking down at Naruto, who was still standing there with his fist still on the brother’s chest. A smirk went across Naruto’s face.

“Teikiatsu Sento (Cyclone Punch),” Naruto whispered.

Naruto brought his hand back to his side and stood straight. The brother grabbed Naruto’s shoulder and pulled out a Kunai to stab him, but before the dagger could connect it flew out of his hand and was blown to a tree.

“What!?” Tate yelled.

There was a loud rumble and an immense wind wall started rushing towards the two.

“Impossible!” He yelled.

The force of the gust was so strong it uprooted trees and sent the brother flying back being spun around. He let out a loud scream as he was sliced into pieces from him and his brother’s weapons. After the wind died down leaves started falling. Naruto looked at his hand and felt a wind current around it.

“What was that technique? I have never used something that powerful except for the Resengan,” Naruto thought.

He looked up to see the destruction he caused.

“I have to find Hinata and Sakura,” Naruto thought.

He turned around and started running; jumping over what was left of any tree in the area.

“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! An enemy plunged into an even more bloodthirsty rage. Episode 27: Return of The Crazed One.”

Credits:

Writer/Sketcher: Pugthug
Colorer: Hyuuga Kory
Beta Reader: Sakumo


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 27, 2007)

umm one thing to say about this new jutsu... WHAT THE HECK??? WHEN DID HE LEARN THAT!!!!!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 27, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> umm one thing to say about this new jutsu... WHAT THE HECK??? WHEN DID HE LEARN THAT!!!!!


 All will be explained in time


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice updates.


----------



## Sakumo (Jan 28, 2007)

WAhoo I betaed that  Good chapter m8


----------



## Master Shake (Jan 28, 2007)

wow i can not even say anything about the topic or what ever but wow he does look a lot like david bowie that is awsome .. he is not only a ninja but a rock star


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 28, 2007)

awesome chapter


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Next cover is freaking awesome and the episode is going to be great! ^_^


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 29, 2007)

lol nice cover cant w8 for the next chapter  this is the best fanfic its not even perverted!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 29, 2007)

Kakashi1152 said:


> lol nice cover cant w8 for the next chapter  this is the best fanfic its not even perverted!


 Hehe thanks. <_< >_>*starts writing a perverted episode to make Kakashi1152 blush*


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 29, 2007)

lol hey i love the perverted ones 2 



> umm one thing to say about this new jutsu... WHAT THE HECK??? WHEN DID HE LEARN THAT!!!!!



and the wind thing naruto did is like the thing hinata did


----------



## Stickman_sam (Jan 30, 2007)

NOOOO! The story didn't go on!!! 

This story is SOOOOO good!

Please continue!

WE WANT MORE! WE WANT MORE!


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 31, 2007)

Stickman_sam said:


> NOOOO! The story didn't go on!!!
> 
> This story is SOOOOO good!
> 
> ...


 Settle down this next episode is just ueber long and the cover I made a bit big so Kory needs time. Also I have taken on a few side projects for people, which slows my production. If anyone else out there wants a cover done let me know and I will work them into my schedule. I am really unsure what the next MPAA rating will be I think it might be tettering on the Rater R to NC-17 scale.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 31, 2007)

lol a bit big?? BIT!! done you mean bigger than the desktop


----------



## coondawger (Jan 31, 2007)

haha, well pug it seems you need a break, i think your story has goten bigger than mine, send some people over to check out my story. lol....well i love the chapter ,and i think i found away to put my cover art on, but it wont be colored becouse im way better at black and white, but if you want ot do one for me that will be great, one great writer helping another. well i got to go, thanks for the help and keep up the great work. pugmaster lol


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 31, 2007)

both pugthug and coondawger are doing great jobs! i subscribed to both ur threads cuz i love them!!


----------



## coondawger (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks dude, have you checked out my new chapter, i have it ready, please post what you think.


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry for the major delay between episode my fault I did such an awesome cover it is taking Kory awhile to finish. I hope to have the cover and episode up later today.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 2, 2007)

kl btw lovin ur eps !


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 3, 2007)

*Behold the power of Kontan Ranpu*

w00t the best cover EVER!!!!! Everyone please give Kory mad reps for his putting up with my nagging and the behemoth project I presented him.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 3, 2007)

cool looks nice with the words


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok guys another big one and it is awesome! MPAA:



Episode 27


*Spoiler*: _The Crazed One Returns_ 




*Part 1*

5 kunais went flying into a tree that Sakura was hiding behind. The taller Jounin walked over and patted his comrade on the back.

?Kachime? hurry it up we got more important matters to attend to.?

The short Jounin replied in an annoyed voice ?Shut up Takurami! I will finish this when I am ready!?

The two looked back at the tree and Kachime started forming hand seals.

The Lightning Jounin chanted, ?Raitoningu Tatsu? (Lightning Sever)

Crescent shape lightning blades floated all around him. One shot straight at the tree Sakura was hiding behind. The blade cut the tree in half. Sakura looked up to see the blade missed her by a few inches.

?No more running.? Sakura thought to herself.

She jumped on top of the stump of the tree and started yelling at the two.

?Come on you fuckers you to afraid to fight a girl in close combat!?

Kachime arose from his kneeling stance and thrust his fist out sending the remaining blades at her. Sakura lunged straight at the blades and elegantly dodged them. She landed on another branch and looked up at the two with a smirk.

?Is that all you got??

Kachime responded to the taught, ?Not even close??

The Lightning Jounin started to move towards her, but was held back by his partner.

?Kachime! Stop acting like a Genin. Think before attacking at her. ?

Kachime broke free from Takurami grasp.

?Get off me!?

The Jounin stared at Sakura and lunged right at her. The leaf Kunoichi started jumping back wards from branch to branch with Kachime following her. Sakura pulled out a kunai and shot it to a branch the Lightning Jounin was about to step on. Once he placed his foot on the branch he noticed the Kunai with an exploding tag on it.

?Huh!??

A big explosive let off underneath his feet sending him flying towards the ground. He spun around and shot a grappling hook to another branch to stop his descent. Kachime was now hanging climbing up the chain. A feminine voice chimed above him.

?I am surprised you fell for that.?

Sakura was spinning a kunai around her finger on the branch the grapple hook latched onto. Kachime

?You Bitch! I am going to slice you into pieces!?

A smile went across Sakura?s face.

?I hope you can do it from all the way in hell.?

At that moment she threw a kunai cutting a string off in the distance. The confused Jounin looked around. Kunais started darting out of bushes and the ground. Kachime could only look on as the kunais plunged themselves into his body. The body then turned into a log. Sakura spun around and caught the Jounin, who reappeared, in the chest with her fist. She twisted her fist grinding it into his body making him cough up blood. Sakura raised her other fist and punched him in the stomach sending him flying breaking trees until he crashed to the ground. The Kunoichi jumped down to examine her adversary. Sakura saw him lying on the floor with branches protruding from his chest and legs. He looked over to her with blood trickling down his mouth.

Kachime muttered ?I am glad I was defeated now? for the true target would have made my death painful??

?True?Target?? Sakura replied to the dieing man?s statement.

Sakura heard a Kunai coming and dodged out of the way. She looked up at the other Jounin and started mocking him.

?Come on did they send Genins to get us? Learn to aim better!?

?I am not sure if you realized I did hit my target,? Takurami replied.

Sakura glanced to her left to see Kachime with a Kunai imbedded into his forehead. The Tall Jounin leapt down from the trees and started walking towards Sakura. She looked back and started shouting at Takurami.

?You guys are heartless killing your own teammates instead of helping them!?

?I never like Kachime? He only got a Jounin rank because his father was the Raikage, but since the Raikage is dead there was no reason not to kill him myself.?

Takurami knelt down and picked up a rock a started juggling it with one hand. He glanced at Sakura.

?Oi! Flat chest Kunoichi you ready to die??

?Hardly.? Sakura replied.

As the rock cam down back into he hand he clenched it and slammed his foot into the ground. Takurami then threw the rock high into the air and stared forming hand seals

The Lightning Jounin started chanting ?Chisekkai Aikuchi?(Thousand Stone Daggers)      

As he finished rocks came flying out of the ground and boulders broke apart to smaller shards. The stones hovered all around Sakura. She turned to look at where the daggers were and what their paths would be. Sakura lifted her right hand clenched it so tight that he fist was shaking. Takurami smirked.

?Now die!?

Sakura slammed her fist into the ground making chunks of earth fly up into the air blocking the stone shards. A cloud of dust formed around the area and Takurami jumped into it. Loud clangs of kunais connecting with each other were heard until it suddenly stopped. The dust settled to reveal Takurami?s kunai in Sakura?s stomach. Sakura looked up at the Lightning Jounin. Takurami eyes were wide open as Sakura?s kunai was plunged into his throat. She kicked him off and held her injury. She brought up her other hand, which was glowing with green charka and started healing the wound.

?That was a close one. He almost hit an organ.? Sakura thought to herself.

She glanced over at Takurami, who was now just a lifeless corpse with a puddle of blood forming around him. She walked over to a rock, placed her back to it, and slid down to the ground. Sakura started breathing heavy.

?Even though I closed the wound it still hurts.? The Leaf kunoichi whispered.


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _The Crazed One Returns_ 




*Part 2*

Sakura let out a big sigh, but before she could finish her exhale a spike hit the rock she was leaning against. She glanced over to see the spike only missed her by a few centimeters. Sakura looked up at the trees to see a silhouette standing on a branch. Dark orange eyes appeared on the silhouettes face. The figure stepped out from the shadows to reveal it was Ryu.

“So you are the one we felt…” Ryu said in fanatical voice.

“…”

“Let’s have a little fun with her.” Ryu said to his arm.

He looked back at Sakura to see her standing pulling a kunai from her pouch. Ryu put his non-metallic hand over his face looking at her through the gaps between his fingers. 

“Beautiful is she not?” Ryu muttered to his arm.

Sakura raised her hand and shot her kunai straight at him. Ryu removed his hand quickly from his face and shouted.

“Enshokugan!”

Ryu’s eyes started glowing a bright shade of orange as he dodged the attack. He looked back to see Sakura was no longer standing there. Ryu stared straight at a tree and started speaking.

“It is useless to hide. We know where you are. All you are doing is prolonging the inevitable.”

“Damn he has a Kekkei Genkai like the Byakugan.” Sakura said to herself.

Ryu raised his metallic arm. The palm of his hand opened revealing a dark void.

“Katon!” Ryu yelled.

Fire started spewing from the void towards the kunoichi’s tree. Sakura jumped into the air avoiding the flames. She looked at the ground and did not see Ryu. She felt a hand touch her shoulder and spin her around. A shocked look was on her face.

“Hello…” Ryu said in a maniacal voice.

He sent a fist into Sakura’s face making her descended to the ground hitting it at full force. He landed right on top of her with his face on inches from hers. Ryu looked further down her body to see her clothes torn where Takurami had stabbed her.

“Awww…it seems we got her to late… it seems she had a bout with some others before we arrived. Well we might take it easy on you since you are injured.”

“Get off me! You pervert!” Sakura yelled while sending a punch to Ryu’s stomach.

The hit sent Ryu into the air. The Crazed fighter did a back flip and landed on his feet.

“Ooooo… You still have some fight in you.”

“Hiding is useless I have to flee and find the others.” Sakura thought to herself.

Sakura turned and leapt into the trees. Ryu started cracking his neck.

“So you want to make this a game of chase? We will gladly play.” Ryu said before jumping into the trees to go after her.

Sakura was jumping from branch to branch in an increasing speed. She could hear Ryu’s voice in the background.

“Come on don’t you want to play with us!?”

Ryu’s metallic hand started to disassemble and form into an iron whip.

“We hope you like our little toy…” Ryu yelled at Sakura, while thrusting the whip in her direction.

The whip lashed across Sakura’s back cutting her vest and leaving wounds.

“Damn that hurts.” Sakura thought to herself 

At that moment a spike came flying towards Sakura and went through the back of her knee to the front. Sakura let out a bloodcurdling scream.

“My leg!”

Sakura stopped her escape from Ryu and held herself close to a tree as to not fall off it. She was breathing heavy to try to get her mind of the pain. From a nearby branch Sakura heard her attacker.

“Awww…It looks like we hurt her.”

“You bastard!” Sakura yelled, while spinning around throwing kunai at him.

Ryu grabbed the kunai out of the air with his normal hand. 

“You really think that throwing a simple metal shard would be enough to stop us?” Ryu mocked.

A smile went across Sakura’s pain filled face. Ryu glanced at the kunai and noticed an exploding tag on it. The kunai proceeded to explode in Ryu’s hand.

“Got him!” Sakura said in a victorious tone.

As the dust settled Ryu was still standing there, but his forearm was missing. Ryu looked at Sakura then glanced down at his arm. A devilish smile wet across his face as he plunged his metal hand into the shoulder of the destroyed arm and ripped it off. Sakura looked at the horrifying sight and threw up.

“Hmhmh…hahahah…HAHAHAHA!” Ryu’s maniacal laugh rang throughout the forest.

The insane shinobi’s metallic arm started activating and Ryu’s missing limb started to slowly reform. Sakura’s eye’s widened ever more.

“What the Fuck!” She screamed.

After the arm finished regenerating Ryu moved it around looking at it.

“What an amazing power… Orochimaru… you are a true craftsmen.” Ryu said.

“Orochimaru!?” Sakura questioned.

“Yes… he is out new leader. No more foolish Raikage.”

Ryu jumped onto the bloody branch Sakura was on and slowly walked over to her.

“Get back!” Sakura screamed.

She tried to climb up the tree but felt her body being pressed against it. Sakura could feel Ryu’s breath on the back of her neck. Ryu stroked her chin, while she quivered in fear.

“Ah, Ma Belle Pêche… there’s no need to tremble like that.”

Ryu’s metal arms started caressing Sakura’s left arm then stopped at her wrist and grabbed it. He started to squeeze it tighter.

“Stop it!” Sakura screamed while the bones in her wrist broke.

He moved his hand higher around her fore arm and snapped it. Ryu covered Sakura’s mouth before she could scream. He started laughing. 

“Frailty… thy name is woman”  

Ryu glanced down at her torn outfit.

“These need to go.” Ryu whispered 

His hands grabbed both her vest and skirt and ripped them off her. Sakura now stood only wearing her boots and her forehead protector. Sakura was blushing due to the embarrassing situation she was in.

“Much better.” Ryu stated.  

He turned he around so he could see her face.

“The fear in your eyes gives us sustenance.”

He placed his hand on he shoulder and started moving it down her body. He went over her breasts and stopping at her stomach. Ryu made a fist and punched Sakura in the stomach making her cough up blood. He brought up his iron arm and backhanded Sakura so she fell out of the tree. Ryu hopped off the branch and landed next to Sakura. Ryu stared at his arm.

“What is that? You want to eviscerate her? Ok…”

His hand detached from his arms and was being controlled by chakra stings. The separated hand started using its finger like small legs to walk up Sakura’s thighs to her stomach. The fingertips started to turning into razors, which slowly started digging into her soft skin.

“Naruto… help… me.” Sakura thought as the torture proceeded.

A voice off in the distance was calling her name.

“Sakura! Hold on!” Hinata screamed.

Ryu spun his head around to stare the heiress of the Hyuuga clan. Running over to them.

“It looks like we got fresh meat.” Ryu said, while his hand retracted to his arm.

Hinata closed her eyes and opened them

“Byakugan!” Hinata shouted as he opened her eyes to reveal her bloodline limit   

“Enshokugan!” Ryu replied summoning his Kekkei Genkai.

The white-eyed and orange-eyed warriors stared each other down.

“Sakura trained with the fifth and was beaten. This person must be strong. I have to put everything I got into one shot because there is no way I can survive a prolonged fight with my injuries.” Hinata thought to herself.

“Ah, women they are so much fun to destroy wouldn’t you agree? Yes…I thought so...” Ryu whispered to his arm.

Hinata started running at full speed towards Ryu focusing all her chakra into her palm.

“Juuken” Hinata yelled as she plunged her hand into Ryu’s face.

The force of the blow made Ryu’s brain to explode out of his skull leaving a headless shinobi. Hinata started breathing heavy because all her remaining stamina and chakra left her with that blow. She fell to her knees staring at the corpse. A few moments later Ryu’s metal arm jerked and the headless body came back to life.

“Wha…What?” Hinata questioned softly.

She turned to Sakura to see the nude Kunoichi mouthing the words to run. Ryu’s head started regenerating until he was back to his fully form mad self.

“Hmhmh…hahahah…HAHAHAHA!” Ryu laughed at Hinata’s futile attempt.

After he finished laughing he looked down to see Hinata helpless on the floor.

“Now…we get to kill both of them.”

Ryu walked over and picked up Hinata by the neck. His grip tightened and loosened making an endless choke. Ryu took his other hand and punched her in the face and then proceeded to hitting her in the stomach. He then threw her on top of Sakura and walked over to the two fallen Kunoichi. With his metal hand he tore off his normal hand and poured the blood gushing from it over them.

“Now…if we only had a camera we could cherish this site for eternity.”

“Sakura-Chan! Hinata! Where are you!?” Naruto yelled

“Hmmm… we guess he is the third member for your team. This is great now we can kill the whole lot of you.”

Naruto just past them overhead, but Ryu shot his iron arm at Naruto making the young shinobi fall to the ground along with some pieces of wood. Naruto was coughing from the dust created by the impact. He looked up to see Sakura and Hinata lying in pools over their own blood.

“What have you down with them you bastard!?” Naruto yelled.

“Hmhmh…hahahah…HAHAHAHA! So it seems the final guest has arrived.”

“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Those who are precious will live on Episode 28: Love For Others.”

Credits:

Writer/Sketcher: Pugthug
Colorer: Hyuuga Kory
Beta Reader: Sakumo


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 3, 2007)

Great chapter man! And pic!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 3, 2007)

awesome chapter ryu is real crazy


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 3, 2007)

lol okay it worked  but it was a little... idk but o well... i h8 ryu, you make good bad guys he's realy hateable!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 4, 2007)

_mmm, that praise is familer somehow*thinks to himself*_

*ALBEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 4, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> _mmm, that praise is familer somehow*thinks to himself*_
> 
> *ALBEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


 Yup Finally someone guessed it ^_^ I just had to and his saying is the best eva plus Kory dared me to right it in! Albedo is the best villain ever.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 4, 2007)

lol yea Albedo is the most psycho guy i know


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 6, 2007)

*GRAWR!!!!!!*

 *Kory got banned from using the internet. Expect delay on this episode. Damn!*


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 6, 2007)

i can still sneak on im allowed on the computer just not the net i can still do the pic


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 6, 2007)

this is the best!! !! great work!


----------



## coondawger (Feb 6, 2007)

its been geat i really like the piture and the story keep it up, and i have some news on my fanfic so check it out, thanks.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 6, 2007)

^ i already have..


----------



## coondawger (Feb 6, 2007)

i replied to you on my fanfic, check it out, i have to go now but will be on later today.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 6, 2007)

^ you have? alright. :sad. Going to check...


----------



## coondawger (Feb 7, 2007)

ok ,well thanks for the support all and i will countinue for a while if no one wants to take over, but it will take some time to do the chapters cuz i have a lot going on, but thanks.


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 7, 2007)

I could always take it over, well not fully more like you give me main points and I fill it up with awesomeness. If you have a great ending to you fan fic then please finish the fic with your greatness


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 7, 2007)

^ gud luck with that! you'll need it!


----------



## coondawger (Feb 8, 2007)

well i decideed to go on for a little while longer, im still working on the next chapter i dont have alot of time but, i will try my best to hurry.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2007)

no need to hurry! just take ur time and make it as good as possible!!


----------



## coondawger (Feb 8, 2007)

i will, but if pug whants to take over i will let him becouse i know he is good at writing, and i could help give him ideas, but if so just let me know pug ok.


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 8, 2007)

Ahem!

in honor of this most besterest fanfiction i hereby declaire my 100th post!!!


----------



## coondawger (Feb 9, 2007)

ok thats cool, he pug what do you think?


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 9, 2007)

If I were to take it over my updates would be ueber slow since I got mine . I am thinking you should actually finish it off because my writing style is different from yours. At least do 3 more chapter just so it doesn't end so abruptly. Try your hardest to keep doing your fic I hate to see it end. T_T


----------



## coondawger (Feb 9, 2007)

yeah i agree, i just have alot going on, but i will try and keep doing them, so i should update like monday cuz i dont have internet at my house, but anuyways have a good weekend guys.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 9, 2007)

Then where are you posting from?


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Feb 9, 2007)

lmfao! Gaara of the Desert-'where are you posing from'.  Lol-coondawger is probably not a live web cam stripper.  Let alone (to my knowledge), coondawger might not even be a female (if you are, no offense).  Anyway, good story!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 9, 2007)

I just saw my mistake.


----------



## coondawger (Feb 10, 2007)

lol...ok.....well im a guy and not a stripper although i thought about it lol....but i will update monday on the future hokage and i cannt wait for pug's update.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 10, 2007)

^ same here!!! both ya'll are doing really good stuff!!


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 10, 2007)

Well Finally got the chapter done I pretty much added on 4 extra pages then it was suppose to. All that is needed is the colored cover and we are set to release an awesome episode.


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 10, 2007)

awsome cant wait!


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 11, 2007)

wens the update comin i cnt wait please hurryyy


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 11, 2007)

Kory needs to do shading so yell at him ^_^


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 14, 2007)

Ugh just hold out a bit more guys Kory resized the pic and now the title template is to big. It should be done in 2 hours at most


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 14, 2007)

*Zomg long time since and update*

Kory your coloring and shading never cease to amaze me. Oh well Honesty I dislike my sketch it could have been way better. It was the last of the that style of sketching anyway:


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 15, 2007)

im sorry that the pic took so long i donno why


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 15, 2007)

nice i cant wait for naruto to kill ryu or at least... like... idk something cool


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Feb 15, 2007)

shit.  NICE pic.  Especially Naruto's Rasengan.  Musta took some time


----------



## coondawger (Feb 15, 2007)

wow the bomb, i wont be able to update intell friday i haope so sorry guys.


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 15, 2007)

Heh all you Ryu haters will love this chapter. MPAA:



*Episode 28*


*Spoiler*: _Love for others_ 




*Part 1*

?So? are you going to come after us or just stand there?? Ryu mocked the angered Naruto.

?I can never forgive a man who hurts women??

?Good? that means we will get the satisfaction of killing you while you try your hardest. Hmhmh?hahahah?HAHAHAHA!?

Naruto felt a current around his body moving faster.

?What is this power?? Naruto thought to himself.

Naruto started dashing towards Ryu at an alarming rate as he was being pushed by the wind. He swung at his insane adversary, but Ryu dodged to the left. Naruto turned to deliver a kick though it was futile as Ryu bent backwards to avoid it. Ryu brought up his foot to deliver a powerful kick, but Naruto disappeared as the kick connected.

?A clone!? Ryu said, shocked.

At that moment Naruto appeared behind Ryu holding the insane shinobi with a Kunai to his throat.

?May you burn for eternity in the other world.? Naruto whispered into Ryu?s ear.

Naruto then slit Ryu?s throat send a red mist spraying from it. The young leaf shinobi jumped of Ryu?s back to watch the gruesome sight. As blood filled Ryu?s throat Naruto could hear the crazed warrior choke on it.

?Whew?? Naruto said in a sigh of relief as staring at the lifeless eyes of Ryu.

A faint humming sound was heard and Ryu?s face came back to life speaking to Naruto

?You think it is that easy to kill me??

?What!? How can you stil?? Naruto started to question before being cut off.

?Please save any clich? lines that both of those weak women gave us.? Ryu said while standing up cracking his neck.

Naruto started pulling out kunais with exploding tags on them and threw them at Ryu. Ryu slowly advanced letting the kunais hit him. First one struck his hand and went of leaving a bloody stump. The second went into his stomach leaving a gapping hole in him another hit his foot leaving the remains of his bone where the foot should have been. The fourth struck his head making it explode. One kunai hit his shoulder and activated destroying it. The final one hit the ground in front of Ryu leaving a cloud of smoke masking the crazed Sound shinobi. Ryu appeared through the smoke still advancing towards Naruto. Ryu?s arm was barely hanging on due to the fact his shoulder was missing. Every blood-spattered step he took the flesh keeping his arm attached tore until finally the limb fell off.

?You?re not human!? Naruto scream while Ryu?s body started reforming.

?Hmhmh?hahahah?HAHAHAHA! Our turn now?

Ryu disappeared and reappeared in front of Naruto sending a kick to the young shinobi?s head. The power of the kick sent him in the air. Ryu moving at an almost light speed pace disappeared and reappeared kicking Naruto higher in the air. Naruto was about 100 ft. in the air. Naruto looked up into the clouds and blue sky, which was then interrupted by Ryu appearing in front of him.

?Have you missed us? Hmhmhm.? Ryu said while he punched Naruto in the stomach sending the shinobi straight towards the ground.

Naruto?s impact sent a huge shockwave felt by the former Hidden Village of Lightning. Back at the hospital Koji sat up.

?Ryu what are you doing?? he said to himself.

Naruto came out of the crater he was in coughing up blood. Naruto shot a glance at Ryu standing there. Naruto?s eyes now resembled the Kyuubi.

?Oooooo? what is this?? The insane shinobi said to Naruto.

Naruto tackled Ryu to the ground and started pummeling Ryu?s face. Every blow ripped Ryu?s face until Naruto destroyed all the skin and muscle in front of the crazed shinobi?s face leaving a skull. Naruto stopped his barrage of fists. The skull turned towards Naruto and started laughing. Naruto was angered he could not kill his adversary no matter how hard he tried he grabbed what little was left of Ryu?s head and squeezed it until it crushed under his hand. Blood and brains littered where Ryu?s head use to be. Naruto then felt a sharp pain in his side as he looked down so see an iron bar protruding form it. Naruto pulled Ryu?s metal whip out of his side and jumped of the sound shinobi.

?Hurry up and regenerate so I can kill you again!? Naruto shouted.

Ryu?s body slowly staggered getting up as his head reformed.

?Kage Bushin no Jutsu!? Naruto yelled while clones appeared around him.

?Hmhmh?hahahah! Ketsueki Bushin no Jutsu! (Blood Clone Technique)? Ryu shouted.
The Narutos and Ryus lunged at each other fighting in the trees. Ryu looked down at the Naruto in front of him.

?We know which one is the real you.?

?Damn.? Naruto thought to himself.

Naruto ran towards Ryu feeling the mysterious wind current around his arm.

?Don?t you learn from past experiences boy?? 

At that moment something clicked in Naruto. He stopped and slid his left foot in front of him and brought back his hand and shot it forward. 

?Shippu Seppuku! (Hurricane Eviscerate)? Naruto shouted.

Wind started rushing towards Ryu. The wind was so dense it could be seen.

?What the hell is that!?? Ryu screamed as it cut him down the middle as well as in half.

Naruto was breathing heavy looking at the severed body of Ryu.

?These techniques, I have never heard of them yet I am able to do them and instinctively know what they are called. Is?is this the emissary power?? Naruto thought to himself awhile looking at his hands.

Naruto?s thoughts were interrupted as he heard gravel moving. He spun around to see Ryu had already reformed the upper half of his body.

?How the fuck do you keep coming back!? Naruto yelled.

Ryu finished reforming; however, he was different from before. Ryu screamed out in pain.

?HE HURT US!!!!!!?

?What?? Naruto questioned.

?The pain? it hurts so much.? Ryu started crying.

Unknown to Naruto every time Ryu reformed it caused him more pain and since the reformation was his whole body the pain was if he was killed a million times slowly. Ryu?s water filled tears turned into bloody ones. He looked up at Naruto. The insane warriors pale face was filled with so much sorrow as if he was the victim in this fight. Naruto hesitated to attack as he felt that Ryu was a prisoner in his body. Color came back to Ryu?s face and his devilish grin returned.

?Stupid boy? We will have so much pleasure in ripping to apart.? Ryu said.

The crazed shinobi placed his hands together as the cursed seal started taking over his body. Ryu started growing horns at the sides of his temples. Following his horns tusks started protruded from his mouth. His skin colored slowly changed to black, as he grew taller making his shirt rip off. Ryu?s eyes were no longer orange, but were crimson red. A gigantic red cursed seal appeared on his chest.

?Hmhmh?hahahah?HAHAHAHA!?

?This is not good.? Naruto said to himself.


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Love for others_ 




*Part 2*

Ryu then appeared behind Naruto and picked him up. Ryu slammed Naruto into a boulder shattering it and then threw him through a few trees. The monster shinobi stared at his arm, which also changed with him.

?We are stronger now? what is that we should make his death more painful I agree.?

Ryu?s arm turned into a gatling gun.

?Naruto? that is your name right? Well watch as we kill your friends.? Ryu said while pointing his gun arm towards the kunoichi who now had moved themselves to a nearby tree to help heal themselves.

 The barrels started spinning Naruto jumped to his feet and started running towards them.

?I can?t lose any one precious to me again!? Naruto said to himself.

Naruto placed himself between Ryu and the girls. The gun arm started releasing its contents. Naruto closed his eyes and braced for his death. The bullets hit ripping through the flesh. Naruto opened his eyes to see Hinata in front of him facing Ryu. She fell back into Naruto?s arm. Ryu looked at the sight in disappointment as he was hoping to kill Naruto.

?Stupid woman!?

Naruto stared at Hinata who was looking straight at him with blood trickling down her mouth.

?Hinata!?

?N? N? Naruto-Kun?? Hinata said before coughing up blood.

?Hinata don?t talk save your strength!? Naruto yelled.

?Naruto-Kun? I got to save you first this time?? Hinata said before passing out.

Naruto nervously looked up and down Hinata?s body his mouth quivering. He placed his hand over her chest to feel her heart beat slowly. 

?Hinata wake up! Wake up Damnit! Don?t go! I promised... I promised! I can?t lose you too?? Naruto cried while holding her closer.

?Hmhmh?hahahah?HAHAHAHA! This is too good wouldn?t you agree.? Ryu said.

Naruto was thrust into his subconscious facing the demon inside him.

?Stop crying! Men should not cry!? Kyuubi yelled.

?He? he? hurt Hinata? Naruto replied.

?All the more reason to kill him!?

?I can?t! Haven?t you been watching the fight he is immortal!??

?Even gods have their weakness.? The Kyuubi said.

?Give me the strength to find it!? Naruto yelled back.

?That is the weak boy I know!? The Kyuubi said while grabbing Naruto.

Red chakra stared pouring out of Naruto and around Hinata.

?Hinata?? Naruto said while lying her on the ground slowly with a sorrow filled faced.

?Well? It seems that you are finally getting serious and all it took was that little bitch?s suffering.?

?Don?t say that about her!?

?What? That she was a useless girl.?

?Stop.?

?The meat shield that she ended up becoming.?

?Stop it.?

?Or that she is a poor excuse for a shinobi and human.?

?Stop it!?

?Maybe the fact she was willing to give her life to someone as unintelligent as you.?

?STOP IT!? Naruto yelled as Red chakra filled the area.

Naruto began flashing back to all his times with her. He remembered the Chunin exams where she offered to help him and later provided him with the healing balm. Later when she tried to help him find a way to track Sasuke down. He came out of his flashback his eyes filled with rage. Ryu stepped forward.

?Can you keep up?? Ryu said as he disappeared.

Naruto scanned the area with his red eyes. Ryu reappeared behind Naruto and grabbed him.

?Gotcha!? Ryu yelled.

At that moment a Kyuubi tail shot through the chest and out the back of insane shinobi. Ryu loosened his grip to stare at the tail emanating off Naruto.

?What is this?? Ryu said.

Naruto then spun around rapidly with his tail slicing Ryu after every turn. All that was left of Ryu was the metal arm.

?That?s what keeps him alive!? Naruto thought to himself

Naruto pounced on the arm, but before he could crush the arm it hopped up and started crawling away.

?Get back here!? Naruto screamed.

The arm turned to face Naruto and then started running toward him. 

?Your mine!?

The arm leapt towards Naruto and grabbed his face. Naruto got a hold of the wrist with both his hand and tried to crush it, but at the moment Ryu?s body formed in an instant. The crazed shinobi threw Naruto to the ground leaving a crater. Ryu jumped back and gazed at the dust cloud.

?Oi! We know you are not finished yet, so just come out all ready.?

?I?will?not?LOSE!? Naruto shouted as the dust around him was blown away.

Another Kyuubi tail appeared. Naruto started walking towards Ryu.

?I admire the will of your boy?Kyuubi. Let?s see the rest of those tails!? Ryu shouted.

 The insane shinobi?s arms transformed into a gattling again and started unleashing the contents of chakra propelled metal spikes. The two tails started blocking the spikes as Naruto?s advance continued. Ryu stopped his barrage and his hand turned into it normal form.

?Let us see how you deal with this.? Ryu shouted as a void appeared in the metal palm.

All his metal fingers started glowing each a different color corresponding with an element color.

?Katon, Huton, Doton, Raiton, Suiton!? (Fire element, Wind element, Earth element, Lightning element, Water element.) Ryu shouted.

Lights shot from his fingers into the void.

?Seibun Keta!?(Element Beam) Ryu shout as the ray shot from the void

Naruto watched as the beam came straight towards him. Naruto lifted his hands and used them to block the attack. After the beam ended Naruto looked around to see that parts of the landscape were either drenched in water, of fire, the ground littered with fissures, or trees have been blown down. The demon shinobi looked to see Ryu was powering for another shot. Another dense beam of elements came straight towards Naruto. This time Naruto jumped and started running on top of the beam. Naruto jumped off the beam and tackled ryu to the floor.

?Impressive Kyuubi?? Ryu said.

Naruto started head butting Ryu until he heard the crazed shinobi?s head crack open spilling its contents over the floor. Ryu?s arm grabbed Naruto wrestling him to the ground. The headless shinobi sat on top of Naruto. Ryu head instantly formed.

?The pain?it no longer bothers me. Hmhmh?hahahah?HAHAHAHA.!? Ryu said while plunging his tusks into Naruto?s shoulders.

?AHHHHHHHHHHHH!? Naruto screamed.

?Now to finish you off.? Ryu said while bring his head up to stab Naruto?s face with his tusks.

Naruto went into his subconscious.

?Why am I here stupid fox I need to get back and fight!? Naruto yelled at the caged demon.

?Silence you fool! You are acting on your emotions then acting smart. Let me take over your body and you will surely win.?

???

Naruto started to walk closer to the cage.

?Yes boy? release your body to me.?

The Kyuubi?s claw grabbed Naruto and began pulling him into the cage. Naruto was now able to see the Kyuubi?s full body. The Kyuubi opened his mouth to consume Naruto but before he could a gust of wind shot Naruto out of the cage.

?What is this!?? The Kyuubi yelled.

The weird chakra enveloped Naruto.

?AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!? Naruto screamed as he was blasted out of his subconscious.

The blast sent Ryu flying off him.

?Ooooo. What is this? It is not Kyuubi?s doing.? Ryu said

Naruto stood there quietly

?What are you boy?? Ryu questioned.

The wind around Naruto started spinning around him at an increasing pace almost as if he was a tornado. Naruto looked up at Ryu and started speaking, but his voice was also accompanied by another deeper voice 

?I am the Naruto Uzumaki? Emissary of the Wind.?

?Emissary??

He lifted his arm and started forming a Rasengan without the use of a clone. The wind around him shot into the sphere of chakra. Naruto had to braced his hand with his other to keep control of the immense power the swirling ball in his hand.

?This is for those who I promised.? Naruto said while tears ran down his face.

He took a step towards Ryu. The step he took made the ground below him dissolve. He began running towards Ryu at full speed.

?Let?s do this!? Ryu said while running towards Naruto with his metal arm out in front mimicking Naruto?s Rasengan.

The geography around Naruto was being distorting as he was running. The two lunged at each other and slammed their Rasengans together.

?RASENGAN!? Naruto yelled.

Both warriors were in the air in a stalemate. The ground below them was being destroyed due to the large amount of chakra slashing around. 

?Hinata? Sakura? I promised?? Naruto thought to himself.

He focused on Ryu.

?I promised!? Naruto yelled.

Naruto broke the stalemate and destroyed Ryu?s metallic arm making the crazed shinobi mortal. Naruto then jumped on top of Ryu. 

?Now? stay dead.? Naruto said while lifting his fist.

Ryu saw the look in Naruto?s eyes and the shape of the chakra around him.

?Kyuubi it seems you are weaker than this boy?heh? hmhmh?hahahah?HAH?? Ryu?s Laugh was ended short as Naruto punched through his face.

Naruto could feel the ground on his bloody knuckles. He pulled his fist out of Ryu leaving a hole where the crazed shinobi?s face should have been. Ryu body started transforming back to his normal form. Naruto walked over to Hinata jumping over body parts of Ryu that remained from the fight. Naruto unzipped his jacket and put it on Sakura. He flung the pink haired Kunoichi on his back and picked up Hinata and started to run back to Konoha as quickly as he could.

?Please? don?t die.? Naruto thought to himself while looking at the unconscious kunoichis.

At the Akatsuki?s head quarters Zetsu appeared from the floor. Master they have activated. The Akatsuki leader hand was over Neji?s head.

?Good? Our new member is almost ready to be sent into battle. Isn?t that right Neji??

?Yes? my liege??

?Next time on the season finale of Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! He did his best to protect his village, but losses plague him. Episode 29: A Broken Weapon.


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 15, 2007)

thank god!!! Ryu is dead!!!  awsome chap pugthug thank you for killing ryu and not hinata or sakura!


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Feb 15, 2007)

nice chapter!  I hated Ryu-he was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  This is off topic-but you know-they have electricity in Naruto, and they have television (proved during the chunin exams-anko watched Gaara's squad come in the building from that tower in the center), and if they have all that technology-why dont they have guns?  Neway, that was off topic-but great chapter, cant wait 4 the next 1


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 15, 2007)

finally! ryu is dead finally thank you god! I mean Pugthug!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 16, 2007)

yay hes dead no more colouring his colplicated clothes lol
great chapter
and to anbu squad 7 leader actually the rasengan didnt take very long i kinda made it up as i went along


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Feb 16, 2007)

yea, is u glance at the rasengan, it looks like u took the time to draw really carefully and make the spirals and stuff, either way-great drawing.  You have a talent.


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 16, 2007)

Anbu Squad 7 Leader said:


> nice chapter!  I hated Ryu-he was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  This is off topic-but you know-they have electricity in Naruto, and they have television (proved during the chunin exams-anko watched Gaara's squad come in the building from that tower in the center), and if they have all that technology-why dont they have guns?  Neway, that was off topic-but great chapter, cant wait 4 the next 1


 Yeah that is why I didn't feel out of place giving Ryu a gun. Anyway 29 is finished, and the beginning of next season  finished I just need to do an outline for the sketch and send it to Kory.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 16, 2007)

yay!! great chapter pugthug!!  season 2 here we come!!!


----------



## coondawger (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah its great, i cant wait for the next chapter.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 20, 2007)

talking about waiting for chapters, @coondager: where  is your update?!! we've been *waiting* for toooooooo long!!


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow for some reason it feels like i haven't updated in months here is the new cover:


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2007)

looks interesting!!  whats up wif his right arm?!


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 23, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> looks interesting!!  whats up wif his right arm?!


 He lost it remember so they gave him a prosthetic one (made it look like a puppet arm.)


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 23, 2007)

nice cant wait for the next chapter


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 23, 2007)

gaara hasa one arm!! lol thats kinda cool


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 23, 2007)

I will post the episode within the next few hours still at work ^_^


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2007)

please do!!  the wait has been killing me!!


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 24, 2007)

Well here it is the season finale. MPAA:

*Episode 29*


*Spoiler*: _A broken weapon_ 




*Part 1*

It had been a week since the attack and Gaara had been in the Suna hospital the whole time being monitored. Kankurou and Temari stood outside his hospital door acting as guards. Kankurou looked into the window to see Gaara sitting up then looked back at Temari.

?Do you think he is alright?? Kankurou asked.

?I don?t know? he hasn?t said anything since the attack.? Temari said while looking sadly at the ground.

?I keep having nightmares replaying that day and how I had to sever his arm.?

?I do have nightmares as well only all I hear are Gaara?s agonizing screams. I haven?t slept in a few days just because of it.?

A girl walked up to the door facing the two.

?Is Gaara-Sensei ok??

?He is in a stable condition, but?? Kankurou mutter.

?It is ok Matsuri. Gaara will be just fine. He is strong remember he saved you from the Shiten Shounin.? Temari said while smiling to the young Chunin.

?Right Gaara-Sensei is the best!? Matsuri said while raising her fist in triumph manner.

The two sand siblings laughed at Matsuri?s exuberance.

?Well I am off to help train some academy students so that they can become Genin!? Masturi shouted.

?Good luck!? Temari said while waiving at the young Chunin.

Matsuri was to busy waiving at Temari that she did not know a food cart was going by and slammed right into it. Temari let out a big sigh.

?She is so clumsy, I have no idea how Gaara put up with her.? Temari said while looking at the fallen Chunin covered in hospital food.

A muffled voice came from behind the door.

?Kankurou? Temari??

The two looked at each other and slowly went inside Gaara?s room.

?Yes??

?What is it Gaara??

?I have something to tell you guys.? Gaara said while looking out the window.

Kankurou sat on a chair next to the bed while Temari sat on Gaara?s bed. Gaara lifted his newly made arm out of wood.

?Am I becoming weak??

The two looked at each other. Then back at Gaara.

?No your not Gaara you are as strong as ever.? Temari said nervously.

?Your voice? it trembles with fear?? Gaara said while looking slowly over to Temari.

?Am I too much of a monster in your eyes for you to give me your true opinion and not a false one that is full of fear?? Gaara said while his eyes seem to water.

?It is not that Gaara? it is not fear that keeps me from telling the truth it is sadness. When someone loves another they tell white lies.? Kankuro said while standing out of his chair to pat Gaara on the shoulder.

?Love?? Gaara said under his breath.

He brought both his hands together.

?This arm is an abomination of once was.?

?It is the next best thing to a real one.? Kankurou stated.

?Temari??

?Yes?

?What is the opposite of love??

?Hate.? Temari said while looking confused at Kankurou.

?What do we do to things that we hate??

?We make sure they are never in our life again.?

Gaara put his real hand over the wooden one.

?I hate this ARM!!!? Gaara said while crushing the wooden hand.

?Gaara!? Kankurou and Temari shouted.

He put his hand on the wooden shoulder and started to rip of the arm, which was attached by both regular strings and chakra ones. He then threw the broken splintered arm at the door. Two medical ninja came into the room to investigate the noise.

?What is going on!?

?Nothing! We ask that you please leave us.? Kankurou said.

The two medical ninjas left closing the door. Gaara was now clutching his real shoulder beginning to cry. Temari first reaction was to hug him.

?It is ok Gaara.? Temari said while looking at Kankurou to help her with comforting Gaara.

?Yeah? Gaara see you are so strong you would rather fight an enemy with one arm then stooping to the level of a fake one.?

Gaara stopped crying and regained his composer.

?Fight?? Gaara said while climbing out of bed.

Gaara walked over to the closet and put on his clothes. Due to the attack the right sleeve was missing.

?Kankurou? Temari? I can no longer be the Kazekage??

Their face were shocked at Gaara?s statement

?But? Gaara??

?Gaara why!??

?There is something I must do first.?

?What??

?I must kill those two?they threatened the one precious to me. Until those two lay dead I cannot be the Kazekage because revenge is all that runs through me, which is something a Kage must not have.?
Gaara clenched his fist and at that moment a rumble went across Suna.

?AHHHHHHHHHHHH!? Gaara screamed while moving his hand across his face.

Gaara thrust his arms to his side and another arm formed where his missing one was. Gaara turned around to face his to siblings. Sand was rising into the newly formed arm.

?Wow he made an arm out of sand that is amazing? Temari thought to herself.

Gaara walked over to Kankurou and gave him a nod. Gaara then kissed Temari on the forehead. He then climbed out the window.

?Kankurou? Temari? you can come if you want.?

An odd silence fell on the three and soon after Gaara leapt off to find Sasori and Deidra.

?Should we go after him?? Kankurou asked the still stunned Temari.

She shook off the shock of Gaara?s action.

?He is one we love? we must help him though this to the end.? Temari said glancing at Kankurou.

?Good then lets get going. We have to catch up to him.?


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _A broken weapon_ 




*Part2*

A few days later back in Konoha Naruto was walking up to the gates leaving a trail of blood behind him. The warm crimson liquid was trickling out the sides of Naruto?s mouth.

?Look? I made it.? Naruto said before collapsing on the ground.

The gate guards noticed Naruto on the ground with the others.

?Naruto! Hold on!?

?Get them to the hospital quick!?

Naruto vision was blurry he could see was Kakashi taking him to the hospital.

?Hinata?? Naruto said under his breath before falling unconscious.

Naruto opened his eyes to see he was lying in front of a lake. He looked around to see the mysterious lady playing a harp.

?Oi! Where am I?? Naruto yelled at her.

She stopped playing her harp and elegantly walked over to Naruto. 

?This is the Lake of Emissaries.?

?Lake?of the Emissaries??

?Come with me??

The two walked over to a cave with a stone door keeping it covered. Naruto looked at the door then looked at the lady.

?Well are you going to open it?? Naruto questioned.

?I cannot only Emissaries can.?

Naruto walked to the stone door and started using all his might to open it but with no avail.

?Lady! What the hell? Seriously what the hell? You say I am an Emissary yet the door won?t open.? Naruto said while turning around to see the lady had vanished.

Naruto looked around and could not find her.

?What the fuck! This is so lame! Why can?t I have normal dreams!??

Naruto looked puzzled on how to open it. He took a step back and started punching and kicking the door. Meanwhile outside of Naruto?s dream medical shinobi were watching Hinata and Naruto?s vital signs, as they were the ones injured severely. Tsunade walked into the room seeing the two set upon beds next to each other.

?Hokage-Sama I?I didn?t realize you were here.?

?It is ok? how are these two doing??

?Well their vital signs are good, but there is something odd??

?Odd??

?We had a specialist come in and it seems their minds seem to be on a different wave length than any normal human.?

?Hmmm? the fox??

?That is what I said at first, but it would not explain the Hyuuga girl?s wave lengths to be on the same as his, unless she has a demon inside her.?

?Well she doesn?t? so there must be something else?something we have yet to uncover?? Tsunade said while stroking her chin.

?Are?are?they going to be ok?? Sakura said while knocking on the door.

?They will be fine. Get back to your hospital room you need rest.? Tsunade replied.

?I don?t want to??

?What do you mean ?you don?t want to? I am the Hokage as well as your sensei do as your told.?

?I want to be near Naruto he needs me and I? I need him... Wouldn?t you be the same if Jiraya got hurt protecting you.?

Tsunade looked away and then back at Sakura.

?Bring her bed in her and place it next to Naruto?s.?

?Thank you Tsunade-Sama.?

Sakura noticed Hinata?s closed eyes were twitching.

?Is something wrong with her?? Sakura asked the medical ninja.

?No? no? she is just dreaming.? The medical ninja replied.

Hinata looked around to see she was at a lake

?Where am I? Naruto-Kun where are you?? Hinata said, while tears started to form in her eyes.

?No need to be frightened Water Emissary. This is your sanctuary.? Said a feminine voice behind her.

Hinata spun around to see the mysterious woman standing there.

?Who? who are you??

?My name is irrelevant? but I will tell you I am the keeper of this lake. Now come with me won?t you??

Hinata started walking with the lady around the shore of the lake and she noticed that the water from the lake seemed to move with her. Hinata stopped and put one hand over her mouth and the other on her elbow.

?W?Why is the water following me.? Hinata questioned.

?It is because? you and it are one in the same. You are water and water is you. You are the Water Emissary? Hyuuga Hinata??

?H?How do you know my name??

The masked woman knelt down and touched the lake. Spouts of water slowly rose in the form of the serpents that Hinata used to kill her adversary. The woman pet one and scratched another under its chin.

?Those serpents? I?? Hinata thought to herself.

?The Water has told me everything about you from your birth to now.?

They continued walking, with the water serpents following Hinata as if they were her pets.

?C? could you please explain the Emissary thing to me.? Hinata asked nervously.

?In a bit.? The woman said to Hinata.

Hinata looked back at the serpents that appeared to be happy at the sight of her. She turned back to see the mask woman gone. Hinata dropped to her knees

?Where did you go? I don?t want to be alone...?

Hinata then heard faint yelling and went to investigate. 

?DAMNIT! STUPID DOOR OPEN!? Naruto screamed.

?NARUTO-KUN!? Hinata yelled while running towards Naruto with her arms held out.

?Huh?? Naruto said as he turned to face the unknown cry of his name.

Hinata then held onto Naruto and started crying.

?Naruto-Kun? I was so scared?? 

?Hinata??

Naruto then put his arms around her and stroked the back of her head.

?It is ok? we are all fine.?

Hinata took her face away from Naruto?s chest to look at him. Tears flowed down her face and at that moment the masked woman appeared.

?So? you found each other good??

?Tell us what is going on lady!? Naruto yelled

?Like I said you will need to open the door.?

?I can?t and you know that!?

?You are trying to open it? but you are not using yourself to do so.?

?What the hell are you saying!?? Naruto screamed while still embracing his partner.

Naruto felt Hinata poke his chest softly to get his attention.

?Naruto-Kun she? she told me that I am an Emissary and an Emissary is the element, so she must mean we have to use our element to open it.?

?Right? the element is the key to the door.? Naruto said as he and Hinata let go of each other.

The two walked over to the stone door and placed their hand on it. Both of them closed their eyes and focused on summoning their element. Water shot from the lake and spiraled around Hinata and Wind came from the sky and spiraled around Naruto. The stone door dissolved leaving a path into the cave.

?Well Hinata? guess we go in. Ladies first.? Naruto said while smiling.

?Naruto-Kun?? Hinata said nervously.

?Oh no! I am sorry I meant it in a polite way not a cowardly way. I would never put you in harms way.? Naruto apologized while Hinata blushed.

?There is nothing to fear here so there is no need to worry.? The mysterious masked woman said.

Hinata looked at the woman then back to the cave and started walking in. Naruto began to walk in behind her until he heard the masked woman call him.

?Naruto? before I begin there is something I must tell you.?

?Yeah??

?You share a bond with her? one that is unseen??

?What? I don?t understand.?

?The bond grows stronger as you are together, but will only make it self known when you are separated.? The woman said as she walked into the cave.

?You mean with Hinata? Start making sense.? Naruto said to the masked lady while running inside to catch up.

?With Hinata?? Sakura said.

?They must be having one hell of a dream if it is forcing them to talk.? The medical-nin replied.

Naruto saw Hinata and the woman standing in front of a cave painting.

?What is this?? Hinata questioned

?This painting depicts the apocalypse.?

?A?poca?.lypse?? Naruto said while looking puzzeled

?I think I remember reading this in the old history books awhile ago. The Destruction of the Five Great Nations?? Hinata said softly.

?Then you know how it will unfold. The apocalypse bringer will be wielding the four elements of life. Current the bringer has already completed half of his task..?

?What! What happened to the others?? Naruto screamed

?Fire and Earth were both captured by the Akatsuki.?

?W?who were they?? Hinata asked the white robed woman.

?They are your friends Kiba and Neji.?

Both Hinata and Naruto were shocked.

?Their leader Kuragami is trying to obtain the power to destroy all, but not just to have control over elements, but to complete himself.?

?Complete himself?? Naruto asked.

?Until next time you two??

?Wait! Come back!? Naruto yelled.

The masked woman disappeared.

?Damnit! Get back here what do you mean!? Naruto screamed

?Please come back we have so many questions.? Hinata chimed in

?Now? WAKE UP!?

Naruto and Hinata eyes shot open.

?Damnit!? Hinata yelled

Naruto, Sakura, and the medical ninja looked surprised and Hinata yelling let alone swearing.

?I am sorry? I didn?t mean to, but?? Hinata muffled apology was cut short.

 Naruto had placed his bandage hand on Hinata.

?I know? she is a frustrating one to work with.?

Sakura immediately thought Naruto was talking about her and used her unbroken arm to punch him in the shoulder and stormed out on her crutches. 

?Owww? Sakura can never greet me with a hello.?

Naruto rubbed his arm and looked up and down his body then glanced at Hinata?s body. The both of them were cover head to toe in bandages all that could be seen was their eyes, mouth, and hair.

?Heh? we are so bandaged up we look like mummies.?

Hinata giggled. Shortly after the door to their room swung open violently and Tsunade came walking in.

?NA-RU-TO!!!! I said this was a recon mission not an assault one.?

?I am sorry Tsunade Baa-Chan?

?Naruto if you were not hurt I would swing at you with full force calling me that.?

Naruto had a smirk on his face.

?You three will be confined to Konoha until we find a mission for you.?

Naruto?s smirk disappeared instantly.

?But?but??

?No buts you are staying here and that is final.?

Naruto laid back down in his bed and started mumbling

?Sasuke? hold on? I will come and get you soon enough.?


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _A broken weapon_ 




*Part3*

Back at the former Lightning village a female shinobi came walking into Koji?s room.

?So? I heard rumbles and explosions. Is Ryu ok?? Koji asked.

?Unfortunately, he was killed during a fight with a shinobi named Uzumaki Naruto??

?You mean the Jinchuuriki kid??

?Yes.?

A blacksmith came walking holding a black helmet.

?Koji this helmet was specially made to suit your Byakugan.? The blacksmith said nervously.

The smith carefully placed it in Koji?s hand. Koji started feeling it with his hand as his head was still bandaged keeping him in total darkness. Koji bent forward, while unwrapping his bandages and quickly donning his new helmet. All that could be seen through the eye slits were white from his Byakugan. He got out of the hospital bed and went over to his clothes.

?It is time I finished what I started.? 

At that moment a deep familiar voice came from the hallway.

?Koji??

The masked shinobi spun around to see Sasuke standing there leaning up against the wall.

?You will not be able to fulfill your revenge at your current strength even with the seal and Byakugan. I suggest you stay with the army until then.?

?Sasuke?. if I didn?t know any better I would say you are trying the best to protect your comrades ?the rookie nine.?

A looks of shock went across Sasuke?s face.

?The rookie? nine?? Sasuke said to himself while remembering all the times with them.

Sasuke quickly shook the thought away and stared back at Koji.

?It is more like I am protecting you from acting on impulse rather than acting on logic.?

??Do not undermine me.?

Sasuke got up from the wall and started to walk away. After a few steps he stopped and turned his head.

?You have sealed your fate.?

?I have only sealed theirs.?

Sasuke then turned around and walked backwards slowly with a grin on his face.

?What would you like your tomb stone to say??

?You underestimate my power and abilities.?

Sasuke had already turned around and was about to turn down another hallway.

?I do not under underestimate you? in fact I overestimate you.?

Sasuke start walking again until he felt someone jump on his back. A feminine voice came from the unknown person. 

?You sure know how to get under his skin.? The figure said while nibbling his ear and rubbing his chest.

?Anko? Get off my back?? Sasuke said while starting to unsheathe his sword

?You are no fun?? Anko said while jumping off his back.

?I have training to do with Orochimaru I will see you tonight??

At the Akatsuki headquarters Neji was in the final step before becoming a member of the Akatsuki. The leader stood up from his throne

?Neji? step forward??

Neji slowly walked out of the shadows into the only beam of light in the cave. Neji was now dressed in an Akatsuki robe. His face now had two more cursed markings on the side. A kunai was presented to Neji.

?Take this? and break all former ties.?

Neji took off his forehead protector and with one fell swoop he made a slash through the Konoha symbol.

?Now Neji. Go fulfill your mission and bring the Emissaries to me.?

Neji knelt down and looked at the Akatsuki leader.

?I will not fail??

*End of season one.*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2007)

_subarashi!!_


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 24, 2007)

long and awesome great chapter


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 25, 2007)

when will the next season come out??? that was so awsome!


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 26, 2007)

Hack_Benjamin said:


> when will the next season come out??? that was so awsome!


 I dunno maybe I will do a years worth of fillers. Bwahahahahaha!(Started watching bleach)


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 26, 2007)

If you make fillers I will hunt you down and kill you...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2007)

the fillers are going to be interesting. trust me..


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 26, 2007)

yea they are gonna be cool unlike the naruto ones


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2007)

^ you can say that again!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 27, 2007)

yea they are gonna be cool unlike the naruto ones


----------



## coondawger (Mar 1, 2007)

well i like it, i finnaly got to finish reading it and it was the bomb cant wait for the rest and yeah bleach is the coolest allso.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 1, 2007)

coondawger said:


> well i like it, i finnaly got to finish reading it and it was the bomb *cant wait for the rest* and yeah bleach is the coolest allso.



like we've been waiting for your fan fic for almost a month now eh?


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 1, 2007)

Muhahaha First filler! I did this last night when talking to Kory I was going to wait until I did a final draft, but it was killing me to get this out. I decided to dress Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Hinata into Lupid the third character's clothing. Sasuke looks the best imo, and 2 minutes ago I got Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 from Japan. Can't wait to play it and the game box is soooo tiny and smells like Japan...well if Japan has a distinct smell...which has to be the smell of awesome.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 2, 2007)

nice narutos face looks awesome there


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 2, 2007)

nice narutos face looks awesome there


----------



## little11 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey, finished reading your FF and its great! keep it up! 

And yes I stole one of your covers (Im trying to learn photoshop and your pic was perfect to train on) hope you dont mind  will post the result here so you can take it if you want to.


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 2, 2007)

I have got to say that is pretty cool. Only thing that would need a touch up is the outline around Ryu because you see those little speks of white.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 2, 2007)

the fillers are nice!


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks I am thinking of doing a bleach on next.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 2, 2007)

please do!!


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG! I have to do 100 missions to get awakened Hinata she is like the second to last character to get... curse you Nintendo... CURSE YOU!!!! Unfortunately Hinata must be put on hold because I need to get you guys a few more filler before the next season is released.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 3, 2007)

^ you must be really enjoying this game! who's the last character to be unlocked?


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 3, 2007)

Well the last character unlocked mission wish is Sasuke: Cursed Seal 2 I spent a good potion of my time just doing like 5 so I got like 95 missions to do T_T. Damnit I didn't learn how to save in the game now I am back to square 1... only 99 more to go. First mission was easy because I got to be Hinata this time and I know how to school people with her.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 4, 2007)

now i want a naruto game, ill have to wait for the wii one


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 4, 2007)

But...it lack...Hate...I mean Hinata. Though the commercial for the Shippuuden game was freaking hilarious.


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry for the double post I just want to show everyone I am not dead. Taisen 4 and the filler manga have been keeping me occupied. Filler manga should be up either tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## Lamb-chan (Mar 8, 2007)

Your story is great and Beautifully written. I can't wait for more.


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks I love when I get new readers season 2 will be great! Love, Action, Suspence, Drama, and everything else a fic should have and yes that includes a lemon scene!


----------



## coondawger (Mar 9, 2007)

i havent been ignoring you guys but i have been really busy like i have no time to do anything exept work and stuff, plus my best friend i found out, is talking behind my back and stuff and im in a really bad situatin right now and i just dont have time to do much but i promise i will as soon as i can ok. sorry for the loooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggg wait ok, really, but i promise i will post as soon as possible, and please countinue this fantastick fanfic it rocks, bye guys.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 9, 2007)

wtf? coondawger? you aren't updating yet?! noooo!!!i had my hopes up!  i even made a post on your thread! 
well, it had better be worth the wait or else.. 
nah just kidding. 
but make it worth the wait okay...


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 9, 2007)

*ZOMG filler manga*

w00t last of fillers I know it was short, but hell I want to get on with the story so tough luck for you filler lovers!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 9, 2007)

omg! yay!! i've been waiting for this!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 9, 2007)

nice as filler lol bleach


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 10, 2007)

Behold the all powerful "Season 2" MPAA:



*Episode 30*


*Spoiler*: _Enslavement of a Bijuu_ 




Three Shinobi stood on top of an enormous tree that overlooked the whole forest. One of them broke the silence.

?Hey?Koji what the hell is it that we are looking for. There has to be something better to do than sitting in a tree like monkeys?

?We are looking for a Bijuu?

?What is a Bijuu??

The female sound ninja, Noki, quickly ended Kaiba?s sentence by chiming in.

?It is one of the 9 legendary demons that plagues the lands.?

?So?we are going to seal it?? Kaiba questioned

?Yes? in Koji? Noki replied

?Why? He is already powerful enough to take down Kages with no problem.?

?A kid named Naruto has the strongest Bijuu sealed inside of him, so powerful he killed Ryu and when I face him I do not want to be unprepared if that Bijuu?s power is released.? Koji muffled voice rang through his helmet.

?So?do you have any leads on where this demon might be?? Kaiba asked.

?That traveling merchant that we killed said an ancient monster lived around this tree.?

All of a sudden a loud screech filled the air. Koji went to the edge of one of the trees branches to find that a huge reptilian monster was headed straight toward him. He quickly glanced back at Noki.

?Which Bijuu is this?? He asked.

?It is the four tailed demon? Yonbi.?

Koji sharply looked down the tree only to see it jump over him and land on the top of the tree with them.

?Who dares trespass on Yonbi?s territory??

Koji looked up at the gigantic Bijuu.

?Your executioner?

The Bijuu let out a reptilian laugh.

?Hahaha?the puny human thinks he can call himself a Bijuu?s executioner.?

Koji took off his cloak and tossed it aside.

?Enough of the dialog Bijuu?

The monster started rushing towards Koji at a tremendous speed for its size. Leaves from the gigantic tree started falling due to the tremors each footstep the Bijuu took. The Bijuu took one swipe at Koji, but during mid swing a maelstrom of needled pierced the Bijuu?s eye. The Bijuu started flailing around recovering from Kaiba?s sneak attack. Noki then descended from above the Bijuu with a large weapon, which resembled a scythe. She landed on the Bijuu?s back and swung the scythe around the Bijuu?s neck with the blade hovering only a few centimeters from its soft exposed throat.
Yonbi then shot one of his arms out and pinned Koji to an adjacent tree branch. Koji actually let him pin him so negotiations can begin.

?Bijuu? Surrender your power or you will never see this world ever again.?

?You fought well for a humans, but you fail to realize that you are under my terms.?

Kaiba started his advance to the Bijuu, but out of the bark shot a tail impaling the young shinobi in the process.

?Humph? humans? what a pathetic race? I am surprised your kind have lived this long.?

Just then another tail shot through Noki?s stomach making her drop the scythe and fall off of Yonbi?s back.

?Your comrades died easily and you expect to live.? Yonbi said while squeezing Koji tighter 

?Comrades? I could hardly call those week fools comrades. Let me go and lets fight.? Koji replied.

?Humph?you seem so sure of yourself, but I can tell behind that mask of yours you are trembling.?

?On the contrary my thickheaded Bijuu.? 

?So then what are you hiding under that mask??

?You wouldn?t believe me if I told you.? Koji said.

?I left you alive for to long.? Yonbi said as he crushed Koji.

The Bijuu looked around the top of the tree incase there were more trespassers

?What a nuisance.? Yonbi grunted.

Yonbi then heard clapping behind him. Koji came walking out of the shadows.

?Good show I expected nothing less from a Bijuu.?

?How did you?a clone??

?Why yes, you actually got it. I guess Bijuu?s have some smarts after all.? Koji mocked.

?Human I suggest you bit your tongue before it gets you into further trouble.?

?Enough? I came to defeat you.?

Koji raised his arms slowly and put his hands together.

?Byakugan!? Koji yelled at the top of his lungs.

?Oh? it seems we have a gentle fist user?hmhmhm you surprise me at every turn little one.?

Koji leapt into the air, while Yonbi shot all his tails at the masked shinobi. Koji kicked two out of the way and landed on one to jump off to the final tail to run down to the monster. Koji pulled his arm back and thrust his palm into Yonbi forcing the Bijuu out of the tree to fall on the ground below. A huge rumble was felt for miles when the Bijuu connected to the ground. Koji walked to the edge of the tree to look down at the cloud of dust.

?Oi! Yonbi? you ready to surrender??

At that moment a light shined from the cloud and an energy beam shot out towards Koji. Koji stuck his right hand out and stopped the beam as it touched his hand. The masked shinobi clenched his fist and dispelled the beam.

?Hmmm? You are no ordinary human are you??

?I was formerly a human.?

?Well then? I guess it is time I no longer went easy on you.?

The tree started rumbling under Koji?s feet.

?Huh??

Tails shot out from the bark hitting Koji into the air and started slashing at him leaving deep wounds. Koji fell out of the tree and while he fell Yonbi stood at the bottom of the tree with his mouth open waiting to eat Koji. The elite Sound warrior fell right into Yonbi?s mouth. The Bijuu swallowed and started climbing back up the gigantic tree, which he nested in. Before Yonbi could reach the top and explosion came from his back with Koji leaping out of the smoke. Koji landed and was panting due to the lack of air in the monster. Koji was covered in his and the demon?s blood. He then looked back at the monster. The gapping hole in the demon?s back made Yonbi weak, so his grip from the tree loosened and The Bijuu fell back to the ground. In short breathes the gigantic reptilian start speaking.

?You? art not human?you? are a demon? yourself? one that does not belong in this world.?

?You finally realize that.?

?You are as strong as me, why would you need me to be sealed in you.?

?With you I will have double my current power and I will kill him without any trouble and fulfill my revenge on the Hyuuga clan?

?Him???

?Yes a boy??

?A boy is stopping you from killing the Hyuuga clan??

?He is accompanied by an old adversary of yours.?

Yonbi looked shocked.

?Impossible! You do not mean??

?Yes?Kyuubi.?

?I will grant you my power and together our revenge will be complete.?

Koji disappeared and reappeared with the bloody Noki.

?Make yourself useful woman and begin the sealing technique??

?Yes? sir? Noki said while forming hand seals to the technique that would be her end and Koji?s new beginning.

Neji was walking through halls of the Akatsuki head quarters ready to leave, but he then heard a girl screaming for help. The shinobi walked towards the scream to investigate it.

?It is coming from the prison cells.? Neji thought to himself.

He came to the door that lead to the prison area and heard a familiar voice scream.

?Stop it?please someone help me!? The voice cried out.

Neji contemplated for a few minutes on whether to open the door. He finally reached for the handle, but the door opened and Hidan walked out. Neji looked inside to see Hanabi chained up with torn clothes.

?Neji Nee-San help? me?? Hanabi cried at her cousin.

He gave a sharp glance at his main branch cousin and shut the door. Leaving Hanabi in total darkness

?NEJI!!!!? Hanabi screamed.

Hidan started to walk away until Neji grabbed Hidan?s collar and shoved him to the wall. He just stared at Hidan and during that time no words spoken, but the rage in Neji?s eyes said everything. Hidan had a smirk on his face.

?Well it was fun while it lasted.? He said while moving Neji?s hand out of the way and walked off laughing. 

Neji watched Hidan disappear into the shadows of the dark hallway.

?You will be next?? Neji said as he left to find Hinata and Naruto.

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! ?This is sooo lame why do we have to stay here?? ?Idiot it is your fault you and Hinata just had to bring attention to us? ?N-N-Naruto-Kun, I am sorry? ?It?s ok. Well I guess we can rest?hey Hinata maybe we can get a hold of some sake again.? ?N-Naruto-Kun!? ?Again! What do you mean again! You guys DRINK!? ?I shouldn?t have said that. Sakura-Chan stay back?don?t come any closer. AHHHHHHHHHH!? 

?Episode 31: Rest and Relaxation!? ?How can I relax with Sakura around!??


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 10, 2007)

the wait is now over!!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 10, 2007)

woo awesome i never liked that koji guy worse than ryu


----------



## Uzimakikyuubi666 (Mar 11, 2007)

hey I'm not done reading yet, but this is preaty good... I like it when peaple recieve serious injuries, and also when someone other than naruto and sakse is important. keep up the good work!


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 13, 2007)

Cool thanks for liking it. God this next cover seems is a bitch, so close to finishing the line art for it.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 14, 2007)

thats cool i wont be on msn much during the week days any more (stupid mum)
but you can still email the covers to me


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 15, 2007)

Lame you oh well you got time I have been having to much fun in the fanart section and haven't been writing ^_^


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 15, 2007)

nani?!

*locks missile @ pugthug's house and initiates countdown*

you've got very little time left!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 15, 2007)

no dont then there will be no more episodes


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 15, 2007)

Not counting serac, this is the best fanfic I've ever read.
And, I love your sig, but where's that screen shot of Hinata from?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 15, 2007)

^ that's what a lot of people have been asking! it's not a scene in the manga and it's not from the anime!


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 15, 2007)

Muhahaha I will never tell you gotta find out for yourselves. Well I guess I should start writing now because I can't think of anything else to do in the Fanart section Since I did bowling, basket ball, and soccer.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been staring at that Avatar and sig for hours, and every time I look at it, I'm more and more convinced that it's not Hinata, just from how the face and hair are drawn along with skin tone, though it's a striking similarity.  It's definitely a screen cap from an anime, judging by the color scheme.  My Guess is someone got creative, photoshopped the eyes and added subtitles.
That, or we're taking fanfic to a whole new level and animating it....


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 15, 2007)

Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen anime FTW! It would give people what they want violence, nudity, and NaruHina.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 15, 2007)

LoL if I had any talent to animate on my comp and didn't have to work, I'd be all over making that for ya.  Well, no drawing talent either so someone else can do that.

All I can do is edit English well.  I suppose I could voice act for an annoying character though.

Well if I ever win the Lotto I'm all over it.

(still dodging the screen cap question I see... grrr)


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 15, 2007)

MrBradMan said:


> LoL if I had any talent to animate on my comp and didn't have to work, I'd be all over making that for ya.  Well, no drawing talent either so someone else can do that.
> 
> All I can do is edit English well.  I suppose I could voice act for an annoying character though.
> 
> ...


 lol you can be one of the two Lightning shinobi that Naruto and Hinata stole clothes from. I am so bringing those guys back this season.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 15, 2007)

OMG I nearly laughed my soft drink out of my nose when I thought of putting my voice to the lightning shinobi who lost their clothes.  That was perhaps my favorite scene along with them getting drunk at the bar, even topping the fight.

I was surprised to see the girls losing clothing during that fight though, so reminiscent of Mahou Sensei Negima!


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 15, 2007)

MrBradMan said:


> OMG I nearly laughed my soft drink out of my nose when I thought of putting my voice to the lightning shinobi who lost their clothes.  That was perhaps my favorite scene along with them getting drunk at the bar, even topping the fight.
> 
> I was surprised to see the girls losing clothing during that fight though, so reminiscent of Mahou Sensei Negima!


 Never seen that anime is it good?  And well Sakura was the only one without clothes Hinata no longer had that gigantic coat on her during that time.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 16, 2007)

lol as 
have you ever played the PIaNO?
lol we would get so sued fofr making an anime of this


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 16, 2007)

Pugthug said:


> Never seen that anime is it good?  And well Sakura was the only one without clothes Hinata no longer had that gigantic coat on her during that time.



Mahou Sensei Negima
 Recommendation: Manga
 The anime, though it has it's moments really doesn't capture the full flow and spirit of the manga.  Not to mention they've got 2 animes for it with skewed storylines and some characterization conflict.

The main character, a 10 year old mage, seems to accidentally blow away girls clothing as a running gag, though, it somehow syncs into the manga seamlessly though


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 23, 2007)

presenting the newest cover

yea i know i need practice with the font


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 23, 2007)

it is really nice!!

Pugthug, when are you going to release the next chapter?


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 23, 2007)

Soon I have to ditch my Naruto of Warcraft art everyone wants to see then T_T. Oh well story comes first I really have good Ideas for the future


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 24, 2007)

w00t sorry for the wait peeps I hope you like this episode ^_^ oh yeah Kory I still want to keep the numbers the same ^_^ so this is 31 not 2. MPAA:

*Episode 31*


*Spoiler*: _Rest and Relaxation_ 




?Naruto? You have to stop making a habit of ending up in the hospital every time I return.? Jiraiya said disappointedly.

?It is not like a plan it.? Naruto replied.

Jiraiya looked at Hinata and stroked his chin.

?So what happened to you?? He asked.

?I was hit by the enemy?s attack protecting Naruto?? Hinata replied while blushing.

Jiraiya quickly darted towards Naruto?s side and whispered into his ear. Hinata and Sakura stared at the two to try to make out what they were whispering to each other.

?Oi! What the hell I train you for almost 3 years and other people are protecting you.?

?Hey I was fine. In fact I threw myself in front of the attack first.?

Jiraiya?s face changed to a smirk and he started chuckling

?So?are you that good in bed that you make women risk their lives for you.?

?Ero-Sennin!? Naruto yelled as he punched Jiraiya in the face sending him into the wall right next to the door.

?Ho?hmhm I guess it is to sensitive of a subject to talk around the ladies then. Next time then.? Jiraiya said while standing up rubbing his bruised nose.

?Ero-Sennin? Just get out of here!? Naruto said in an annoyed tone.

The Legendary Sannin left the room and his laughter was heard as he walked down the hall.

?What did he tell you Naruto-Kun?? Hinata asked.

?It was nothing, besides if I told you there is the chance you might faint and today we get out of this hospital and I don?t want to stay in here longer.?

Hinata blushed at the thought of what the author of ?Icha Icha? series might have said about her and Naruto. A few moments later Tsunade walked into the room holding a clipboard.
?Well everyone seems to be healthy and your wounds have healed; however, your clothes were not able to be as lucky as you guys were.?

?So?we have no clothes?? Sakura asked.

?Precisely; however, we were able to get these clothes.? Tsunade said while passing clothes to Hinata and Sakura.?

Sakura Face was stunned at what she was holding. Hinata blushed as he held the clothes close to her.

?I know? I know, but you are going to have to wear these until you find new clothes.?

Sakura Shock off her stunned looked!

?These?these?ARE NARUTO OLD CLOTHES!!!!!?

Hinata had already put on the jacket; however, due to her figure she could not close it leaving her bandaged torso exposed. Hinata started thinking to herself while becoming cozy with his jacket, with a big smile on her face.

?This smell like Naruto.?

?Tsunade Baa-Chan what about me??

?Well your clothes are still somewhat intact, but no where near functional in a battle; however they are enough to get you to a store.? Tsunade answered.

Tsunade tossed a bag at Naruto.

?Here is some money, now get out of here and get some new clothes.?

The three left the hospital and started walking to the shops. Once they walked into the store Naruto shouted and thrust his fist out.

?Team orange is here!?

?Idiot!? Sakura said has she hit Naruto on the head.

They looked around and saw Jiraiya sitting in the clothing section near the changing room.

?ERO-SENNIN! What are you doing here!?? Naruto shouted.

?Tsunade asked me to watch over you guys for a bit? well more like forced me to.?

?I know what that is like.? Sakura thought to herself.

?Oh one thing before I forget. Sakura I found this earlier it seems like it belonged to you. I made some alterations to make it more?flexible? you know for fighting.?

?You mean like made it skimpier, Ero-Sennin.? Naruto said while nudging Jiraiya with his elbow

?Psh? why do you always make it sound like I am always a?a??

?Pervert? well because you are!?

?Sakura will you please try it one I am sure you will like it better than Naruto?s clothes.?

?I would put on anything to get out of these, so give them to me.? Sakura said while grabbing the clothes and walking into a changing room.

?Hinata lets go look for some new clothes, ok??

?Yes??

Sakura was looking at herself in the mirror inside the changing room with only the top half of her outfit on. 

I haven?t seen this shirt since the time I became a Genin. 

Sakura spun around to see the flames on both the front and back with the Kanji words saying fighting spirit. She the picked up the bottom part of the outfit and examined it in her hands

?Well? I guess I will never escape shorts.?

She finished putting on the shorts as well as a skirt that went along with it. The moment she looked into the mirror she was overcome with excitement.

?THIS IS SO CUTE!!!?

Jiraiya was still sitting outside with a smirk on his face.

?Well that is one down time to check on the others.? He said while getting up.

?How about this Hinata? Does it look good?? Naruto asked as he was showing off the outfit he picked out.

Jiraiya walked over just to be disappointed in what Naruto picked out.

?Naruto?you have no sense of style at all do you?? 

?Hey! It looks cool to me.?

?It is bright yellow! I let the orange thing go, but you look like a banana in this!? Jiraiya shouted.

Jiraiya rummaged through some clothes and threw a black outfit at Naruto.

?It is time you dressed like a true Shinobi.?

Naruto walked off to the dressing room mumbling.

?Stupid Ero-Sennin I like orange. Hehe I will use some of my old clothes and alter this.?

Hinata looked around and back at Jiraiya.

?What? You want clothes advice too? Well?due to your?figure you need to wear a vest or something open.?

Hinata scanned around until she saw a vest. She pulled it out and showed Jiraiya.

?You got to be kidding me.? Jiraiya said while staring at the dark orange vest with one sleeve.

?It is the only color they had.?

?God damn I hate orange.? Jiraiya thought to himself.

She then found a pair of black pants. Jiraiya hit his forehead with his hand. 

?She just copied Naruto?s old color scheme.? He thought to himself.

Jiraiya walked over to a ninja armor section and pulled out some chain mail and an arm guard. He then tossed the armor at Hinata.

?Cover that exposed arm with this and wear this under your vest instead of a shirt.?

?Thank you!? Hinata said while running to the changing room.

?I swear these damn kids can?t do anything for themselves.? Jiraiya said letting out a sigh of relief.

?So you got stuck babysitting them huh?? A familiar voice chimed in.

Jiraiya spun around in his chair to examine where the voice came from.

?Hey Kakashi, you would not mind keeping watch of these kids? I need to go do some research.?

?No problem. I haven?t seen my students in awhile.? Kakashi replied.

Not even a second after Kakashi agreed Jiraiya was gone leaving his seat swirling. Kakashi stopped the seat and sat down in front of the changing room. A few minutes had passed and all three doors swung open revealing the new team 7 and their new clothes. Naruto had taken the swirl from his back and arm and attached it to his new black clothes. Sakura held out her hand with her fingers forming the victory sign. Hinata?s door then immediately slammed shut. Naruto turned his head.

?Hinata? Oi! You ok?? Naruto said while knocking on the door.

?It?it?doesn?t fit.?

?You said that last time and you were fine.?

At that moment Naruto could feel that Jiraiya was near by.

?Ero-Sennin? I already know what your thinking??

?Hehe? boy just admit it!? Jiraiya said while popping out from behind a coat rack

?Naruto? you must choose your words carefully. Especially around people like Jiraiya?? Kakashi said very calmly.

?And you?? Naruto said.

?Wha!? Me? No??

?You are thinking about it aren?t you?? Naruto said

?Damnit! Only because you are talking about it!? Kakashi said while standing up with his fist raised. 

Sakura had a confused look on her face as she was trying to interpret what the three might have been talking about. Hinata finally unlatched her door and slowly swung it open. Naruto was speechless at the sight of his new teammates attire. Jiraiya quickly pulled out a pen and paper and started scribbling on it while muttering what he was writing.

?Hehe ?The young hero then looked in awe at the beauty of his once childhood friend who had now bloomed into a woman.? This is going to be one great story once I finish it! It will rival my ?Icha Icha? series! However it still lacks something?yes?nudity!?

?I must admit that is a great outfit for you.? Kakashi complemented the Kunoichi.

Sakura then looked down at her own chest and touched it in dismay.

?Suddenly I feel cute isn?t going to cut it anymore.? Sakura thought to herself.

Hinata was blushing the whole time until Kakashi stood up and broke everyone?s shock. 

?Ok, everyone has got clothes now. Since I know you all have been in the hospital and have lacked proper showers. I say we should hit up the bathhouse so as not to stink up the new clothes.?


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Rest and Relaxation_ 




All three agreed and they headed out to the new destination. They finally reached the bathhouse and noticed a sign:

Due to the recent attack on Konoha the bathhouse is temporarily shared as to conserve water.

?There is no way I am sharing a bath with Naruto. Don?t you agree Hinata?? Sakura said.

Hinata started blushing knowing she had a tough choice to make.

?Si?Sin?Since Sakura is not going in I will stay out here with her until you are done.?

Naruto let out a sigh and walked in with Kakashi.

?Idiot Naruto! No way do I want to see him naked let alone him see me.? Sakura said to Hinata while waiting their turn.

Kakashi and Naruto already were in towels walking up the sliding door. They slid the doors open and saw three familiar figures.

?Oi! Naruto I see you got out of the hospital.? Shikamaru shouted

?Hey Naruto I brought some food!? Chouji said.

?The water is warm.? Ino shouted.

?Woah?woah?woah?why is Ino in here!?

?It is a shared bath dumbass what do you expect.? Shikamaru said.

?But why would Ino even consider!??

?Ah it seems with the attack and all we didn?t get to explain everything that happened while you were gone. Well to make everything short because it is too troublesome to tell everything, but Chouji and Ino are together. And well I could careless if she saw me nude and vice versa.?

For the rest of the bath time Naruto felt awkward and could not enjoy relaxing having a girl he knew in the bathhouse with him.

?Naruto! You look tense eat some of these they will calm you down.? Chouji said as he passed Naruto a rice ball.

Naruto ate it and instantly felt relaxed. Shikamaru, Chouji, and Ino left the bathhouse leaving Kakashi and Naruto finally able to relax. The door closed behind the team Shikamaru smirked and at that moment each team member exploded into a puff of smoke. Jiraiya then waived the smoke away and still had the smirk on his face.

?There a perfect set-up for a chapter in my new novel.?

Naruto got up from the bath and walked over to a long chair, laid on it, and closed his eyes. Kakashi looked at how much time passed.

?Wow Sakura and Hinata must be angry we have been in here so long.?

Kakashi got up and tried waking Naruto up.

?Oi! Wake up! It is the girls turn to take a bath.?

Naruto started talking in his sleep.

?I am going to be Hokage one day?Believe it??

?Believe it?? Kakashi said as he nudged Naruto more.

Kakashi grabbed Naruto and tried to move him, but Naruto would not budge. Kakashi started to think Naruto was doing this on purpose so he could see his teammates nude.

?Well Naruto if that is how you want it to happen then good luck. I know a punch from Sakura will work as smelling salts to you.?

Kakashi got dressed and walked out.

?You guys are done?? Sakura asked.

Kakashi nodded with a smile that could be seen behind his mask.

?Where is Naruto-Kun?? Hinata said while blushing.

?He is around.?

The two Kunoichi?s walked in and got undressed and wrapped towels around themselves. Naruto started waking up from his drugged induced sleep.

?Wha?what happened? Was that a dream?? Naruto said while standing holding his towel to keep it up.

Naruto then heard two familiar voices and the sliding door opened revealing Sakura and Hinata talking together entering the bath area.

?So all it takes is eating sweets and I can have b?? Sakura stopped at the site of Naruto.

Sakura?s eyes hardened.

?NARU??

Naruto help up his hands as if he was a thief caught.

?Woah! Wait let me explain I fell asleep I wasn?? Naruto stopped mid sentence as he felt a draft.

Naruto looked down to he that the towel was now around his ankles. Hinata had already fainted with a smile on her face with a nosebleed. Sakura had a fist ready to punch him until she too caught glimpse of Naruto. The blonde Shinobi took this chance at a stunned Sakura and fainted Hinata and grabbed his clothes while running out of the bathhouse. Naruto stopped running to put on his clothes. Kakashi then appeared behind him.

?I am surprised you escaped. You were a fool to think you could get a peek at them.?

?What I didn?t stay in there on purpose. It must have been that food!?

At that moment the two heard laughing.

?Hahaha Naruto that was great you should have seen the look on your face.? Jiraiya said popping from around the corner laughing.

?You bastard you almost got me killed!?

Naruto lunged at Jiraiya, but was held back by Kakashi.

?Kakashi make sure they all get rest tonight. Tomorrow I want to start their training.

Naruto?s anger turned into excitement. 

?Training cool! What new stuff are you going to teach me!??

The three then heard footsteps followed by a noise of something being dragged.

?Huh?? Kakashi said while loosening his grip on Naruto.

Sakura came from around the corner dragging Hinata. Naruto hid behind Kakashi at the site of his teammate.

?Sakura don?t hurt me!?

?It is ok Naruto I heard everything.?

Jiraiya leaned over to Kakashi and whispered.

??and saw everything.?

Sakura gave a hard glance to Jiraiya laughing with Kakashi and punched Jiraiya in the face sending him flying down the street. Sakura then looked at Naruto.

?Well Hinata needs to be woken up again. Got any left?? Sakura asked.

?Yeah here you go?? Naruto said as he passed the last of the smelling salts at Sakura.

Sakura ripped the package and placed it under Hinata?s nose. Suddenly Hinata?s eyes shot open and the spectacle of Hinata running in pain commenced.

Meanwhile near the Akatsuki hide out. Gai, Lee, Tenten, and Sazanami were searching for clues on where to find their comrade.

?Guh?without Neji it is hopeless finding anything including even him!? Tenten said while letting out a long sigh.

?Don?t worry Tenten we will find him!? Lee said while walking backwards in front of her.

?I hope we find some enemies I am ready to show of my skills!? Sazanami said while unsheathing his sword.

?Gai-sensei you believe we will find Neji right??

?Sure with strong men like you and me nothing is impossible.?

In a cave above their position the Akatsuki members planned on how to deal with the intruders.

?I will deal with them.? Kakuzu stated.

?Fine then g?? The Akatsuki leader was interrupted.

?Let me go I haven?t done much at all.? A voice rang out from the corner of the cave.

?Fine then go and get rid of them Seiatsu.? The leader replied.

The Blue haired Akatsuki member left the cave to fight the Konohan shinobi.

?Humph, I can?t believe your sending a weak rookie to do this.? Kakuzu said in a disappointed tone.

?Mind your tongue Kakuzu. It would be best to watch the fight before judging a fellow Akatsuki member.? 

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! One of grace and might appears. Episodes 32: The Azul Warrior.?


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 25, 2007)

ohh cool as and funny 
ok i will continue the numbers like you said


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 25, 2007)

great chapter!


i want to see their new attires!


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 25, 2007)

Next Cover will be them in their new clothes. ^_^


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah!! can't wait for the next cover!


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 25, 2007)

Hopefully the cover will be easier than the last one T_T


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 25, 2007)

Haha - poor Sakura.  She must have been... um, scared?  LoL way better than the potty humor Kishi used in the first few episodes.

Hinata you dork, stop fainting and make a move.  Or stop moving and make a faint! Whatever works =D

Good Job P.T., Once again proving there are good fics out there.


----------



## mymove (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow!! Loved the story so far took a while to read it all though.  I liked the humor added in the scenes and the latest episode was great.  Your doing a good job of keeping the attitudes of the characters, we know how important that was to you.  My only complaint is that you need to re-read your writing before submitting it.  Sometimes you add extra words or forget others and you forget to make the words plural or have plural words where there shouldnt be but all in all great job! And who knows maybe Kishimoto will considering making this like an off topic filler-type thing.


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah I don't have a beta reader...well the one I do have is always off doing stuff so if anyone wants to beta let me know.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 25, 2007)

*raises hand*

Or you could just post, then re-read and edit.  That's what I do, or rather started doing.


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 25, 2007)

It is always better to have someone else read it. because the writers knows what is going on and can pass over stuff.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 25, 2007)

That's why I post first! =D

Reading text in the reply box makes it tough to spot grammar and syntax errors, but when I reread it a few times in the post, I can spot those mistake far more clearly.  Plus reader comments help alot.

 I did this short flashback sequence that confused everyone because of the order I sorted it in, so I edited it and received a better reception.  *shrug*

Writing in the forums is really just to get story out there anyway.  None of us are looking to be professional writers or such, I suppose.  Opposition always rears its head, even for the best published authors, but we're all writing because it's fun, in my opinion.

I check around the site everyday in the afternoon and late evening, so if you need someone for proofreading, feel free to send it down.


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 25, 2007)

If you have some form of instant messaging that would be great!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 25, 2007)

oh... crap...

um, I think I have an AIM account and yahoo messenger lying around somewhere, though I only ever used aim express because every aim messenger I downloaded screwed itself up.

PMs would get to me faster than anything else.  I'll dig up the info I have and send it to you in a PM


----------



## Eureka (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm... I can be your Betareader as well, if you like... Basically ill just go over the fic, adding commas, and suggestions/comments wherever I feel like it. Sound good?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 26, 2007)

hey pugthug, i could help! you even have my windows live ID so that part is sorted out! just let me know if you need any help..


----------



## mymove (Mar 26, 2007)

Bummer....
New Update isnt ready....
Oh well hope it gets up soon, and your not running into any complications with anything....
Good luck...


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry I was working on my NAruto of Warcraft webcomic all day, now I am working on the cover >_< I at least have a few pages down for the story.


----------



## mymove (Mar 26, 2007)

Eeh Its okay, Dont even trip!! Whats the site for your webcomic?? I'm sure that would be just as kool to look as your story for naruto.  Any wayz cant wait till the story is ready!!
Lol you must check this site every like hour huh?!?! 
Any way 
--late kid


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 27, 2007)

I haven't started it yet. You can see them in fanart. I want to start it when I at least have 10 colored fanworks. If anyone else wants in on helping make the site let me know. I thinking of calling it Narutogamers.com or w/e is availible at that time.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 28, 2007)

helloooo im at school but i will be on tomorrow afternoon hows things


----------



## mymove (Mar 29, 2007)

I dont know if it's me but it's taking forever for you to post the next installment and i just dont want this fanfic to die like people say a lot others do...... Even still i'll be checking in later for the new update but if it aint there i'll just keep waiting......hopefully for not too long though


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 29, 2007)

mymove said:


> I dont know if it's me but it's taking forever for you to post the next installment and i just dont want this fanfic to die like people say a lot others do...... Even still i'll be checking in later for the new update but if it aint there i'll just keep waiting......hopefully for not too long though


 lol it has only been 5 days since I posted the latest chapter.Did you happen to over look it?


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 29, 2007)

fantastic work enjoyed each part


----------



## mymove (Mar 31, 2007)

Yea i saw it .....
I guess i was used to the other fanfic i'm reading, because that one is updated like every day to every two days.....
anyway......guess i'll be waiting then


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 31, 2007)

mymove said:


> Yea i saw it .....
> I guess i was used to the other fanfic i'm reading, because that one is updated like every day to every two days.....
> anyway......guess i'll be waiting then


 Yeah unfortunately I work on other things and no longer have the luxury of updating at that same rate. Also I like my episodes to be long and full of content. Also don't forget I love doing covers for all my chapters ^_^


----------



## Corey45 (Mar 31, 2007)

Cant wait for your update..ive always been a fan of your fics and artwork btw the naruto convention made me laugh.  Well i hope you update soon and keep up the good work.


----------



## mymove (Mar 31, 2007)

Thats true i forgot about the color pictured covers.....
And yea the longer chapters do add a better effect


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2007)

agreed. this is the best fanfic around!!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Apr 4, 2007)

i may not have a mouse or keyboard but i do have a wiimote. whats been happening


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2007)

^ you know, I've been thinking about the same thing. this is like the longest wait in my life for a new chapter!


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 4, 2007)

Sit tight guys, PugThug's update will come soon enough.  He's like super visual with his story.  The artwork's more than worth it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2007)

i know, i know. it's the exitement that's killing me!


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok... Ok... unfortunately I am going to have to abandon covers for every chapter, because I want to get my webcomic going, but need more comics before I start. The next episode is done, so will someone want to beta this or do you guys don't mind errors here and there?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 8, 2007)

i wont mind beta_ing_ it.


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 8, 2007)

Well pick up on MSN >_<


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 8, 2007)

aiight!


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry about the lack of a cover or a completed one here is the rough draft:

MPAA:



*Episode 32*


*Spoiler*: _The Azul Warrior_ 



*Part1*

The clouds over the fire country darkened as rain started to pour. Naruto, Hinata and Sakura had already retreated indoors for the day.

?Wow?something is strange about this rain.? Naruto said while looking out the sliding glass door of his apartment.

?Yeah it came out of nowhere.? Sakura said while putting a finger on her chin.

?I remember hearing stories told by my grandfather about how rain symbolized the coming of something terrifying.? Hinata said while sitting on Naruto?s couch.

Naruto turned around and made a muscle.

?Well if anything comes we can sure handle it right, Hinata!?

Hinata started to blush while giving a nod.

?Well enough of the rain talk. Let?s make dinner so we can get to bed early because we got training tomorrow.? Sakura said while stretching.

The two nodded and ran to the kitchen to cook.

------ 

?Awww this sucks now everything is all wet.? Tenten said while trying to dry off her weapon summoning scrolls.

?I know how you feel. I got to make sure my sword doesn?t rust.? Sazanami said while wiping his blade down.

?You guys and your weapons? your body is all the weapon you need.? Lee said mocking the two who were drying off their gear.

?Why don?t you and your goofy costume go fight some rain or something?? Sazanami snapped back.

?IT IS NOT GOOFY IT IS AREODYNAMIC!? Lee said while running off crying.

Before Lee got an inch further he heard footsteps spatter through the mud. He turned around to see off in the distance a person in a black robe with red clouds.

?Hey! Are you lost?? Lee said waving the cloaked person down.

The figure started walking towards Lee and stopped a few feet away.
?No, I am not lost, but the rain has made travel a very uncomfortable experience.?

?I like your outfit. Black cloak with red clouds. That is awesome, no way as cool as mine though.? 

Gai heard what Lee said and quickly ran over to see the Akatsuki member talking with Lee.

?Lee stand back!? Gai said as he sent a punch flying towards the Akatsuki member.

Seiatsu, without hesitation, took a step back avoiding the blow by a few centimeters; however, the hat that Seiatsu wore fell off exposing the missing-nins blue hair. The Akatsuki moved her hair away from her face 

?Wow she is as fast as Gai-Sensei.? Lee thought.

Tenten and Sazanami quick ran over with weapons unsheathed.

?Lee what were you thinking that is an Akatsuki member!? Tenten yelled.

?I didn?t know. I thought she was a lost traveler? Lee replied

Seiatsu started walking backwards to a clearing and stared up into the rain.

?This sucks, my hair is going to get all wet if I don?t do something.? 

The flower on Seiatsu head started spinning and in an instant turned into an umbrella

?Who are you?? Gai yelled.

?Awww? Gai you do not remember who I am.?

?How do you know my name!??  

?I guess my hair might be throwing you off. Maybe if I show you for a second, you will remember who I am.? Seiatsu placed her arm in front of her face, with the cloak?s sleeve covering her whole head.

Seiatsu brought her arm down to reveal herself with brown hair. Gai?s eyes widen. His arms and legs would not budge.


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _The Azul Warrior_ 



*Part2*

?I can?t be?Sensei.? Gai said with a terror filled voice.

Seiatsu started to giggle as her hair started turning blue again. Sazanami turned to Tenten.

?Who is that??

?It is Gai-Sensei?s teacher...but she was torn to shreds by the Kyuubi while fighting along side her teammates.?

?Who were her teammates??

?Sajo?and?Yondaime Hokage??

Lee turned around.

?You mean the team trained by Jiraiya!??

?Well it seems like you guys know your Konohan history. To bad that knowledge will end here.? Seiatsu said while twirling the umbrella over her head.

Gai?s face turned stern, as he had to keep is reserve as to not make his students frightened.

?Lee! Tenten! You two attack her from the flank. Now go!? Gai whispered.

Lee and Tenten vanished leaving just Gai in a fighting stance and Sazanami with his katana drawn.

?So who is going to attack me first?? Seiatsu said as hair fell over her left eye.

An eerie silence passed over the soon to be battlefield.

?Will it be the boy in the bush 7 yards away??

Lee let out as gasp as he was found out.

?Or will it be the little bitch hidden in the maple tree 8 yards away??

Tenten eyes widen at the fact they were discovered so quickly and accurately. A smirk went across Seiatsu?s face.

?I guess I will make the first move in this game.? Seiatsu said while slowly walking towards Gai and Sazanami.

Seiatsu?s paced speed up as she advanced towards the two. The Akatsuki member disappeared right before contact would have been made. Gai and Sazanami quickly placed their backs to each other to watch were Seiatsu would appear. A few moments passed before the sound of a tree breaking and Tenten?s body flying out into the open field. 

?Shit that hurts so much? Tenten said while slowly rising.

She looked up only to see Seiatsu?s foot connect under her chin sending her stumbling back.

?It is not over yet.? Seiatsu said with a smile on her face still holding her umbrella.

At that very instant the umbrella returned to its flower form and rested itself back on Seiatsu?s head. She took a deep breath and shouted.

?Hakke Rokujūyon Shō!? (Gentle Fist Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms)

With her left hand she started jabbing Tenten with her fingertips closing off Tenten?s tenketsu. Tenten then fell back unable to move. Seiatsu walked up and placed her foot on Tenten?s face. 

?How can you use a move like that? Are you a Hyuuga?? Tenten said in short breaths 

?I am far from ever being one of those cowardly beasts you call Hyuuga.? Seiatsu said while grinding her foot into Tenten?s cheek. 

Lee appeared in front of Seiatsu and kicked the Akatsuki member into the air to perform his signature move.  At that moment Lee appeared behind Seiatsu with his bandages wrapping around her.

?Omote Renge!? Lee shouted as he brought her down to the ground leaving a cloud of dust and mud.


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _The Azule Warrior_ 



*Part 3*

Lee shot out of the cloud breathing heavily and stared as the dust and uprooted earth fell back to the ground. As cloud settled it revealed the Akatsuki member doing a handstand. Seiatsu pushed off the ground to standing up right. The missing-nin stared at her hands and let out a sigh of disappointment. 

?Damn bastard kid made me break my hands.?

?Impossible? Lee shouted.

Seiatsu looked back up at Lee and his partners with a smirk.

?Seems like I underestimated you.?

At that moment it began to rain harder and lighting shot across the moonlit sky. Seiatsu lifted her hands towards the group and took a deep breath.

?Teshi sendan!?(Finger Bullet Drill)  The Akatsuki member screamed as light cracked again


------

Hinata scream filled Naruto?s apartment making the blonde shinobi fall off the couch. Naruto ran over to his room and bust opened the door.

?Hinata what is wrong??

?Um? nothing it was just the lightning and thunder.? Hinata said while tears ran down her eyes.

Sakura had opened her room door to see what was wrong.

?What is going on?? She said in a tired voice.

?It is nothing Sakura-Chan go back to sleep.? Naruto said waiving his hand.

Naruto walked over to Hinata, who was still sitting up holding the covers close to her, and sat down on the edge of the bed.

?Hinata why are you crying??

?Because lightning reminds me of death and my separation from my family.?

?Huh??

?When I was little I was almost kidnapped by the lightning country?soon after Neji?s father was sentenced to die. At that moment Neji broke ties with me.?

?So Neji and you were close cousins??

?Yeah we always played hide and seek with each other.?

?Heh?isn?t that pointless with Byakugans??

?Yeah it was but we still had fun?? Hinata said while wiping he tears away.

Naruto smiled at her making her blush.

?So what else??

Hinata looked down

?Shortly after my sisters birth, my mother was struck by lightning so we were left with our father to take care of us. Then as you know we were attacked by the lightning village and only Neji, Hanabi, and I are left.?
Naruto placed his hand behind his head.

?I am sorry I shouldn?t have asked.?

?I?it is ok Naruto-Kun...?

?Well at least you had people who loved you since birth it took me until I became a Genin for people to start liking me.? 

?T..th?that is not true??

?Really? Who liked me before then? Did Sakura-Chan say something to you??

Hinata was blushing so much that her face was almost completely red.

?I?I liked you since I first saw you.?

Hinata felt Naruto?s hand on her shoulder.

?Hinata I think it is impossible for you to dislike anyone.?

Hinata looked back down at her hands

?Naruto-Kun??

?Yeah??

?I still have the ring you gave me when the village was attacked.?

?Oh yeah I forgot I gave that to you.?

She took it off and held it in her hand to give to Naruto.

?Nah, you keep it I am not a fan of jewelry plus it looks better on you.?

Hinata blush became more predominate as the talk went on

?I cannot keep this it is too valuable and if a Sanin gave it to you it must be important.?

Naruto grabbed the ring out of her hand picked it up and broke it in two. He placed one half into his pocket and the other into Hinata?s palm and closed it.

?There? you keep that half and I will keep mine. If we ever get separated we will know that the other is close to us.?

Hinata eyes started to water with joy.

?Thank you Naruto-Kun.?

Naruto looked at her and smiled.

?We can get them turned into necklaces tomorrow so we don?t have to worry about loosing them.?

Hinata nodded her head in agreement. Naruto looked at the ceiling and back to her.

?It has been nice having you as part of our team. I kinda wish back then when we were assigned teams, you would be on ours.?

There was a slight pause between the two as the rain tapped against the window.

?Remember the times we had before I left. There was that time when we were looking for that bug thing can?t remember its name; also the time when those people stole our faces oh yeah and I can?t forget the time I almost lost to you.?

?Y?yes those were some interesting missions.?

?Hmm?looking back at all those missions most of them ended with you in my arms and??

Sakura stormed into the room.

?Naruto! Will you shut up I?m trying to sleep!?

Naruto was waiving his hands in front of him with a nervous look

?Sakura-Chan I?m??

?Be quiet and go back to the couch and sleep before I knock you out!?

Naruto turned back to Hinata.

?See you tomorrow morning.?


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _The Azul Warrior_ 



*Part 4*

Pieces of Seiatsu’s broken hand bones shot from her fingertips. Lee’s eyes widened as he remembered that move over 2 and a half years ago used by Kimimaro. All of them took cover behind trees and rocks as the bone bullet onslaught commenced.  After a few moments the firing stopped.

“Hmm… where is the one with the sword?”

At that moment Sazanami and his sword burst from the ground below the Akatsuki member. Seiatsu stepped back to dodge it but the sword grazed her cheek leaving a cut. While in mid air Sazanami raised his sword above his head and started forming one-handed hand seals.

“Kasai Danbira” (Flame sword)

A fire engulfed his sword as he brought it back down. Sazanami began slashing wildly at the Akatsuki member, but was failing to land hits on her. Seiatsu then leapt back leaving a good distance between him. 

“Looks like I will have to take this fight seriously” Seiatsu said while untying her hair letting it fall covering her face.

A loud thunder boomed followed by the Missing–Nin laughing. Seiatsu lifted her hand and parted her hair. Everyone of Team Gai gasped at the sight.

“Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! A warrior who can claim nothing as her own reveals her powers. Episode 33: Keeper of Kekkei Genkai.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 8, 2007)

great chapter!!

*dies*


----------



## Corey45 (Apr 8, 2007)

nice chapter pugthug


----------



## Eureka (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, first I read the first chapter you wrote of this fic, and then I read the current chapter.


And guess what! You've actually improved. 

In the course of this fic alone, your writing skills have improved. The grammer mistakes are fewer, and the language and descriptions are somewhat better. Still a few minor errors around though. Do you have a beta reader?



> Seiatsu pushed off the ground to standing up right.



"Pushed off" is past tense, and "standing up-right" is present tense, so they conflict, making this sentence very wierd. 



> “It is nothing Sakura-Chan go back to sleep.”
> “Yeah it was but we still had fun…”
> “I cannot keep this it is too valuable and if a Sanin gave it to you it must be important.”
> “I am sorry I shouldn’t have asked.”
> “Hmm…looking back at all those missions most of them ended with you in my arms and…”



All of these sentences sound unnatural, due to lack of commas, or pauses. You try saying them out loud, just as you wrote them, and you'll proabably get it. In other words, add commas.



> Byakugans



Lol... Byakugan in plural. 



> as light cracked again



Lightning I guess? + Missing period.



> waiving
> loosing
> 
> one-handed hand seals.


Could it be one-handed foot seals? 

Just little things like that, and a few places where you lack commas. 
And thats all the flaws I could really find. (in the last two parts.)

I don't really get time to do comprehensive reveiws like this anymore, since I'm working on my own fic, + homework. Keep it up, pugthug. 

(Question, where do you find all the japanese names for stuff? Do you speak the language or...? + There's supposed to be a space after three periods... )


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 8, 2007)

wow.

how come i didn't notice those mistakes!



well then pugthug, i think you've found your new beta reader!


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 9, 2007)

Doh! Well I can always count on Eureka to find everything. ^_^


----------



## MrBradMan (Apr 9, 2007)

Eh, it was an exciting chapter, even with proofreaders and other such things, so long as grammar and spelling mistakes remain minor, they can be over looked.

Honestly I think you get a get a collaborator to color your art so you can get those chapter covers in with less hassle and all these people battering you for new chapters.

Oh well, I truly enjoy reading your story, thanks for working so hard on it.


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 9, 2007)

Your welcome ^_^ thank you guys for reading can't wait for the best chapters to come.


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Apr 10, 2007)

nice chapter pugthug.


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW, this story is so good and nobody has been reading it...


----------



## Eureka (Apr 13, 2007)

Um, lol, the thread has over 400 replys... ^^,

Don't double post with meaningless stuff like this, Kthxbye...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 13, 2007)

i hope there will be a cover for the next chapter!


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok Eureka, but perhaps you didn't realize that i found this thread on the 3rd page.  Before i posted on April 13th, the last post was on April 10th.  Thus, i bumped the thread since its a good story...lol.


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry about the whole waiting guys. Naruto-gamers.com webcomic is in development stages right now so chapters will be slow on release. I just want to get a few cells of the next comic line arted then I will work on the next chapter.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 15, 2007)

Take your time (and be sure to post the link to your webcomic in your sig for all of your readers to enjoy)


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 15, 2007)

I will, Here is some filler in the mean time:


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 15, 2007)

lol nice "filler"


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 15, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> lol nice "filler"


 Kicks the ass out of the actually Naruto fillers ^_^


----------



## VashTS (Apr 15, 2007)

I love the new sig.  That last part is freakin hilarious.  The "filler" was great too.


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 15, 2007)

VashTS said:


> I love the new sig.  That last part is freakin hilarious.  The "filler" was great too.


 I use to have it in my sig awhile back. Thanks though ^_^.


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Apr 20, 2007)

bump, this is on the 4th page right now.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm back babies!! no release yet?

ah well, i'll wait!


----------



## Ak_QuiCk (Apr 21, 2007)

This is one of my favorite fics I've read so far.  Can't wait for the next update.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry guys been writing scripts to my comics been neglecting fic will work on it right now god I feel like the actually naruto, another filler:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 21, 2007)

hehe! nice!!!


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 25, 2007)

Almost done writing the next episode ^_^ I hope to have it finished by tomorrow. Also need a beta reader please PM me. If I don't get a PM by tomorrow afternoon I will just proof read it myself and hope to catch 99% of errors.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Apr 26, 2007)

hey i just read the chapter nice work i see the covers are lacking colour and that cover looks awesome i wish i could colour it
wii internet FTW


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 26, 2007)

post! post!! post!!!

*jumps off cliff in excitement!*


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry guys I am making it longer. 4 pages worth of story is to short for my standards. Plus the more content the better right ^_^; Also if you can please vote my fic 5 stars. Kinda makes me jealous seeing I only have 4 stars while everyone else has 5. I know Someone voted my fic a 1 in the past, which caused it to be the way it is today T_T.

Edit: Finished writing but to tired to post it will do so tomorrow. I might do a belated cover if I finish coloring my comic quick.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks for the rep and i wish i could still colour for you i will try to get a job so i can go on the computer i never got to use cs3


----------



## irememberurface (Apr 27, 2007)

hey, you just got a new reader/fan. just started reading your fanfic today and it was flippin sweet. couldnt stop reading. i laughed, i cried, and really got into it. i even felt angry at the ryu guy. but anywho, im really impressed with your writing style. its really quite excellent. hope to see a new update soon.


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 28, 2007)

I think this might be one of the best episodes I have written ^_^. I hope you all enjoy! Do to the lack of a beta person you will have to deal with any mistakes I might have overlooked, sorry.

MPAA:



*Episode 33*


*Spoiler*: _Keeper of the Kekkei Genkai_ 



*Part 1*

“Hmhmhm…” Seiatsu laughed.

“You are no longer the Sensei I once knew. What…who are you?” Gai questioned.

“I am Seiatsu keeper of the Kekkei Genkai!”

Seiatsu had a Sharigan in her left eye and a Byakugan in her right eye. Three holes were on her left cheek with bugs crawling out of it.

“You even have hidden techniques only known by certain clans!?” Gai said in shock

“Dead men should not ask so many question.” Seiatsu mocked.

Seiatsu removed her cloak revealing that she wore black pants with one pant leg only going to her knee with a white shirt with the kanji symbol for playback “再生” written on it. Sazanami noticed that pieces of Seiatsu’s body had stitches on them as if she was sowed back together. Seiatsu began to tie her hair into a ponytail, so as it would not fall in front of her face while fighting. She then took in a deep breath and shouted

“Tsubaki no Mai”(Dance of the Camellia) She shouted while plunging her hand into her left arm to pull out a bone saber.

Sazanami raised his sword while getting into a defensive stance. Seiatsu turned her head back to the drenched sword wielder.

“Now…where were we?” she said as she lunged at Sazanami.

She brought down her saber, but the sword wielding shinobi parried her slash. Sazanami took advantage of the opening he made on Seiatsu’s defense and began lashing out on her. She began dodging his attack fluently due to her eyes she able to anticipate all his movements. Sazanami then did a downward slash, which was a futile attempt against the Akatsuki member. His katana stabbed the ground, but when he tried to lift it back up Seiatsu pinned it with her foot. He glanced up to see her wagging her finger at him. She then did a back flip, her foot connecting with his chin, sending him flying away from his sword. Seiatsu began walking over to Sazanami and placed her foot on his chest.

“Tisk tisk… against any other opponent I bet you could have won, but unfortunately fate has brought you to fight me.” Seiatsu said as she raised her weapon over her head.

She brought the weapon down to drive it through Sazanami but quickly stopped.

“DAINAMIKKU ENTORI” (Dynamic entry) Gai yelled as his kick landed right on the side of Seiatsu’s head sending her tumbling over to a nearby tree.

Gai picked up Sazanami and ran over to his sword.

“There! Now lets get ready. My sensei is powerful but only has half the power of a true wielder of a Kekki Genkai.”

“So is that how you were able to hit her?”

“Unlike Neji, who as 360 degree vision with both Byakugan, she only has 180 degree on her right side and normal vision on the left.”

Lee then came running over to the other.

“So we attack her blind spot.”

“Correct, Lee!”

“Gai-Sensei you are the smartest.”

“Save my praise for the after fight mile run.”

Seiatsu slowly got up bracing herself against the tree.

“Hmhm… Gai I thought I told you to stop using those dumbass techniques.”

Gai nodded his head at lee and Sazanami.

“Lets GO!” Gai said as him and Lee darted straight towards Seiatsu.

“Konoha Daisenpū”( Leaf Great Whirlwind) Both Lee and Gai said in unison.

“Fools…why would you attack head on.” Seiatsu said as the green clad shinobi came flying towards her.

She ran towards them and dodged their kicks easily. When Seiatsu got behind them she quickly turned and sent her feet into their backs. She landed only to feel the presence of Sazanami right behind her. He touched the brim of his hat with a smirk across his face.

“Goinshi Kire no Jutsu”(5 Element Slash Technique)

Sazanami plunged his sword into the back of Seiatsu’s foot and into the ground pinning her in place. Sazanami started forming hand seals.

“Tsuchi!” (Earth) The sword wielding shinobi shouted as he grabbed his sword.

His sword then suddenly turned into stone and fissures in the ground around them started to form. Sazanami then slashed upwards with pieces of the ground hitting Seiatsu sending her flying into the air. Sazanami then started doing one-handed seals.

“Kaze!”(Wind)

His stone sword then shattered to reveal a current of wind flowing around his weapon. He started spinning and soon formed a small tornado enveloping Seiatsu. He jumped out of the tornado and started to form hand seals again.

“Ho!” (Fire) He shouted as the blade burst into flames. 

Sazanami then ran to the tornado and cut right into it. The wind from the tornado made the fire grow making the tornado a raging fiery cyclone. Sazanami then jumped into the air his hands moving as quick as ever forming seals.

“Mizu!” (Water)

The blazing sword was then put out as the rainfall from the sky focused itself on the blade. Sazanami then swung the sword making a second tornado of water collide with his scorching one. He then started forming his final hand seal.

“Rai!” (Lightning)

Lightning shot from the sky hitting his Katana. He raised his weapon above his head and descended on the watery cyclone. With one fell swoop he cut down the middle of the tornado using the water from his previous attack to send the current of electricity to Seiatsu. 

“Did I get her?” Sazanami said using his sword to hold himself up.

Shortly after Seiatsu landed on the ground leaving a small crater. She was breathing heavy gasping for air as rain water poured down on her. Gai walked over to Seiatsu to finish her off.

“Sensei… I want to know why you joined them?”

The Akatsuki member gave a hard glance at Gai.

“Because everyone in Konoha must die for betraying my love.”

“…”

“The Kyuubi could have been stopped long before it reached Konoha. The damn village councils and all of Konoha refused his ideas on stopping it. Now look at what happened he is gone!” Seiatsu cried out while blood trickled from her mouth.

“I see…”Gai said while lifting his right arm to deliver the final blow.

Just as his hand was about to crush her skull it stopped.

“What!?” Gai said in a shocked tone.

He looked to see his punch was stopped by Seiatsu’s left index finger. She then brought her right hand up and broke his arm at the joint.

“Hmhmhm…Just like a Genin, you think you have won and you let your guard down because of it.”

Seiatsu then grabbed Gai’s shoulders and dug her knee into his crotch neutralizing him for the reminder of the fight. She glanced over at Tenten who was paralyzed and Sazanami who had used all his chakra then she glanced back at Gai.

“Three down… one to go.” She muttered while raising her head slowly looking at Lee.

“She is still standing after all that?” Lee thought to himself.

“Lets see how can I make defeating you fast? Byakugan!” Seiatsu shouted.

She scanned for any abnormalities on Lee to find a weakness.

“Hmmm…it seems the chakra flow around the boy’s left leg and arm is disrupted…perfect.”  Seiatsu thought to her self.

She then started to run at Lee at full speed. Lee looked at the ground.

“Gai-Sensei you told me to only take them when protect many people; however, a few precious people can equal the world.”  Lee said to himself while removing his weights.

Seiatsu stopped her dash as she saw Lee holding up both weights.

“Weights?”

Lee then tossed his weights off to the side and the moment they touched the ground they left gigantic craters the size of buildings.

“Seems looking like Gai is not the only thing you copied from him.” Seiatsu chuckled.

Lee then disappeared then reappeared in front of Seiatsu to deliver a bone shattering punch. His fist went straight through Seiatsu and came out the other side. Lee then tried to pulled his fist out of her, but found it was stuck.

“What!?” Lee said in shock.

He looked closer and saw Kikaichu bugs crawling around his arm. His eyes widen as the false Seiatsu grabbed his arm.

“Mushi Bunshin no Jutsu” (Bug Clone Technique) the clone said while pulling out an exploding tag and placing it on its forehead.

Lee could feel the chakra draining away at his arm and struggled to get free. The exploding tag lit and the clone drew Lee in closer by pulling his arm further into it. The real Seiatsu appeared a few meters behind him. A smirk was on her face as she lifted her hand to detonate the explosive.

“Bang!” The Akatsuki member shouted as tag exploded enveloping Lee in the fire.

The Akatsuki member turned to the three remaining teammates who lay on the ground unable to move.

“Now to finis…” Seiatsu stopped in mid sentence to turn and see a fireball heading straight towards her.

She looked close to see that it was actually Lee running at full speed at her. His fist found itself straight into her stomach. Seiatsu was in shock as she coughed up blood. Lee then pulled his other fist back slowly as if cocking a gun.

“SHOTTOGAN!”(Shotgun) Lee said as his fist moved at such a speed the moment between the release and impact was not visible.

His punch sent Seiatsu flying towards a boulder smashing it to pieces.

“2nd gate…Energy.” He whispered.

Lee then stood up looking at the cloud of dust Seiatsu made. He smiled as if the earlier blast didn’t affect him.

“I know you're still alive come out and fight.”


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Keeper of the Kekkei Genkai_ 



*Part 2*

Naruto sat up on the couch looking at the rainwater hit against the sliding glass door. 

?The lightning has stopped.? Naruto said to the figure that was moving silently behind him.

He tilted his head back, so it hung over the back of the couch and stared at the figure upside-down

?So you can?t sleep either?? the silhouette said.

Naruto walked over to the kitchen carefully moving through the darkness trying not to bump into anything. He flicked the light switch, which illuminated the kitchen with some light pouring out into the living room. Naruto opened his refrigerator door and fumbled through some items until he finally found what he was looking for.

?Hehe? look what I stole from Tsunade Baa-Chan? Naruto said as he brought over a Sake jug with two cups over to the living room.

He placed the two cups down on the coffee table that was in front of the couch. 

?Naruto-Kun shouldn?t you use coasters?? Hinata said.

?Huh? What is a coaster?? Naruto said with a puzzled look on his face.

?It is a little platform that you set drinks on so that they don?t ruin the table.?

Naruto began laughing.

?Hahaha?Hinata that is the funniest thing I ever heard?little platforms??

?I was serious.? Hinata said while pressing her two index fingers together.

Naruto calmed down from the laughter.

?Oh, hehe well then? um? I don?t have any, but?? Naruto said while getting up.

He started rummaging through bags. Naruto pulled out two books one from his bag and another from another bag. He placed the books down and set the cups on them. Hinata?s eyes widen as she saw that one of the books was her journal she had with her since she was little. She did not want to make a fuss as it would only make Naruto notice the book and possibly want to read it. Hinata?s train of though was then broken by Naruto?s voice

?So how do you think training is going to go tomorrow??

?I don?t know I never trained with a Sanin like you guys, so I should ask what was training like with Jiraiya.?

?Well? it was tough. A few times we almost killed each other??

?Really?? Hinata said with a worried look on her face.

Naruto rubbed the back of his head.

?Yup, but I never had any worries because I cannot die until I fulfill my promises.?

Hinata?s worried face turned into a smile. Sakura had the door to her room cracked as she watched the two carry on in drinking and conversation. She pulled her right hand close to her chest.

?Naruto? I see how happy you are with her and I envy that? if Sasuke-Kun stayed? would I share in the same happiness as you??

?Oi! Sakura-Chan come on out.? Yelled Naruto.

Sakura opened the door slowly. She walked over to see her two buzzed teammates.

?Can I have some?? Sakura said while blushing.

?Hehe sure.? Naruto said as he passed his Sake cup to her.

She took a sip and was surprised of its flavor.

?Mmmmm? this is good no wonder Tsunade-Sama is always drinking this.?

They all began drinking and carrying on until there was no more sake left. Shortly after both Hinata and Sakura passed out on the couch. Naruto, who sat in between them, kept nodding in and out of sleep until he fell off the couch hitting his head on the coffee table.

?Ow?ow?ow?? He said while rubbing his forehead

While getting back up on the couch something caught his eye. 

?What is this?? Naruto said while moving the sake cup off of Hinata?s journal.

Naruto stared at the journal.

?This book? it is so familiar??

He opened to the first page and saw on this inside of the cover was his writing.

_Oi! Hinata
Happy birthday
I know it is not a cool jacket,
Flowers and sweets,
Or a picture of Gai
Like the others gave ya
But this is all I can afford
-Uzumaki Naruto_​
He then remembered back when they were kids when he gave her the book

_?At least you can write down all that wonderful gifts you got today, so that you will never forget.?_

Naruto then looked at the first page and saw what she had written for her first entry:

_December 27

Gifts:

A Journal from Naruto-Kun

Until next time_​
Naruto then closed the book.

?Heh interesting? I shouldn?t read on because if I did I would know why Hinata is so weird and I like her the way she is...?

Naruto tossed the journal on the table and sat back on the couch. His eyes slowly started to close and the second before he drifted off into slumber he heard someone say something.

?Thank you? Naruto-Kun.?

---------------------------------

Lee saw a silhouette forming in the dust. Seiatsu then emerged from the cloud holding a set of weights in each hand.

?Weights!?? Lee said in shock.

?Hmhmhm? who do you think taught Gai to use weights in training.?

Seiatsu took a step back, summed up all her strength and threw the weights into the air. The weights pierced the rain clouds and went out of view. 

?Oi! Little Gai.?

Lee looked back down at the Akatsuki member.

?Only 3 people have had the honor of seeing me at this level of seriousness in a fight? and neither of them survived long enough to see my weights touch the ground. So you better go all out now because there will not be any time left to power up once I get started.?

Lee knelt down and closed his eyes. Shockwaves of chakra kept shooting out from him. Seiatsu looked down at him and had a smirk on her face.

?You can use gates huh? this will be interesting??

TO BE CONTINUED?

?Next time on Naruto: Shujinkou Shukuen! Konoha?s blue demon and green beast continue to battle destroying the area around them. The human body pushed beyond its own limits. Episode 34: Gates


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 28, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!

great chapter pug!

and sorry about you not getting a beta person. i thought maybe that guy pointed out this mistake i did not notice would take over from me. oh well, there's always a next time!


----------



## Eureka (Apr 28, 2007)

> knee with a white shit with the kanji symbol for playback



....

 I lol'd. 

Good chapter overall, allthough I think you've just created the most overpowered character in Narutoverse. I mean come on, you just gave him every single blood limit there is...

A few minor spelling mistakes, and a distinct lack of comma's at places, but I can't really be bothered to list them all.. 

@One part, I'm kinda confused.



> “2nd gate…Energy.” He whispered.



Lee opens gate...



> “You can use gates huh… this will be interesting…”


He just noticed..?



> “I know your still alive come out and fight.”



For future referance, there's a differance between Your and You're, You're being the correct one to use for this line. 

One thing that annoys me sometimes, however, is how people use the cliche of "Choughing up blood." I mean come on, for that to occur, you would have to have internal bleeding, filling your lungs up with blood. And if your lungs are full of blood, it's called secondary drowning... I just don't think it's realistic...
But then again, that's juste me.  Running up tree's isn't very realistic either...

Good work!


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 28, 2007)

Lol yeah I try my hardest to be non cliche, but it ends up happening nonetheless. Would you please be my beta so I can avoid stuff like this. Lol and don't worry even though this character may seem overpowered she has her weakness, which you will soon see. ^_^


----------



## Eureka (Apr 28, 2007)

You're asking ME to be YOUR beta? Ok, sure.   Just Pm me whatever chapters you want checked. 

Off-topic: Your new Hinata avy is kinda freaky...


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 28, 2007)

I figured it matched my Torture Specialist title. The full picture is actually funny. ^_^


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 28, 2007)

^  lol! i wanna see the whole pic


----------



## Mr-Kory (Apr 28, 2007)

nice as chapter that guys crazy he has like all the techniques and stuff


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 29, 2007)

i loved the justus sazanami used on the akatsuki gal! that was cool!


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 29, 2007)

Hehe if that technique makes it into a game you guys so gotta back me up when I sue them ^_^


----------



## mymove (Apr 29, 2007)

lol ... we'll so back you up... thanx for telling me the update was well updated lol ... anyway great chapter i cant wait till the fight either continues or ends and about the next chapter its longer than life lol its like three chater titles all shoved into one anyway though as usuall cant wait for more


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks the next chapter might take awhile to come out because I want to put out 2 more pieces of art work, not including the comic I am about to finish, before I start working on it.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Apr 29, 2007)

I just read through the whole story and I have to say the story is very good.

keep up the good writing


----------



## Haku (Apr 29, 2007)

nice job the story was great!


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks For liking it ^_^


----------



## Sai (May 6, 2007)

WOw!!!!!!!!!! awesome story I can't wait until the next one  

Good job, keep up the good work Pugthug ^^


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 15, 2007)

it's been almost 11 days!! come on pugthug!!!

*Waits*


----------



## Pugthug (May 17, 2007)

I know I am sorry I just had finals and for some reason I got into doing ecchi sketches. I will finish writing the chapter soon just right now my focus is the website. Here is some filler:


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 17, 2007)

lol hinata is on weed now ehn?!


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 27, 2007)

it's been 10 days since anyone last posted here!
*PUGTHUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 2, 2007)

i guess this fanfic is dead now..
R.I.P!


----------



## Corey45 (Jun 2, 2007)

nah its not dead. just undergoing construction   *pug is thinking*


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jun 11, 2007)

hmmm been dead here for a while he is pretty busy with his other work


----------



## volpix (Jun 11, 2007)

waw really good fanfic
I'm still at the begining but I know I'm falling in love with this koji


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jun 12, 2007)

im glad you like it but he says hes to busy to write anymore


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 12, 2007)

aww that's a shame.  i was looking forward to the next chapter!!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jun 12, 2007)

well we will never know if he will start again or not im also hoping he will do covers again i like colouring those


----------



## pentium415 (Jun 20, 2007)

i really like this fanfic
i hope you continue


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 20, 2007)

i wonderyou  can upload one place for easy for me instead look at around many psot


----------



## Pugthug (Jul 8, 2007)

Muhahahaha I return to bad no chapter with me, but I really want to finish this, but time has not been on my side at all. I will work on finishing the next chapter now; however, my writing might need work seeing how it is rusty.

Edit: Had a seizure so I am totally out of it I will work on the next chapter next weekend if not sooner. T_T


----------



## coondawger (Oct 5, 2007)

hey u there man,,, im back!


----------

